# Lasst die großen Fische schwimmen



## Georg Baumann (31. März 2019)

Der Artikel ist zwar schon ein knappes Jahr alt, aber so lesenswert, dass ich ihn hier nochmal teile. Die Erkenntnis, dass die dicken, alten Mamas besonders wichtig für die Fortpflanzung sind, ist für viele von uns sicherlich nicht neu. Spannend finde ich, dass das Thema in einer Tageszeitung aufgegriffen und ziemlich umfassend dargestellt wird (beim C+R schießen sie mal wieder knapp an der WAhrheit vorbei). Lesenswert! 

https://www.tagesspiegel.de/wissen/...st-die-grossen-fische-schwimmen/22092356.html


----------



## Kochtopf (31. März 2019)

Nichts Neues aber ich halte es für wichtig sowas in Tagesmedien zu bringen. Danke für den Link


----------



## Grünknochen (31. März 2019)

Deswegen nochmals und im Sinne einer Vertiefung der Hinweis auf ''Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern: Ein Praxisleitfaden'' von Robert Arlinghaus et al., ua meiner Person, was den juristischen Part betrifft. Online verfügbar über das IGB Berlin als Heft 30/ 2017.
https://www.igb-berlin.de/sites/def...wnload-files/IGB_Bericht_Heft_30_2017_web.pdf

By the way lustig, zu erleben, wie die jeweilige Angelszene auf die insoweitige Umsetzung in Form des LFischG HH, übrigens im Verfahren unter Beteiligung der og Personen, reagiert hat und reagiert. Wiederum ein Beleg dafür, dass es ''den Angler'' oder ''Wir Angler'' nicht gibt...


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. März 2019)

Na das ist ja mal ein gefundenes Fressen für die extremen Karpfen- und Wallerhunters


----------



## Lajos1 (31. März 2019)

Hallo,

ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass alte Fische, welche kurz vor dem Dahinscheiden sind, besonders wichtig für die Arterhaltung sein sollen.
Ist bei keinem Tier, einschließlich Mensch so.
In der Forellenzucht zum Beispiel, werden Fische höchstens bis zum Alter von 8 Jahren für die Zucht verwendet, obwohl diese 15 Jahre alt werden können, eben weil dann die Reproduktionsfähigkeit nachlässt.
Ich habe neulich erst wieder einen verendeten 120 plus Hecht gefunden, welcher offensichtlich nicht mehr Ablaichen konnte und deswegen eingegangen ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rheinfischer70 (31. März 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Na das ist ja mal ein gefundenes Fressen für die extremen Karpfen- und Wallerhunters


Da sich Karpfen bei uns nicht vermehren, trifft die Aussage nicht auf Karpfen zu. Warum also die Polemik.
Große Fische sind attraktiv für Angler und sichern regelmäßigen Nachwuchs. Auch wenn das für das letzte Lebensjahr nicht gelten mag, so gilt die Aussage insgesamt immer noch.


----------



## fishhawk (31. März 2019)

Hallo,



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Da sich Karpfen bei uns nicht vermehren, trifft die Aussage nicht auf Karpfen zu.



Dürfte zwar auf die meisten Gewässer zutreffen, aber pauschal für ganz Deutschland kann man das sicher nicht so stehen lassen.

Selbst im Bodensee sollen sich m.W. Karpfen immer wieder natürlich vermehren.

Dass große Fische wichtig für die Bestandssicherung sind, ist in den angelsächsischen Länder seit langer Zeit bekannt.  Mit Entnahmefenstern hat man dort gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Aber dort geht es beim Fischereimanagement auch mehr um Bestandssicherung und Erhalt von Angelmöglichkeiten, weniger um Ideologie.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass alte Fische, welche kurz vor dem Dahinscheiden sind, besonders wichtig für die Arterhaltung sein sollen.
> Ist bei keinem Tier, einschließlich Mensch so.
> Lajos


Dann ist jeder Mensch über 25 über?
Zeit genug für 5-8 Kinder hätte Er ja gehabt und die kommen sicher auch alleine klar.
Nein, dann passt Dein Beispiel nicht.
Weil man Äpfel und Menschen nicht vergleichen sollte.
(Würde man Menschen im Labor züchten und aufziehen, ginge es tatschlich nur um die Befruchtungsquote und Gesundheit)
Schön das Menschen und Fische sich aber in der Natur noch behaupten und bewähren dürfen oder?
Das gröere Ei ist dann genauso wichtig, wie finanzielle Sicherheit für Kinder.
Das erreichen eines guten Ausbildungsstandes und Zeit, so wichtig wie das erreichen von Größe.
Denn da zeigt sich der Erfolg und bietet dem Nachwuchs Startvorteile und Sicherheit.

Nicht zu vergessen das viele Weibchen in der Natur, auf große oder erfolgreiche  Männchen stehen und teilweise kleinere oder schwache nicht mal akzeptieren.
Bei anderen reicht ein winziges Männchen um die Samen zu produzieren, am besten wchst es dann gleich an oder überträgt die Samen und stirbt.

Aber eins ist sicher, wenn die Natur Tiere länger produktiv sein läst und sie gar groß oder alt werden, sollte man das nicht als Sinnlos betrachten.
Das hat dann einen erprobten Sinn, den Wir vielleicht nicht sehen, aber nur ein naturfehrner Narr für sinnlos hält.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. April 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Aber eins ist sicher, wenn die Natur Tiere länger produktiv sein läst und sie gar groß oder alt werden, sollte man das nicht als Sinnlos betrachten.
> Das hat dann einen erprobten Sinn, den Wir vielleicht nicht sehen, aber nur ein naturfehrner Narr für sinnlos hält.



Hallo,

und warum werden dann bei der Forellenzucht die "Laichforellen mit 6-8 Jahren ausgemustert, obwohl diese ja 15 Jahre alt werden können? Vielleicht weil die ganzen Forellenzüchter keine Ahnung haben? Glaube ich nicht, der Grund ist eben ganz einfach der, weil ab diesem Alter der Fische langsam die Qualität des Laichs nachlässt.
Kein Fischzüchter würde doch diese Fische aus der Produktion nehmen, wenn die noch so gut drauf wären.
Dein Beispiel mit dem Menschen ab 25 hinkt aber. Ich glaube schon, dass ich dargestellt habe, dass ich die richtig alten Individuen meinte. Also einen Hecht mit über 120 schonen ist, glaube ich, nicht sinnvoll. Wenn ich dann sehe, dass bei warmen Wassertemperaturen so eine alte Hechtmutti, total  ausgedrillt wieder releast wird - da sind wir uns, hoffe ich einig, dass die zu 50 % hopps geht. Ich halte mich übrigens nicht für einen naturfernen Narren, der mit Scheuklappen durch die Welt geht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## gründler (1. April 2019)

Moin

Man sollte evtl. Forellen nicht mit Hechten und Zandern etc.vergleichen.

Wir nehmen in der Zucht sehr wohl Hechte bis 1.20m zum Abstreifen.

Hab auch mal was rausgesucht wenn auch nicht aus meinem Betrieb.






Möchte mich aber hier im Ab nicht weiter dazu äussern.....

lg


----------



## Nemo (1. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass alte Fische, welche kurz vor dem Dahinscheiden sind, besonders wichtig für die Arterhaltung sein sollen.
> Ist bei keinem Tier, einschließlich Mensch so.
> ...



Könnte es sein, dass in der Forellenzucht die Fische mit 8 Jahren spätestens einfach verkauft werden, weil mit weiter zunehmenden Alter das Risiko besteht, dass sie dahinscheiden und keine Einnahmen mehr bringen würden?


----------



## Ukel (1. April 2019)

Wir hatten grad letzte Woche einen Biologen vom AV-NDS zum Thema bei uns, der konnte  sehr anschaulich darstellen, dass der Laich von großen (älteren) Fischen eine bessere Qualität hat, größerer Durchmesser, mehr Nährstoffe im Dottersack, die geschlüpften Larven sind größer, bessere Überlebenschancen usw.. Und das wurde  für viele verschiedene Fischarten gezeigt, dazu gibt es zahlreiche Studien. 
Außerdem sind diese großen Laichfische eine gute Reserve, wenn die Kormorane mal wieder unter den mittleren Größen aufgeräumt haben.


----------



## Laichzeit (1. April 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Na das ist ja mal ein gefundenes Fressen für die extremen Karpfen- und Wallerhunters


Was sie wohl dazu sagen würden, wenn sich die großen Karpfen wirklich vermehren und alle 5 Minuten die Jungmannschaft am Boilie nuckelt?


----------



## rippi (1. April 2019)

Ukel schrieb:


> Wir hatten grad letzte Woche einen Biologen vom AV-NDS zum Thema bei uns, der konnte  sehr anschaulich darstellen, dass der Laich von großen (älteren) Fischen eine bessere Qualität hat, größerer Durchmesser, mehr Nährstoffe im Dottersack, die geschlüpften Larven sind größer, bessere Überlebenschancen usw.. Und das wurde  für viele verschiedene Fischarten gezeigt, dazu gibt es zahlreiche Studien.
> Außerdem sind diese großen Laichfische eine gute Reserve, wenn die Kormorane mal wieder unter den mittleren Größen aufgeräumt haben.


Was hat er über epigentische Vererbungen erzählt? Wie stabil sind F4 oder F5 Generationen von solchen "älteren/größeren Fischen" und besteht ein Zusammenhang zu der Lebensdauer von F1, F2 und F3? Ist eine "Superposition" von *Modifikationen* ausgeschlossen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. April 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Was sie wohl dazu sagen würden, wenn sich die großen Karpfen wirklich vermehren und alle 5 Minuten die Jungmannschaft am Boilie nuckelt?


Ich habe absichtlich den Begriff "Hunters" gewählt, damit sind keinesfalls alle Karpfen oder Wallerangler gemeint.
ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass sich bei uns Karpfen generell vermehren. 
Nur diese "Hunters" , welche diese Fische in jeden Tümpel setzen und weiter mästen rechtfertigen sich mit dem Argument, es handele sich um 
wertvolle Laichfische.


----------



## Ukel (1. April 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Was hat er über epigentische Vererbungen erzählt? Wie stabil sind F4 oder F5 Generationen von solchen "älteren/größeren Fischen" und besteht ein Zusammenhang zu der Lebensdauer von F1, F2 und F3? Ist eine "Superposition" von *Modifikationen* ausgeschlossen?


Sooo tief ging die Thematik nicht, war ja ein Vortrag für Angler und nicht Fischgenetiker


----------



## jkc (1. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und warum werden dann bei der Forellenzucht die "Laichforellen mit 6-8 Jahren ausgemustert, obwohl diese ja 15 Jahre alt werden können? Vielleicht weil die ganzen Forellenzüchter keine Ahnung haben? Glaube ich nicht, der Grund ist eben ganz einfach der, weil ab diesem Alter der Fische langsam die Qualität des Laichs nachlässt.
> Kein Fischzüchter würde doch diese Fische aus der Produktion nehmen, wenn die noch so gut drauf wären.



Moin, durch die Blume wurde mir Mal mitgeteilt, dass ältere Fische das Abstreifen zunehmend schlechter vertrügen (bezogen auf Lachse).
Außerdem spielen unterschiedliche Laichplätze und -Zeipunkte in der Zucht wohl keine Rolle. Im freien Gewässer mit schwankender Witterung und anderen Umwelteinflüssen vermutlich zumindest manchmal schon.

Grüße JK


----------



## Laichzeit (1. April 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Außerdem spielen unterschiedliche Laichplätze und -Zeipunkte in der Zucht wohl keine Rolle. Im freien Gewässer mit schwankender Witterung und anderen Umwelteinflüssen vermutlich zumindest manchmal schon.
> 
> Grüße JK



Das macht zum Beispiel bei den Forellen in freier Wildbahn eine Menge aus. Kleine Forellen graben ihre Laichgruben an anderen Plätzen, weniger tief und in feinerem Kies als große Fische. Damit sind die Eier unterschiedlich gut vor Sauerstoffmangel, Hochwasser und Trockenfallen geschützt. In der Natur ist eine sinnvoll aufgestellte Alterspyramide das eigentliche Ziel. Dazu können Höchstmaße oder selektive Entnahme genau so beitragen, wie das Mindestmaß.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich habe absichtlich den Begriff "Hunters" gewählt, damit sind keinesfalls alle Karpfen oder Wallerangler gemeint.


So hab ich das auch verstanden.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, dass in der Forellenzucht die Fische mit 8 Jahren spätestens einfach verkauft werden, weil mit weiter zunehmenden Alter das Risiko besteht, dass sie dahinscheiden und keine Einnahmen mehr bringen würden?



Hallo, 

glaube ich jetzt weniger. Eine Zuchtforelle welche so mit 6-8 Jahren ausgemustert wird, hat, von ihrer Lebenserwartung betrachtet, ja erst "Halbzeit". Das heißt ihr Ableben ist nicht die nächsten paar Jahre zu erwarten und wenn deren Laich tatsächlich so top wäre, müssten ja alle Forellenzüchter Deppen sein, wenn sie solche Fische nicht mehr zur Zucht hernehmen. Und das glaube ich ganz einfach nicht.
Um nochmal auf Hecht oder auch Zander zu kommen; beides sind Fische, welche in keinster Weise irgendwie bedroht sind, die vermehren sich hervorragend, wie ich seit Jahrzehnten feststellen kann. Die bedürfen meiner Meinung nach ausser regulärer Schonzeit und Mindestmaß keines besonderen Schutzes.
Die Sache ist für mich eher hypothetischer Natur, da ich bei Hechten im Normalfall eh nur solche zwischen 75 und 85 cm entnehme, da mir diese Größe am ehesten taugt. Kleinere und größere Fische nur bei entsprechendem Bedarf oder bei stärkerer Verletzung des Fisches. Ich sehe nur nicht ein, dass wir zusätzliche Regelungen ohne wirkliche Notwendigkeit einführen sollten. Es mag ja durchaus Fischarten geben, bei denen das vielleicht Sinn macht, aber Hecht, Zander und von mir aus auch noch der Karpfen gehören nicht dazu.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Wollebre (1. April 2019)

_


BERND2000 schrieb:



			Dann ist jeder Mensch über 25 über?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
hast wohl im Bio Unterricht nicht aufgepaßt...

_Bei anderen reicht ein winziges Männchen um die Samen zu produzieren, am besten wchst es dann gleich an oder überträgt die Samen *und stirbt.*
_
Ist von Lachse bekannt, aber es sterben nicht nur die Männchen. Das die fast alle nach der Eiablage/Befruchtung sterben hat sich im laufe der Evolution ergeben. Die klaren Gewässer in denen die laichen geben für die Jungfische keine oder nicht ausreichende Nahrung her. Die sich zersetzenden Fische sind das Startfutter für die Jungslachse. Sonst wären die schon längst ausgestorben.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. April 2019)

@Lajos
Du kommst immer wieder auf die Zuchtforellen zurück...
Da könnte man vermuten das man die bei Euch besetzen muss, weil sie als Wildfisch nicht ausreichend Nachwuchs haben.
Wenn Ich Fische produzieren wollte würde ich auch handliche Größen und Befruchtungserfolg hochwerten vielleicht gar möglichst zur Sicherheit der Vielfalt mit vielen keineren Fischen arbeiten.

Wenn ich aber Fische  für ein Wildgewässer suche oder zur Ansiedlung, zählt die Eignung und nicht die Befruchtungsquote oder der Preis.
Damit ein Fisch draußen groß wird muss Er sich beweisen, in der Zucht reicht Zeit mal Futter.
Gleichzeitig spielt es daußen kaum noch eine Rolle, wie viele Eier befrutet werden.
Viel wichtiger wird, der Startvorteil der Größe der Larve, die Partnerwahl und der Laichplatz.
Wobei ich denke das ein großer alter erfahrener Zander, sein Gelege erfolgreicher verteidigt oder der große Forellenrogner viel tiefere Gruben schlägt.
Da sind wir dann immer noch nur bei Laichfisch und Vermehrung.
Aber ein großer Hecht frißt eben auch andere Beute als ein Kleiner und das soll er ja auch als heimischer Gesundheitspolizist.
Einige werden das nicht gerne haben, wenn er dann unter den teuren Besatzfischen oder den süßen Entlein aufräumt.
Aber genau das ist seine Aufgabe wenn es naturnah laufen darf.
Viele Fische werden recht alt und bleiben bis zum Ende produktiv.
Es reicht wenn Sie sich einmal im Leben erfolgreich vermehren und das wird meist nicht in der Jugend sein.
Spanend finde ich da auch die großen Brachsen, Giebel und Schleien, der Nachwuchs kann viele Jahre gefressen werden.
Aber wenn die Altfische als Depot überlebten reicht ein passendes Jahr.

Du hast recht in der Produktion sind die Altfische über.
Aber im Sinne der Natur sind es die Jungfische die massenhaft über sind.
Kommen die Jungfische zahlreich auf, kann es gar für die zu großen Altfische einiger Arten bedrohlich werden zu verhungern.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. April 2019)

Wollebre schrieb:


> hast wohl im Bio Unterricht nicht aufgepaßt...
> 
> _Bei anderen reicht ein winziges Männchen um die Samen zu produzieren, am besten wchst es dann gleich an oder überträgt die Samen *und stirbt.*
> _
> Ist von Lachse bekannt, aber es sterben nicht nur die Männchen. Das die fast alle nach der Eiablage/Befruchtung sterben hat sich im laufe der Evolution ergeben. Die klaren Gewässer in denen die laichen geben für die Jungfische keine oder nicht ausreichende Nahrung her. Die sich zersetzenden Fische sind das Startfutter für die Jungslachse. Sonst wären die schon längst ausgestorben.



Dumm gelaufen, das gilt für viele Pazifiklachse.
Aber die meinte ich auch nicht.
Ich dachte an Bienen und Tiefseefische.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiefsee-Anglerfische#Männchen


----------



## fishhawk (1. April 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> und wenn deren Laich tatsächlich so top wäre, müssten ja alle Forellenzüchter Deppen sein, wenn sie solche Fische nicht mehr zur Zucht hernehmen



Wenn immer genügend gleichwertiger Ersatz nachgezogen wird und die Fische das ständige Abstreifen nicht so gut vertragen, werden sie halt ausgetauscht. Blutauffrischung hat in der Tierzucht doch Tradition. Gibt auch genügend Vereine die ausrangierte Laichfische dann als Besatz kaufen. Klein sind die aber auch nicht gerade und werden wohl auch weniger wegen des Laichs besetzt.

Soweit ich weiß wurde der Weltrekordhuchen aus Österreich auch noch zwei Jahre in der Zucht erfolgreich gestreift und hat einige Tausend Satzhuchen produziert. Auf Dauer scheint er das aber auch nicht vertragen zu haben.

Entscheidend für Angler und Bewirtschafter ist aber eh die freie Wildbahn und da sprechen die Untersuchungen aus Übersee über Entnahmefenster gegen reines Mindestmaß schon für erstere Lösung.

Widerspricht zwar der alten Schule, aber wenn man danach ginge, würden auch z.B. Karpfen im Winter in eine Art Starre verfallen und keine Nahrung aufnehmen. Da haben mittlerweile viele Angler den Gegenbeweis angetreten. 

An der Müritz scheint das mit dem Entnahmefenster auch ganz gut zu funktionieren.

Schon ne erstaunliche Entwicklung, wenn ich bedanke, dass man so vor 10/12 Jahren an den Bodden mal alle Hechte ab 1m ganzjährig freigeben wollte, da die angeblich nichts zur Bestandssicherung beitragen würden. 

Wenn man den kanadischen Biologen/Rangern  sowas erzählt und  wie das in D allgemeinso mit Zurücksetzen, Mindestmaßen etc. gehandhabt wird, denken die, man will sie verarschen bzw. die Deutschen sind komplett bescheuert.

In Kanada gelten zwar durchaus strenge Regeln, aber die zielen auf möglichst gute Fischbestände und Sicherung der Angelmöglichkeiten ab, nicht auf die Erfüllung ideologischer Vorgaben.

In D stoßen solche Bewirtschaftungsmodelle leider schnell an ihre Grenzen.

Auswandern werde ich deshalb vorerst aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Wollebre (1. April 2019)

_Widerspricht zwar der alten Schule, aber wenn man danach ginge, würden auch z.B. __Karpfen__ im Winter in eine Art Starre verfallen und keine Nahrung aufnehmen. Da haben mittlerweile viele Angler den Gegenbeweis angetreten.
_
Wenn aus Gegenbeweis die grauen Zellen angestrengt werden würden, käme schnell dahinter woran das liegt.
Karpfen kommen aus dem warmen asiatischen Raum und haben in Jahrtausenden über die Generationen nie kaltes Wasser kennen gelernt. Dann nach Europa eingeschleppt kennen die keine Winterstarre etc. weil es in den Genen nicht "programmiert" ist. Die genetische "Umprogrammierung" auf hiesige Temperaturverhältnisse geschiet nich in ein paar Jahrzehnte.
Die hiesigen Nachzuchten bewegen sich im kalten Wasser wohl langsamer, aber das Fressen haben die nicht eingestellt. Durch den verlangsamten Stoffwechsel fressen die wohl weniger und ziehen sich, sofern möglich, in tieferes wärmeres Wasser zurück. Beobachte gleiches bei meine Goldfische im Gartenteich (die schönen schon über 30cm Kois haben sich die Fischreiher geholt). Selbst bei 5 Grad Wassertemperatur holen die sich eingeworfenes Futter von der Oberfläche. Langsamer und bedächtlicher, aber es wird gefressen.
Auch brauchen die keine 20+ Grade Wassertemperatur um sich zu vermehren.Bei 17/18 Grad geht das Gerammel los. Derzeit über 30 Jungfische von 4 Elterntiere im Teich.... Einer normalen Vermehrung ist in artgerechtem Gewässer daher möglich. Wichtig sind Flachwasserzonen mit ausreichend Wasserpflanzen an denen die Eier abgelegt werden können und nicht in kälteres tiefes Wasser abrutschen können. In z.B. ausgebaggerte Kiesgruben mit steile Wände ohne Flachwasserzohnen und ohne ufernahen Wasserpflanzenbewuchs, wird es daher keine oder nur vereinzelte Vermehrung geben. Da schon ausreichend Jungfische im Teich sind, habe ich im letzten Frühjahr von den Wasserpflanzen die langen Wurzeln abgeschnitten. In 2018 gab es keine Jungfische! Denke es liegt daher an den Bewirtschaftern an der Umgestaltung von Gewässern aktiv zu werden als ständig Besatz zu kaufen....

Aber mal ehrlich, ein gemästetes "Wasserschwein", wie die auf manche Fotos (stolz) präsentiert werden, möchte ich nicht aufgetischt bekommen. Da vergeht schon beim Anblick der Appetit. Zum Glück wird es mit Fotos dieser unästhisch aussehenden Fische in den Foren immer weniger.


----------



## Nemo (2. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> glaube ich jetzt weniger. Eine Zuchtforelle welche so mit 6-8 Jahren ausgemustert wird, hat, von ihrer Lebenserwartung betrachtet, ja erst "Halbzeit". Das heißt ihr Ableben ist nicht die nächsten paar Jahre zu erwarten und wenn deren Laich tatsächlich so top wäre, müssten ja alle Forellenzüchter Deppen sein, wenn sie solche Fische nicht mehr zur Zucht hernehmen. Und das glaube ich ganz einfach nicht.
> Um nochmal auf Hecht oder auch Zander zu kommen; beides sind Fische, welche in keinster Weise irgendwie bedroht sind, die vermehren sich hervorragend, wie ich seit Jahrzehnten feststellen kann. Die bedürfen meiner Meinung nach ausser regulärer Schonzeit und Mindestmaß keines besonderen Schutzes.
> ...



Also ich weiß nicht... deine Argumente sind genauso weit hergeholt und laienhaft wie meine ...nur ein wenig unlogischer. Wenn 15 Jahre das Maximalalter sind, werden 8 Jahre wohl kaum die Hälfte der durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung sein.
Auch bin ich sicher, dass bei der Zucht etwas andere Regeln und Ziele gelten, als in der Natur. Evtl. sind mäßig große Fische einfacher zu händeln und abzustreifen und damit die "künstliche" Reproduktion am effizientesten durchzuführen. Aber dazu haben andere bessere Beiträge geschrieben

Was ich bisher so gelesen habe, an guten Beiträgen und wissenschaftlichem Material, bestärkt mich in der Meinung, dass Entnahmefenster für den Fischbestand am sinnvollsten sind.

Für den geplanten Verzehr übrigens auch, ich persönlich möchte eigentlich keinen 30 Jahre alten Karpfen essen. Jetzt habe ich noch nie so einen gefangen, da ich nicht gezielt auf Karpfen angele und höchstens mal kleinere Exemplare als Beifang ans Band gehen, aber ist doch ein gutes Beispiel.

Was die Überlebenschancen releaster Fische angeht,  muss natürlich eine möglichst schonende Behandlung gewährleistet sein. Wie ich gelesen habe, sollen aber die großen Exemplare das insgesamt noch am besten verkraften.

Ich bin da ansonsten Freizeitangler und halte mich am liebsten an die wissenschaftlichen (und rechtlichen) Empfehlungen. Die wissenschaftlichen sind dabei das wichtigste (auch weil darauf entsprechende rechtliche Entscheidungen getroffen werden können), insofern immer voran mit der Fischforschung. Dafür würde ich auch noch mehr FA zahlen.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. April 2019)

Hallo -ZF-,

die Forellen werden bei einem Alter von 6-8 Jahren ausgemustert. Hier ist eine gewisse Bandbreite zu erkennen. Offensichtlich werden die vorher schon entsprechend  begutachtet und nicht starr nach dem Erreichen einer festen Altersgrenze aus der Zucht genommen. Dies stammt übrigens aus einem Werk zur Fischzucht, welches ein Fachmann aus der Bodenseeregion herausgebracht hat. Habe ich hier schon mal genannt, weiss aber den Titel im Moment nicht mehr.
Aber, wie dem auch sei, Hechte, Zander etc. brauchen meiner Meinung nach bei uns keine zusätzliche Schonung, da die sich schon zum größten Teil selbst reproduzieren. Ich kann, zumindest bei den von mit befischten Gewässern, bei Hechten keinen Rückgang in der Population gegenüber früher (vor 50 Jahren) feststellen und ich denke, dass dies gute Durchschnittsgewässer sind und bestimmt nicht zu den Spitzengewässern in Deutschland gehören. 
Wie schon erwähnt, es mag ja durchaus Fischarten geben, bei denen ein Entahmefenster Sinn macht. Aber bei Hecht und Zander sehe ich da keine Notwendigkeit eines solchen Schutzes.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nemo (2. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo -ZF-,
> 
> die Forellen werden bei einem Alter von 6-8 Jahren ausgemustert. Hier ist eine gewisse Bandbreite zu erkennen. Offensichtlich werden die vorher schon entsprechend  begutachtet und nicht starr nach dem Erreichen einer festen Altersgrenze aus der Zucht genommen. Dies stammt übrigens aus einem Werk zur Fischzucht, welches ein Fachmann aus der Bodenseeregion herausgebracht hat. Habe ich hier schon mal genannt, weiss aber den Titel im Moment nicht mehr.
> Aber, wie dem auch sei, Hechte, Zander etc. brauchen meiner Meinung nach bei uns keine zusätzliche Schonung, da die sich schon zum größten Teil selbst reproduzieren. Ich kann, zumindest bei den von mit befischten Gewässern, bei Hechten keinen Rückgang in der Population gegenüber früher (vor 50 Jahren) feststellen und ich denke, dass dies gute Durchschnittsgewässer sind und bestimmt nicht zu den Spitzengewässern in Deutschland gehören.
> ...



Forellen: Ja, offensichtlich gibt es Gründe, über die wir nur mutmaßen Ich führe einfach mal noch an, dass im mittleren Alter das größte Wachstum stattfindet, danach gehts nur noch langsam voran. Zuchttechnisch streigt danach also der Aufwand. Aber wurscht jetzt. Sollen sich die Experten drum kümmern 

Zu den Entnahmefenstern: Ich persönlich würde mir viel mehr Entscheidungsfreiheit und Verantwortung bei den Anglern selbst wünschen. Aber da gibt es vermutlich zu viele, die damit nicht umgehen können.

Damit würde es eigentlich genügen, Entnahmefenster als Empfehlungen für die jeweiligen Gewässer herauszugeben. Einen dicken Hecht oder Zander zurückwerfen zu MÜSSEN, obwohl er je nach Situation möglicherweise schlechte Überlebenschancen hat, wäre tatsächlich eine schlimme Verschwendung.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Was ich bisher so gelesen habe, an guten Beiträgen und wissenschaftlichem Material, bestärkt mich in der Meinung, dass Entnahmefenster für den Fischbestand am sinnvollsten sind.



Die bekannte Arlinghaus Studie zum zum Fangfenster bezieht sich eigentlich ausschließlich auf den Hecht, wird aber inzwischen willkürlich nicht nur auf dafür (nicht) geeignete Gewässer, sondern auch noch willenlos, auf andere Fischarten übertragen.
Das dies so laufen wird, war mir schon bei der Veröffentlichung der Studie klar!
Hintergrund, man will eine Bereistellung von möglichst kapilalen "Drillopfern" fördern, um ein C&R durch die Hintertür einzuführen, zumindest von den Leuten die diese Studie für ihre Zwecke missbrauchen.
So wie z.B. an der Müritz, wobei der wirtschaftliche Hintergrund, der wahre Grund ist für diese Maßnahme.
Arlinghaus schreibt in seiner Studie ausdrücklich, dass solche stützenden Maßnahmen wie dieses Fangfenster nur sinnvoll in einigen wenigen Gewässertypen sind und diesem voraus erst mal entsprechene Strukturen gefördert werden sollten, also Einstände vorhanden sein müssen, an denen sich der mögliche (Hecht!)Besatz überhaupt erst festmachen lässt.
Nichts davon wird bei den aktuellen Bestrebungen gemacht, geschweige denn, dass diese Studie etwa dazu gedacht war, z.B. einen künstlich hohen Karpfenbestand von kapitalen Fischen zu fördern!


Jürgen


----------



## MarkusZ (2. April 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die bekannte Arlinghaus Studie zum zum Fangfenster bezieht sich eigentlich ausschließlich auf den Hecht



Arlinghaus hat das nicht erfunden sondern nur in D bekannt gemacht.

In Nordamerika, Australien, NZ etc. wird das schon seit längerem erfolgreich praktiziert, auch bei Salmoniden, Barschartigen, Stören, Meeresfischen etc. .

Der Ansatz an sich ist da nicht auf bestimmte Fischarten beschränkt.  

Kann aber natürlich nur funktionieren, wenn die Fische sich im Gewässer auch erfolgreich reproduzieren können.

Das dürfte z.B. beim Karpfen oder der ReBo in vielen Gewässern nicht der Fall sein.  Bei Schleien könnte es m.E. aber schon was bewirken.

Muss aber natürlich auf den Hegeplan des betreffenden Gewässers abgestimmt werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. April 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> In Nordamerika, Australien, NZ etc. wird das schon seit längerem erfolgreich praktiziert, auch bei Salmoniden, Barschartigen, Stören, Meeresfischen etc. .
> 
> Der Ansatz an sich ist da nicht auf bestimmte Fischarten beschränkt.



Dem möchte ich nicht auch wiedersprechen, aber eben allesamt sowieso C&R Länder.
Dort brauchte man die "Krücke" mit dem angeblich genetisch besserem Laich von Großfischen auch gar nicht, weil die Anglerschaft in diesen Ländern ohnehin auf Linie ist und auch keine Probleme mit einem verquasten deutschen Tierschutzgesetz hat?
Mir hat im übrigen immer noch niemand schlüßig erklären können, warum der Laich eines zufällig das Fangfenster überlerbenden Fisches der zum Ablaichen kommt,  vom gleichen Fisch, der dummerweise im Fangfensten entnommen wurde, eine andere bessere (genetische) Qualität haben soll?
Einziger Unterschied ist die Größe der Eier, die wegen eben ihrer Größe etwas verbesserte Startbedingungen der Jungfische bieten.
Für mich sind das einfach zuviele Zufälligkeiten, woraus man bestimmt keine Änderung der Fischereiverordnungen und Einrichtungen von Fangfenstern, für gerade gehypte Spielfischarten manifestieren sollte!
Wie schon gesagt, in meinen Augen bei uns hierzulande, nur eine einigemaßen geschickte Einführung eines C&R durch die Hintertüre, um Kapitale Fische bereit zu halten.
(wenn denn der gut zahlende Youtuber anrückt!)

Jürgen


----------



## captn-ahab (2. April 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mir hat im übrigen immer noch niemand schlüßig erklären können, warum der Laich eines zufällig das Fangfenster überlerbenden Fisches der zum Ablaichen kommt,  vom gleichen Fisch, der dummerweise im Fangfensten entnommen wurde, eine andere bessere (genetische) Qualität haben soll?
> Einziger Unterschied ist die Größe der Eier, die wegen eben ihrer Größe etwas verbesserte Startbedingungen der Jungfische bieten.



Behauptet auch Niemand! Lies nicht immer das, was du lesen willst. Es geht darum, dass die Genetik groß zu wedren bei diesen Fischen auf jeden Fall da ist, beim kleineren Exemplar weiß es eben Keiner. Wird der mittlere Hecht selbst so groß wird er ja auch geschützt. Bei der Größe geht es schlicht und einfach um die Menge an Laich, nicht die Größe der Eier. Ein großer Hecht laicht eben viel mehr als ein Mittlerer, bei nur gering höherem Futterbedarf. Thats ist!




Taxidermist schrieb:


> D
> Wie schon gesagt, in meinen Augen bei uns hierzulande, nur eine einigemaßen geschickte Einführung eines C&R durch die Hintertüre, um Kapitale Fische bereit zu halten.
> (wenn denn der gut zahlende Youtuber anrückt!)



Blaaaaaaa! Ja , denn YT Angler regieren die Welt und so. Du bist echt noch in den 80ern, oder?


----------



## Nemo (2. April 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die bekannte Arlinghaus Studie zum zum Fangfenster bezieht sich eigentlich ausschließlich auf den Hecht, wird aber inzwischen willkürlich nicht nur auf dafür (nicht) geeignete Gewässer, sondern auch noch willenlos, auf andere Fischarten übertragen.
> Das dies so laufen wird, war mir schon bei der Veröffentlichung der Studie klar!
> Hintergrund, man will eine Bereistellung von möglichst kapilalen "Drillopfern" fördern, um ein C&R durch die Hintertür einzuführen, zumindest von den Leuten die diese Studie für ihre Zwecke missbrauchen.
> So wie z.B. an der Müritz, wobei der wirtschaftliche Hintergrund, der wahre Grund ist für diese Maßnahme.
> ...


Ich bin noch nicht ganz durch mit dem Heft, lese aber bisher viele allgemeine Aussagen über Fische. Ja, die Beispiele und Ststistiken sind zumeist auf den Hecht bezogen, aber es werden auch allgemein Kieslaicher, Salmoniden, etc. thematisiert. Dass die Schlussfolgerungen ausschließlich für den Hecht gelten sollen, habe ich so nicht verstanden. 

Dass dadurch ein "gezieltes C&R" legitimiert wird, ist eigentlich auch nicht der Fall. Dies bezieht sich weiterhin auf den subjektiven Willen, ohne Entnahmeabsicht zu angeln. Das gilt ja nach wie vor. Auch, was den Umgang mit den Fischen nach dem Fang angeht.

Am besten wäre es wohl tatsächlich, einfach den Ermessensspielraum der Angler zu stärken.
Den gibt es ja bereits, nur ist durch die vielen Diskussionen und medienwirksamen Anzeigen rund um das Thema C&R der Eindruck entstanden, der Angler dürfte überhaupt nichts entscheiden.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (2. April 2019)

Vielleicht meldet sich mal ein Biologe hier im Forum. Was ich da lese rollt mir die Fußnägel auf.


----------



## Nemo (2. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Vielleicht meldet sich mal ein Biologe hier im Forum. Was ich da lese rollt mir die Fußnägel auf.


Verzeihung

...was sagt denn der Rechtsgelehrte zumindest über die rechtlichen Folgen, so lange wir auf den Biologen warten?


----------



## Taxidermist (2. April 2019)

captn-ahab schrieb:


> Blaaaaaaa! Ja , denn YT Angler regieren die Welt und so. Du bist echt noch in den 80ern, oder?



Na dafür bist du ja offensichtlich im Millenium angekommen, wie man schon an deinem bescheidenen Avatar-Bild erkennen kann!
(Daumen im Maul vom mickrigen Barsch)



_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Am besten wäre es wohl tatsächlich, einfach den Ermessensspielraum der Angler zu stärken.



Wenn es denn so wäre, der einzig positive Effekt eines Fangfensters, hin zu einer legalen selektiven Entnahme!

Jürgen


----------



## captn-ahab (2. April 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na dafür bist du ja offensichtlich im Millenium angekommen, wie man an deinem bescheidenen Avatar-Bild erkennen kann!
> (Daumen im Maul vom mickrigen Barsch)



Ja, wenigstens nicht ne Eimer voll davon. Mann bin ich froh, dass die leute wie Du immer weniger in den Vereinen werden ....werden....


----------



## Taxidermist (2. April 2019)

captn-ahab schrieb:


> Ja, wenigstens nicht ne Eimer voll davon. Mann bin ich froh, dass die leute wie Du immer weniger in den Vereinen werden ....werden....



Ich weiß nicht wie du darauf kommst, dass ich Barsche eimerweise fange und dann wohl deiner Meinung nach, selbstverständlich abschlage?
Es sie dir versichert, dem ist nicht so!
Aber so ganz neu ist diese Argumentation/Vorbehalt von den C&R verpflichteten Jüngern dieser Religion nicht, andere die nicht dem Mainstream angehören, als "Fleischmacher" zu diffamieren.
Alles inzwischen schon fast alte Tradition unter Anglern!
(Achtung, Ironie!)

Jürgen


----------



## gründler (2. April 2019)

Moin

ich glaube nicht da sich hier ein "großer" Biologe zu äussern wird, ausser der ein oder andere boardi der mit Biologie usw. die ganzen "großen" werden hier im Ab nix schreiben (weiß ich aus etlichen Privat/Arbeit's Gesprächen) die geben sich das hier nicht mehr. Die bekannten Member mit Fachwissen sind auch so gut wie nicht mehr unterwegs oder lesen nur noch mit.

Warum das leider so gekommen ist...das fragt ihr euch am besten in einer stillen Minute selbst.....


lg


----------



## smithie (2. April 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aber so ganz neu ist diese Argumentation/Vorbehalt von den C&R verpflichteten Jüngern dieser Religion nicht, andere die nicht dem Mainstream angehören, als "Fleischmacher" zu diffamieren.


Du meinst, so wie die Argumentation bzgl. "Foto-geile Selbstdarsteller", "Bereistellung von möglichst kapilalen "Drillopfern" fördern", etc.?
Was zahlt denn so ein "gut zahlender Youtuber"? 
Vielleicht wäre das noch was als Verdienst...

Die Hauptsache ist doch: gegeneinander!


----------



## captn-ahab (2. April 2019)

Warum?

Die Fraktion der "ich mag eure Bilder nicht" und poste lieber das blutverschmierte Küchen Foto Fraktion hat das Ba doch für sich. Inhalt gibt es seit dem Abgang von Thomas nicht mehr und ohne 3-4 vereinzelte Kämpfer ist das Board doch tot. Natürlich will das die "Anti CR Fraktion" ja auch nicht, also zieht man den Leuten hinterher und nervt sie dann eben an anderer Stelle. Schon witzig irgendwie.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Vielleicht meldet sich mal ein Biologe hier im Forum. Was ich da lese rollt mir die Fußnägel auf.



Meinst du einen der Wissenschaftler, die hier langjährig tradiert durch den Kakao gezogen wurden, der Lüge und Spinnerei bezichtigt?

Die gibt´s hier vermutlich nicht mehr.

Das Hechte über selektive Entnahme großer Fische im Durchschnitt kleiner blieben, kann ich noch erinnern, aber wo ich das Gelesen habe, fällt mir gerade nicht ein.

Aber manchmal reicht ja auch der gesunde Menschenverstand. Bei allen Tieren , wo es um die Qualität des Individuums geht wählt der Züchter besonders gute Tiere aus und nicht die mickrigen um auch wieder einen guten Nachwuchs zu bekommen.

Bei der Intensivhaltung, wo der wirtschaftliche Aspekt im Vordergrund steht, mag sich das mal ändern, da geht es eher um den Zuwachs in den jungen Lebenstagen, auch wenn das adulte Tier danach nicht mehr laufen kann, oder zu anderen Fehlern im Alter neigt.

In der Natur sind es aber die Größeren, die Stärkeren, die ihre Gene weitergeben, da sie für den Nachwuchs bessere Voraussetzungen schaffen, die besseren Stellen für die Eiablage beanspruchen. Und das gilt in de Natur durchaus auch für Salmoniden, vielleicht liegt der Fehler ja im Abstreifen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (2. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Verzeihung
> 
> ...was sagt denn der Rechtsgelehrte zumindest über die rechtlichen Folgen, so lange wir auf den Biologen warten?


Habe ich mich doch schon oft genug dazu geäußert.

Das Küchenfenster ist keine "Legitimation" von C&R. Das wird von vielen missverstanden. Das Küchenfenster ist eine Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahme, die je nach Gewässer und Fischart sinnvoll oder auch nicht sinnvoll sein kann. Wenn ich Arlinghaus richtig verstehe, ist dass Küchenfenster vor allem dann wirksam, wenn man im Fenster auch konsequent entnimmt. Ferner verstehe ich Arlinghaus so, dass es vor allem für Raubfische und nicht für Friedfische interessant ist.


----------



## fishhawk (2. April 2019)

Hallo,



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Vielleicht meldet sich mal ein Biologe hier im Forum. Was ich da lese rollt mir die Fußnägel auf.



Mir nicht. Diego Barneche hat m.W. Bachelor und Master in  Biologie und Ökologie und seinen Doktortitel mit quantitativer Ökologie erworben.

Robert Arlinghaus hat Fischwirtschaft und Gewässerbewirtschaftung studiert und über Angeln als Wirtschaftsfaktor promoviert.

Die saugen sich diese Theorien nicht aus den Fingern.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dem möchte ich nicht auch wiedersprechen, aber eben allesamt sowieso C&R Länder.



Auch dort wird noch reichlich mit Entnahmeabsicht geangelt. Wenn die Angler dann z.B. nur 1 Lachs pro Tag und maximal 10 pro Saison entnehmen dürfen, geht es dann eben lieber den 20kg Fischen an den Kragen, dafür lässt man dann die 10kg Fische wieder schwimmen. Damit kann man die Entnahmemasse verdoppeln. Wenn Darwin recht hat, wäre das dann ne negative Selektion für den Bestand. Deshalb wird dann eben ein Entnahmefenster eingeführt oder zumindest die Entnahme von Großfischen streng gedeckelt.

Ist halt im Vergleich zu D ne gegensätzliche Weltanschauung dort.

Die Behörden fragen sich dort:  Könnte es den Bestand sichern oder verbessern und die Angelmöglichkeiten erhalten?  Wenn, ja dann ordnen wir  das mal an.

In D fragen sich die Behörden: Könnte das zu mehr C&R führen?  Falls ja, untersagen wir das den Bewirtschaftern.

In Übersee macht man Jagd auf Angler, die illegal Fische entnehmen.

In D, insbesondere Freiburg, macht die Polizei Jagd auf Angler, die Fische zurücksetzen.

Völlig gegensätzliche Herangehensweise halt. 



Wollebre schrieb:


> Karpfen kommen aus dem warmen asiatischen Raum und haben in Jahrtausenden über die Generationen nie kaltes Wasser kennen gelernt.



Warst du im Winter schon mal in Rumänien, der Ukraine, Kasachstan, Georgien, China etc. ???


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. April 2019)

Moin,

man erkläre mir, warum ein bspw. 90er Zander zurückgesetzt werden sollte.

Ich verstehe das logisch nicht.

Ein Altfisch hat schon mehrfach abgelaicht und somit seine angeblichen guten Gene reichlich abge eiert.

Wenn ich den mitnehme, habe ich viel mehr Fleisch, als an einem Lütten.
Demzufolge ist der Bedarf länger gedeckt wenn man Fischesser ist.

Ich brauche weniger Fische, um meinen Bedarf zu decken.

Seite zwei:

Welche Biomasse an Zander bspw. ist für den gesamten Laichbestand entscheidend:

die breite Basis/Mitte oder die ganz wenigen Altfische?

Wer bringt die Masse an Laich denn ins Wasser - Zanderoma oder die jungen Wilden ( "Legion" ).
Nochmal: der Alte hat es schon vielfach geschafft...und Teile der Mittelschicht haben seine Gene "eingebaut".

Wenn man die wenigen Einzeltiere braucht um den Bestand zu sichern, läuft schon lange was verkehrt.

In ungeeigneten Gewässern gibt es nach  dem Besatz auf lange Sicht nur wenige aber dafür richtig Große.

Der Laicherfolg ist nicht vorhanden.

Pottangler auch mit bösem Blick abstrafen weil der Großfisch angeblich so wichtig ist???

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (2. April 2019)

Hallo,



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das logisch nicht.



Musst du auch nicht.  Das wäre Sache der Gewässerbewirtschafter. Angler müssen sich nur an die Regeln halten, keine aufstellen.

Und in vielen deutschen Bundesländern/Bezirken dürften die Bewirtschafter solche modernen Maßnahmen wahrscheinlich aus ideologischen Gründen auch kaum genehmigt bekommen.

Aus ideologischer Sicht wären wohl nur noch P&T-Teiche mit fangfähigen Fischen zum Angeln akzeptabel, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. April 2019)

@fishhawk 
Die kalten Winter in Kasachstan sind dem Karpfen relativ wumpe, solange das Gewässer tief genug ist. Wasser unterm Eis hat immer 0-4 °C. Dafür sind deren Sommer sehr warm und nicht so durchwachsen wie die Unseren. Wenn hier im Mai, Juni mal für ein paar Wochen die Sonne weniger scheint, verhungert die Karpfenbrut, das Gleiche bei vorzeitigem und kühlem Herbstwetter. Die Temperatur macht viel aus, aber es liegt auch an anderen Einflüssen, wie der Konkurrenz mit anderen Fischarten, dem Plankton, der Karpfengenetik ect. 
Ein Beispiel für den Einfluss der Temperatur ist der Karpfenbestand im Bodensee. Nennenswerten Bruterfolg gibt es nur in Hitzesommern und der große Wasserkörper ist ein guter Wärmespeicher über Schlechtwetter- und Kälteperioden.


----------



## jkc (2. April 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> man erkläre mir, warum ein bspw. 90er Zander zurückgesetzt werden sollte.
> 
> Ich verstehe das logisch nicht.



Moin, im Prinzip steht das doch alles oben.
Die Eier des großen Fisches sind größer und bieten der Brut bessere Überlebenschancen auch unter schlechten Bedingungen, Extremfall könnte so aussehen, dass die Brut der "normalos" in schlechten Jahren komplett kaputt geht und nur die Brut der großen Fische überlebt.
Weiterer Vorteil kann darin liegen, dass große und kleinere Fische teils weder zur gleichen Zeit, noch am gleichen Platz Laichen, wobei davon auszugehen wäre, dass der erfahrenere Fisch den besseren Platz wählt. Beim Zander könnte das so aussehen: Die normalen Fische laichen in einer Tiefe in der z.B. aufgrund Pegelveränderung keine Brut durchkommt, die richtig großen laichen etwas tiefer und deren Brut kommt durch.
Zugeben alles nur konstruierte Beispiele, aber es ist für mich grundsätzlich schon nachvollziehbar, das ein natürliches System um so stabiler ist je breiter es aufgestellt ist...

Grüße JK


----------



## Kolja Kreder (2. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Und in vielen deutschen Bundesländern/Bezirken dürften die Bewirtschafter solche modernen Maßnahmen wahrscheinlich aus ideologischen Gründen auch kaum genehmigt bekommen.



Das Entnahmefenster muss nicht genehmigt werden. Das kann der Gewässerbetreiber so setzen, wenn er denn will. Es ist eine Hegemaßnahme. Die Fischhege ist Aufgabe des Gewässerbetreibers (Pächters).


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das Entnahmefenster muss nicht genehmigt werden. Das kann der Gewässerbetreiber so setzen, wenn er denn will. Es ist eine Hegemaßnahme. Die Fischhege ist Aufgabe des Gewässerbetreibers (Pächters).



Mit dieser Aussage liegst du leider falsch. Jedes Entnahmefenster in Bayern muss durch die Untere Fischereibehörde genehmigt werden, genau wie jede Erweiterung der Schonzeit über das gesetzliche Maß hinaus. Und diese Genehmigungen bekommt man nur schwer.

Siehe meinen Beirag von 2013: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/ein-stueck-aus-dem-mittelfraenkischen-tollhaus.255677/


----------



## fishhawk (2. April 2019)

Hallo,



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das Entnahmefenster muss nicht genehmigt werden. Das kann der Gewässerbetreiber so setzen, wenn er denn will. Es ist eine Hegemaßnahme. Die Fischhege ist Aufgabe des Gewässerbetreibers (Pächters).



Für Bayern schonmal falsch.

Aus Hessen wurde ja hier im Forum auch gemeldet, dass nach dem Wegfall der Zanderschonzeit in Fließgewässern die Bewirtschafter dort auch nicht so einfach eigene Schonzeit oder Schonmaße einführen könnten.

Allerdings gibt es in Hessen ein staatliches Entnahmefenster für Salmo trutta .

Wie es in den restlichen Bundesländern aussieht weiß ich nicht.

Aber dass die Bewirtschafter überall  Schonzeiten/Schonmaße so völlig frei Schnauze  festsetzen können, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. April 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mit dieser Aussage liegst du leider falsch. Jedes Entnahmefenster in Bayern muss durch die Untere Fischereibehörde genehmigt werden, genau wie jede Erweiterung der Schonzeit über das gesetzliche Maß hinaus. Und diese Genehmigungen bekommt man nur schwer.
> 
> Siehe meinen Beirag von 2013: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/ein-stueck-aus-dem-mittelfraenkischen-tollhaus.255677/



Wenn wir vom Küchenfenster reden, dann reden wir nicht von Schonzeit.

Ich bin von § 11 Abs. 8 AVBayFiG ausgegangen:

(_8) 1Fische der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten, die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind, sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung *dürfen nur zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels* (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayFiG), unter Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts und nach Maßgabe einer Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (§ 19 Abs. 1 Satz 3) wieder ausgesetzt werden. 2Gefangene Fische anderer als der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten dürfen nicht wieder ausgesetzt werden._


----------



## Lajos1 (3. April 2019)

Hallo Kolja,

die Sache bei uns in Bayern hat folgenen Hintergrund: vor so etwa 8 Jahren angelte eine Angler an einem Karpfenteich. Dort war das Mindestmaß für Karpfen auf 60 cm festgelegt. Nun fing der Angler zwar etliche Karpfen, welche aber deutlich unter den 60 cm lagen. Daraufhin hatte der eine Auseinandersetzung mit dem Teichinhaber, welche offensichtlich zu keinem befriedigenen Ergebnis führte. Daraufhin beschwerte dieser Angler sich höheren Orts über dieses Mindestmaß. Dort war man der Meinung, dass der Teichinhaber diese Mindestmaß so hoch festsetzte, damit keine Karpfen entnommen werden können und dies dem Sinn der Angelei widerspricht.
Dies hatte zur Folge dass für die nächsten zwei/drei Jahre erstmal nur noch die gesetzlichen Mindesmaße galten. Erst danach wurde die "Sache" etwas liberaler gestaltet. Aber bis heute gilt, eine eigenmächtige Änderung bei Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen ist nicht erlaubt, dies ist zu beantragen und zu begründen und erst nach Genehmigung darf hier eine Änderung vorgenommen werden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wenn wir vom Küchenfenster reden, dann reden wir nicht von Schonzeit.
> 
> Ich bin von § 11 Abs. 8 AVBayFiG ausgegangen:
> 
> (_8) 1Fische der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten, die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind, sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung *dürfen nur zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels* (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayFiG), unter Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts und nach Maßgabe einer Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (§ 19 Abs. 1 Satz 3) wieder ausgesetzt werden. 2Gefangene Fische anderer als der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten dürfen nicht wieder ausgesetzt werden._




Gerade Dir als Anwalt sollte das eigentlich zu wenig sein..., dafür müsstest Du jetzt einmal alle Fundstellen auseinander nehmen und schauen, was damit noch verbunden ist... Hege*pflicht* gilt in Bayern schon einmal nicht an geschlossenen Gewässern (Da hat man grundsätzlich andere Freiheiten), an offenen Gewässern gibt es eine Hegepflicht. Zur Hegepflicht gehört in der Regel ein Hegeplan. In diesem Hegeplan werden die Hegeziele für einzelne Gewässer, für die ein Hegplan gilt festgehalten. Dieser Hegeplan wird bei der Fischereibehörde eingereicht und von dieser genehmigt. Will man zur Erfüllung seines Hegezieles also von fischereirechtlichen Vorgaben abweichen, muss man das ausführlich begründen und nur, wenn die Fischereibehörde diese Gründe anerkennt, wird das im Einzelfall für dieses eine Gewässer genehmigt. So habe ich das zumindest für Bayern verstanden.

In Schleswig Holstein ist das ziemlich genau so. Ohne Genehmigung der Fischereibehörde keine Abweichung von Mindestmaßen oder Schonzeiten. Selbst beim Besatz wird einem die Größe (keine maßigen Fische) und die Menge (wieviel trägt der entsprechende Gewässertyp um den es geht) vorgeschrieben.... Um da eine handfeste Begründung hinzubekommen bedarf es in SH zumindest meist eines von der Fischereibehörde anerkannten Biologen, der das Gewässer einstuft, die Bestände ermittelt und in seinem Ergebnis genau feststellt, welche Handlungsbedarfe es gibt. Und bevor in SH ein Entnahmefenster eingeführt wird, muss man vorab dafür sorgen, dass Die Grundvoraussetzungen für eine natürliche Vermehrung stimmen. Das bedeutet eventuell einbringen von Laichsubstraten, Laichpflanten, Totholz usw..., also erst einmal die Faktoren die für den natürlichen Bestand erforderlich sind. In SH wird gerade ein Praxistest für ein Küchenfenster durchgeführt, um feststellen zu können, ob es überhaupt eine Wirkung hat... wird übrigens aus der böse Fischereiabgabe finanziert...

Wurde hier in der Hamburgdiskussion vom Biologen Martin Purps (Beitrag 8) erwähnt:

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?23667-Angeln-in-Hamburg-wird-anders


So einfach, wie man das als Anwalt vom Schreibtisch aus denkt und einfach nur Paragraphen runterleiert, ist das leider in der Praxis nicht. Ich erstelle in SH einige Hegepläne und hatte da schon so einige Diskussionen und schriftlichen Austausch mit der Fischereibehörde. Habe selbst schon erleben dürfen, das Vereinen Verwarnungen wegen falschen (nicht genehmigten) Besatzes ausgesprochen wurden, worauf beim nächsten Mal ein Bußgeld folgt.

Selbst zu geänderten Mindestmaßen und Schonzeiten der Vereine gibt es eine Aussage:

https://lsfv-sh.de/2019/02/22/veraenderung-von-mindestmassen-und-schonzeiten/#more-1150

Aufgrund dieser habe Ich Herrn Dr. Lemke in SH angeschrieben, der mir das aus Fischereibehördensicht schriftlich bestätigt hat, das Abweichungen ohne begründete Genehmigungen zumindest in offenen, hegeplanpflichtigen Gewässern nicht zulässig sind.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> die Sache bei uns in Bayern hat folgenen Hintergrund: vor so etwa 8 Jahren angelte eine Angler an einem Karpfenteich. Dort war das Mindestmaß für Karpfen auf 60 cm festgelegt. Nun fing der Angler zwar etliche Karpfen, welche aber deutlich unter den 60 cm lagen. Daraufhin hatte der eine Auseinandersetzung mit dem Teichinhaber, welche offensichtlich zu keinem befriedigenen Ergebnis führte. Daraufhin beschwerte dieser Angler sich höheren Orts über dieses Mindestmaß. Dort war man der Meinung, dass der Teichinhaber diese Mindestmaß so hoch festsetzte, damit keine Karpfen entnommen werden können und dies dem Sinn der Angelei widerspricht.
> Dies hatte zur Folge dass für die nächsten zwei/drei Jahre erstmal nur noch die gesetzlichen Mindesmaße galten. Erst danach wurde die "Sache" etwas liberaler gestaltet. Aber bis heute gilt, eine eigenmächtige Änderung bei Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen ist nicht erlaubt, dies ist zu beantragen und zu begründen und erst nach Genehmigung darf hier eine Änderung vorgenommen werden.
> ...


Und in welchen Gesetzt oder Verordnung ist diese Beantragung geregelt?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. April 2019)

@Dorschgreifer : Ich mache mir das nicht einfach. Nochmal, das Küchenfenster ist kein C&R light. Das Küchenfenster ist als Hegemaßnahme konzepiert. Es ist auch nicht bei jeder Fischart und bei jedem Gewässer sinnvoll. Dort wo es sinnvoll ist, kann man es aber auch begründen. Dort, wo es nicht sinnvoll ist, braucht man es nicht einführen.

Ich sehe nicht, wo der Text aus dem 2. Link ein Fenster verhindert oder genehmigungspflichtig macht. Dort wird doch auf die Möglichkeit hingewiesen, dass das Mindestmaß vom Verein aus Hegegründen geändert werden kann. Mit dem Fischereipachtvertrag ist auch immer die Übertragung der Hegepflicht verbunden. Also kann der Hegeverpflichtet auch aus Hegegründen ein Fenster Einführen. Die Aufnahme in den Hegeplan, wird in dem Link aks "kann" und nicht als "muss" formuliert. Darüber hinaus handelt es sich bei dem Link auch nur um eine Stellungnahme und Rechtsauffasseung. Eine Rechtsauffassung die ich im Übrigen nicht vollständig teile.

@Lajos1 : Einen Hegeplan muss man auch in NRW für die Gewässer einreichen, die keine Privatgewässer sind. Im Übrigen gilt, was ich zu Dorschgreifer geschrieben habe.


----------



## MarkusZ (3. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Und in welchen Gesetzt oder Verordnung ist diese Beantragung geregelt?



Das wurde per Verwaltungsanordnung an die zuständigen Behörden geregelt.

Ohne Genehmigung der Fischereifachberatung geht da nur in ganz engen Grenzen was. Bei Karpfen und Waller wird grundsätzlich keine Schonzeit oder Schonmaßerhöhung genehmigt.  Immer mit Begründung der Gefahr von C&R.

Ob man in anderen Bundesländern auch vorab ne Genehmigung braucht, weiß ich nicht. Ich vermute mal, dass die Behörden aber einschreiten würden, wenn sie der Meinung wären, dass die Fangbestimmungen des Bewirtschafters nicht den Vorstellungen der Fachberatung oder der "guten Praxis"  entsprechen.

Ist wie immer Ansichtssache. Wenn etwas nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, ist es dann auch erlaubt?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. April 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Das wurde per Verwaltungsanordnung an die zuständigen Behörden geregelt.
> 
> Ohne Genehmigung der Fischereifachberatung geht da nur in ganz engen Grenzen was. Bei Karpfen und Waller wird grundsätzlich keine Schonzeit oder Schonmaßerhöhung genehmigt.  Immer mit Begründung der Gefahr von C&R.
> 
> ...


Eine Verwaltungsforschrift ist eine interne Dienstanweisung einer übergeordneten Behörde. Dies ist keine gesetzliche Regelung. Oft sind es Anweisungen, wie eine gesetzliche Regelung zu interpretieren ist. Also muss es immer noch eine Norm aus Gesetz oder Verordnung geben, auf der das Ganze beruht. Anderenfalls bleibt es bei § 11 Abs. 8 AVBayFiG. Die Fischereiberatung ist m. W. ein rein beratendes Gremium. Das ist kein Entscheider.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Aufnahme in den Hegeplan, wird in dem Link aks "kann" und nicht als "muss" formuliert.



Im Gesetz steht es aber, das Angaben zu machen sind und nicht können:



> § 21
> Hegepläne
> 
> (1) *Hegepflichtige Personen*, die ihre Fischereiberechtigung bzw. Fischereiausübungsberechtigung nutzen, *haben Hegepläne aufzustellen*, in denen *Bestimmungen* *zu treffen sind* über
> ...



Welche Gewässer Hegeplanpflichtig sind, steht dann im § 3, nämlich alle offenen Gewässer.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus handelt es sich bei dem Link auch nur um eine Stellungnahme und Rechtsauffassung. Eine Rechtsauffassung die ich im Übrigen nicht vollständig teile.



Ja, eine Rechtsauffassung, die die Behörde in SH aber zu 100% teilt...

Und wie du schon schreibst, ist das eine Rechtsauffassung und Deine eine andere, also *kann* deine Rechtsauffassung ganz genauso in Frage gestellt werden, oder unrichtig sein.... , wobei darüber wohl ein Gericht entscheiden müsste. Aber selbst da können unterschiedliche Richter unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.

Und zumindest ich verknüpfe bei den Dingen auch nichts mit C&R, für mich sind das Regelungen, an die ich mich zu halten habe, wenn ich keine Probleme mit dem Gesetzgeber haben möchte. Nicht jeder ist so Klagefreudig wie Ihr.

Ich habe eine geteilte Meinung zum Küchenfenster, begrüße es, wenn alle anderen Maßnahmen nicht reichen und es im Einzelfall erforderlich ist, verteufele es aber, wenn es nicht fachlich begründet und pauschal ausgesprochen wird, denn dann kommt es einer pauschalen unberechtigten Einschränkung der Angler gleich.

Insofern hat alles sein Für und Wieder....


----------



## MarkusZ (3. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Fischereiberatung ist m. W. ein rein beratendes Gremium. Das ist kein Entscheider.



Richtig, die Fischereifachberatung erstellt ein Gutachten ob die Fangbestimmungen den Anforderungen von BayFiG/AVFiG etc. entsprechen, genehmigt wird es dann von der zuständigen Behörde, die die Erlaubnisscheine siegelt.

Die Vereine schreiben zwar den Zusatz "genehmigt von der Fischereifachberatung" in die Karten, aber rein verwaltungstechnisch trifft das nicht zu.

Wo in Art 11 Abs 8 AVFiG steht, dass die Bewirtschafter frei nach gusto Schonzeiten und Schonmaße festsetzen können bzw. selber entscheiden dürfen was für sie  "gute fachliche Praxis" ist, kann ich jetzt aber nicht nachvollziehen.

Wäre aber durchaus froh wenn es tatsächlich so wäre. 

Ob Entnahmefenster mittlerweile überall als Standard einer nachhaltigen Hege nach guter fachlicher Praxis gelten, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Dazu fehlen mir die Daten.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. April 2019)

Wollebre schrieb:


> _Widerspricht zwar der alten Schule, aber wenn man danach ginge, würden auch z.B. __Karpfen__ im Winter in eine Art Starre verfallen und keine Nahrung aufnehmen. Da haben mittlerweile viele Angler den Gegenbeweis angetreten.
> _
> Wenn aus Gegenbeweis die grauen Zellen angestrengt werden würden, käme schnell dahinter woran das liegt.
> Karpfen kommen aus dem warmen asiatischen Raum und haben in Jahrtausenden über die Generationen nie kaltes Wasser kennen gelernt. Dann nach Europa eingeschleppt kennen die keine Winterstarre etc. weil es in den Genen nicht "programmiert" ist. Die genetische "Umprogrammierung" auf hiesige Temperaturverhältnisse geschiet nich in ein paar Jahrzehnte.


Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen....Sorry!
Vielleicht solltst Du Deine grauen Zellen mal etwas mehr  anstrengen...
Kälte macht vielen Karpfen nicht viel aus, weil es in weiten Teilen Ihrer Verbreitung viel Kälter wird wie in Deutschland und es in der Tiefe unter dem Eis doch immer gleich warm bleibt.
Nur ist es bei uns im Winter oft viel wärmer und im Sommer kälter und das vertragen sie nicht so.
Denn wenn es im Winter warm ist brauchen und suchen sie Futter und wenn der Sommer kalt ist laichen sie nicht.
Aber für Dich scheinen Karpfen ja auch nur aus dem Tropischen Asien zu kommen und nicht aus den Steppenlandschaften um das Kaspische oder schwarze Meer.
Will sagen selbst -30C oder -40C macht Ihnen und anderen Fischen nichts aus, wenn denn die Sommer warm genug sind.

Wobei die Jahrzehnte ja wohl auch noch ein Witz sind.
Selbst wenn sie erst von den Römern bei uns verbreitet wurden, wären das 1000 -2000 Jahre und würde in Generationen gerechnet unglaubliche Anpassungsmöglichkeiten ergeben.

Aber eigentlich nervt es mich, bei so einem Thema überhaupt etwas zum Karpfen zu schreiben.
Eingentlich sollte man da Karpfen und Regenbogenforelle ausklammern, weil es ja fast immer nur Besatzfische sind.
Bei solchen Besatzfischen gibt es keine Vorteile, jenseits des "Spassfaktors" sie zu erhalten und dieser "Spaßfaktor" bringt die ganze Diskussion in Verruf.
Man könnte natürlich auch umgekehrt sagen das Fischbesatz Allgemein: "Eine Diskussion um den Erhalt von Laichfischen und Laichplätzen" verhindert.

Vielleicht sollte man mal folgenden Versuch machen.
Man entnehme 3 kleinen und 3 großen Hechtdamen Eier gleichen Volumens und mische Sie, um sie dann mit einem Milch-Gemisch einiger Milchner zu befruchten.
Die Gemeinsame Hechtbrut, gibt man dann einmal in einen Futterfischreichen und einen Futterfischarmen Teich ohne Hechte und wartet ab bis sie groß werden.
Hat man vorher die Elterntiere genetisch bestimmt, wird man sehen was sich Durchsetzt.
Hechte können unglaublich schnell wachsen und sind absolute Kanibalen

Ich vermute mal das im Futterreichen Gewässer zunächst auch noch die Kleineren wachsen, sich aber später Start-Größe immer weiter durchsetzt.
Ich vermute oder behaupte die Größere Menge an kleinen Eier oder besserer Befruchtung und Gesundheit wird überhaupt nichts bringen, da es nur Reserve oder Futter ist.
Wenn es so ist, dann würde eine Überfischung der Großhechte in der Natur, gar dafür sorgen das die wenigen überlebenden Großhechte sich nur noch erfolgreicher weitergeben, was die Genetische Vielfallt weiter reduziert, wenn dort keine echte Konkurenz am Start ist.
Dann auch da würden Ihre Nachkommen immer noch Start Vorteile ausleben, wenn sie denn größer sind, als die der vielen Kleinen und Mitleren.
Ich könnte mir gar vorstellen, das sich Draußen vorrangig die Großhechte erfolgreich vermehren und der Rest als Reserve oder auf Probe mitlaicht..
Gleichzeitig wäre aber die Erprobung um zum erfolgreichen Laichfisch oder Großfisch zu werden ungleich härter, wenn dort schon uralte Hechte herrschen.
Lichtet man aus steigen auch Schwächere auf, wobei Besatzfische noch mal etwas ganz Anderes sind. 

Ich denke, Wir sind erst am Anfang die komplexen Zusammenhänge in der Natur zu verstehen.
Die Fischzucht ist da viel einfacher und technich-primitiv auf Erzeugung von Fisch als Nahrung ausgerichtet.


Aber so ein Versuch bringt nur Wissen und kein Geld, also wird es wohl keiner machen?


.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. April 2019)

mist


----------



## Pokolyt (3. April 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> mist



Primitiv. Wo sind die grauen Gehirnzellen.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. April 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Primitiv. Wo sind die grauen Gehirnzellen.


Sorry habe mich selbst zitiert, als ich den Text bearbeiten wollte und habe das mit dem Löschen nicht besser hin bekommen.
Bin zu Primitiv um immer alles richtig hinzubekommen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. April 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wo in Art 11 Abs 8 AVFiG steht, dass die Bewirtschafter frei nach gusto Schonzeiten und Schonmaße festsetzen können bzw. selber entscheiden dürfen was für sie  "gute fachliche Praxis" ist, kann ich jetzt aber nicht nachvollziehen.


 Lass mal die Schonzeit weg, um die geht es hier nicht.

Von Gusto rede ich nicht. Er muss es schon begründen können. Hierzu kann man aber auf die Ausführung von Arlinghaus verweisen.

(8) 1Fische der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten, die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind, sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung *dürfen nur zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayFiG), unter Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts und nach Maßgabe einer Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (§ 19 Abs. 1 Satz 3) wieder ausgesetzt werden*. 2Gefangene Fische anderer als der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten dürfen nicht wieder ausgesetzt werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Lass mal die Schonzeit weg, um die geht es hier nicht.
> 
> Von Gusto rede ich nicht. Er muss es schon begründen können. Hierzu kann man aber auf die Ausführung von Arlinghaus verweisen.
> 
> (8) 1Fische der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten, die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind, sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung *dürfen nur zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayFiG), unter Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts und nach Maßgabe einer Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (§ 19 Abs. 1 Satz 3) wieder ausgesetzt werden*. 2Gefangene Fische anderer als der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten dürfen nicht wieder ausgesetzt werden.



Hallo,

ja, das ist das sogenannte "Abknüppelgebot". Hat aber mit Entnahmefenster nichts zu tun. Diesen Begriff (Entnahmenfenster) kennt weder das Bayerische Fischereigesetz noch die AVFiG. Deshalb findet man da auch nichts dazu, weil es diesen Begriff offiziell nicht gibt, wird da auch kein Fischereifachberater ein solches in einem Gutachten empfehlen.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (3. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, das ist das sogenannte "Abknüppelgebot". Hat aber mit Entnahmefenster nichts zu tun. Diesen Begriff (Entnahmenfenster) kennt weder das Bayerische Fischereigesetz noch die AVFiG. Deshalb findet man da auch nichts dazu, weil es diesen Begriff offiziell nicht gibt, wird da auch kein Fischereifachberater ein solches in einem Gutachten empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Es dauert halt immer etwas bis neues Wissen oder neue Betrachtungen sich in der Bevölkerung durchsetzen und dann in Gesetze einfließen und gesetzt werden u.s.w.
Dabei verändern sich die Grundlagen in der Natur nicht, nur die Betrachtungen, Wahrheiten und Regeln der Menschen.

Ich denke derzeit sind wir noch damit beschäftigt den verschärften Tierschutzgedanken in die Fischerreigesetze und Umsetzetung einfließen zu lassen.
So etwas wie "Entnahmefester" oder angeln ohne echte Verwertungsabsicht ist noch brandneu, auch wenn viele das schon viele Jahre leben,untersuchen und einfordern.
Selbst die allgegenwertige Evolution ist bis heute Streitthema und für viele unvorstellbarer wie die (rechnerisch logische) Realitionstheorie.
Das dauert halt auch mal etwas länger....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, das ist das sogenannte "Abknüppelgebot". Hat aber mit Entnahmefenster nichts zu tun. Diesen Begriff (Entnahmenfenster) kennt weder das Bayerische Fischereigesetz noch die AVFiG. Deshalb findet man da auch nichts dazu, weil es diesen Begriff offiziell nicht gibt, wird da auch kein Fischereifachberater ein solches in einem Gutachten empfehlen.
> 
> ...


Es ist nicht "nur" das Abknüppelgebot! Die Systematik, die in Bayern faktisch zum Abknüppelgebot führen soll ist folgende. Die Hegebefugnis wird alleine dem  Fischereiausübungsberechtigten nach § 19 Abs. 1 Satz 3 übertragen. Dies ist der Gewässerbewirtschafter. Dies mach ihn dann aber auch zu demjenigen, der eben solche Hegemaßnamen anordnen kann. Das "Abstempeln" der Erlaubnisscheine dürfte auf Art. 29 Abs. 2 BayFiG zurückgehen:

_ (2) 1Die Erlaubnisscheine sind auf eine bestimmte Zeit, die den Zeitraum von drei Jahren nicht überschreiten darf, auszustellen. 2Sie bedürfen, abgesehen von den Fällen nach Abs. 1 Satz 3, der Bestätigung durch die Kreisverwaltungsbehörde, die kostenfrei erfolgt.
_
Auf diesem würde dann vermutlich das Küchenfenster anzugeben sein. Die Ablehnung einer Maßnahme zur Fischereiausübung darf von der Behörde nur nach Maßgabe von Art 73 Abs. 1 erfolgen. dort steht:

_Die Beurteilung einer Maßnahme der Fischereiausübung als unvereinbar mit dem Leitbild der Nachhaltigkeit und den Regeln der guten fachlichen Praxis bedarf des Benehmens mit dem Fachberater des Bezirks für das Fischereiwesen; Abs. 2 Satz 2 Halbsatz 2 gilt entsprechend._

Damit muss aber doch die Behörde nachweisen, dass die Einführung des Küchenfensters nicht dem Leitbild der Nachhaltigkeit und den Regeln der guten fachlichen Praxis entspricht. Das dürfte schwer möglich sein.

Ich kann daher nicht sehen, weshalb es in Bayern nicht möglich sein sollte, ein Küchenfenster einzuführen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Eine Verwaltungsforschrift ist eine interne Dienstanweisung einer übergeordneten Behörde. Dies ist keine gesetzliche Regelung. Oft sind es Anweisungen, wie eine gesetzliche Regelung zu interpretieren ist. Also muss es immer noch eine Norm aus Gesetz oder Verordnung geben, auf der das Ganze beruht. Anderenfalls bleibt es bei § 11 Abs. 8 AVBayFiG. Die Fischereiberatung ist m. W. ein rein beratendes Gremium. Das ist kein Entscheider.



Ich hab mal die aktuell gültige Kommunikation der Fachberatung zur Beantragung von Erlaubnisscheinen im Mittelfranken angehängt.

Zitat: "*Von der Fachberatung genehmigte* Abweichungen von Schonzeiten und Schonmaßen sind unter Nennung der Fischarten folgendermaßen kenntlich zu machen ..."

Desweiteren habe eine ich eine Information der Fachberatung angehängt, die generell die Änderung von Schonmaßen und Schonzeiten für Waller, Karpfen ablehnt. Soviel zum Thema "die Fachberatung macht nur Beratung".


----------



## MarkusZ (3. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich kann daher nicht sehen, weshalb es in Bayern nicht möglich sein sollte, ein Küchenfenster einzuführen!



Bestreitet ja keiner, dass das grundsätzlich unmöglich wäre.

In der Praxis allerdings nur, wenn die zuständige Fachberatung dafür grünes Licht gäbe, denn





> Als Sachverständigen hört die zuständige Behörde nur den für ihren Sitz zuständigen Fachberater des Bezirks für das Fischereiwesen



Einfach in die Karte schreiben und machen wird nicht funktionieren.

Die Behörden sind angewiesen bei Abweichungen von Gesetz und Verordnung die Fachberatung zu konsultieren.

Momentan scheinen mir die Hürden dafür bei den meisten Fachberatern noch etwas hoch zu sein. Wäre aber froh, wenn sich da in Zukunft was ändern würde.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es anderswo ähnlich läuft.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. April 2019)

Canada , USA etc.

Was wird denn hier mite


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die aktuell gültige Kommunikation der Fachberatung zur Beantragung von Erlaubnisscheinen im Mittelfranken angehängt.
> 
> Zitat: "*Von der Fachberatung genehmigte* Abweichungen von Schonzeiten und Schonmaßen sind unter Nennung der Fischarten folgendermaßen kenntlich zu machen ..."
> 
> ...




Danke für Deine Mühe !
Interessant.
R.S.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. April 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die aktuell gültige Kommunikation der Fachberatung zur Beantragung von Erlaubnisscheinen im Mittelfranken angehängt.
> 
> Zitat: "*Von der Fachberatung genehmigte* Abweichungen von Schonzeiten und Schonmaßen sind unter Nennung der Fischarten folgendermaßen kenntlich zu machen ..."
> 
> ...


Natürlich machen die nur Beratung, jedoch folgt die Behörde zumeist den Empfehlungen. Im Zweifel muss man halt klagen!


----------



## Floriho (4. April 2019)

Hi,

ich kenne ein Gewässer, in dem es ein Fenster zur Entnahme beim Karpfen gibt.
Küchenfenster sind in Bayern also möglich, wenn die Kreisverwaltungsbehörde mitspielt.

Hab das hier mal etwas editiert.


----------



## MarkusZ (4. April 2019)

@baunzer 

Wenn du möchtest, dass das so bleibt, solltest du dein Posting vielleicht wieder löschen.

Schlafende Hunde sollte man besser nicht wecken.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. April 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> @baunzer
> 
> Wenn du möchtest, dass das so bleibt, solltest du dein Posting vielleicht wieder löschen.
> 
> Schlafende Hunde sollte man besser nicht wecken.



Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. Ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass diese Abweichung offiziell genehmigt ist. Zudem sie ja auch mit den "Mutterkarpfen" keinen Sinn macht, da es ja nur ganz wenige Gewässer gibt, in welchen sich der Karpfen fortpflanzt. Das wurde halt mal so reingeschrieben und steht seitdem drin und ist bis jetzt nicht bemerkt worden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. April 2019)

baunzer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kenne ein Gewässer, in dem es ein Fenster zur Entnahme beim Karpfen gibt.
> Küchenfenster sind in Bayern also möglich, wenn die Kreisverwaltungsbehörde mitspielt.



So was hatten wir auch. Bis eines der Vereinsmitglieder einen Brief an die Behörden geschrieben hat. Die Gegner sitzen manchmal in den eigenen Reihen ...


----------



## fishhawk (4. April 2019)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So was hatten wir auch. Bis eines der Vereinsmitglieder einen Brief an die Behörden geschrieben hat. Die Gegner sitzen manchmal in den eigenen Reihen ...



Dann kommen zu den schlafenden Hunden auch noch Maulwürfe dazu. Für gibt es zwar Fallen, aber da ist der Schaden meist schon angerichtet.

Je weniger von einer Sache wissen, desto geringer die Gefahr dass sich jemand dran stößt.


----------



## Papamopps (5. April 2019)

https://www.blinker.de/magazine/ang...9MkcVzqGFTKQzm8EFApGOfRhb9lYrB5e5zh4P87l3oQIc

Titelstory


----------



## Nemo (5. April 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> https://www.blinker.de/magazine/ang...9MkcVzqGFTKQzm8EFApGOfRhb9lYrB5e5zh4P87l3oQIc
> 
> Titelstory



Na sieh einer an. Scheint ja doch gar nicht soooo unmöglich zu sein umzusetzen


----------



## fishhawk (5. April 2019)

Hallo,

Hut ab vor solch innovativen Fischereibehörden.  

Sollte man vielleicht mal einige bayerische Fischereifachberater zur Fortbildung nach Norden schicken.


----------



## Grünknochen (5. April 2019)

Danke!
Übrigens sind die hieran Beteiligten allesamt begeisterte Angler...


----------



## Wingsuiter (5. April 2019)

Ich halte ja von Entnahmefenster nichts. Das Problem wird wie immer in Dt. Sein, dass die Gewässer nicht individuell betrachtet werden. Wenn ich bei mir am Gewässer bei 20 Angeltagen mal 3 Bisse habe und 2 Hechte bis ans Ufer kommen, dann will ich auch mal einen Entnehmen können auch wenn sie Ü80 sind und nicht wieder Zurücksetzen müssen wegen Entnahmefenster. Und dass ich nur 3 Bisse habe liegt nicht daran, dass ich schlecht Angel ;-) Ich denke auch nicht dass da am Ende für jedes Gewässer ein eigenes Fenster festgelegt wird.
Außerdem sollte wohl jeder Angler selber in der Lage sein können selbst zu Entscheiden was er mitnimmt und was nicht, solange Mindestmaß vorhanden. 
Um die schwarzen Schafe auszusondern, die dann im Jahr zB 20 Ü100 Hechte mitnehmen könnte man eher eine Maximal Anzahl festlegen die entnommen werden darf.

Für mich ist das Entnahmefenster eher ein Teilverbot vom Angeln, dass den Anfang zum Komplettverbot macht.

Und im oben verlinkten Artikel über das Entnahmefenster kann ich zB nicht verstehen, warum Hecht das gleiche Maß hat wie Zander. Ist für mich nicht so sinnvoll, wobei ich den Bestand dort im Gewässer nicht kenne, daher mag es seine Gründe haben.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (5. April 2019)

Wenn du bei 20 Angeltagen nur 3 Bisse hast, ist der Hechtbestand so gering, dass er dringend eine Schonung und keine Entnahme von dir braucht. 
Daher pro Entnahmefenster. Außerdem ist damit nicht das Angeln und Hechtefangen verboten, sondern nur die Entnahme innerhalb bestimmter Grenzen. 
Warum das der Anfang zum Komplettverbot sein sollte, liegt außerhalb meines beschränkten Horizonts. Damit wäre jedes Mindestmaß ebenfalls der Anfang vom Ende.

Du sagst ja selbst, dass es nicht an dir als schlechten Angler liegt.


----------



## Wingsuiter (5. April 2019)

Da liegst du leider total falsch, das Gewässer hat einen sehr guten Fischbestand, da bedarf ist absolut gar nicht dringend einer Schonung. Die Fische stehen nur einfach meist außerhalb der Reichweite eines Uferanglers, der noch zumeist mit öffentlichen unterwegs ist und dementsprechend Strecke machen nicht so extrem drin ist. Noch dazu sind es eben viele Kapitale im Gewässer, daher hieße ein ü75 Entnahmeverbot für mich gar keine Entnahme mehr. 
Als Bootsangler fängst du da definitiv mehr, liegt aber für mich nicht im Bereich des Machbaren.

Aber genau deine Aussage ist es, welche ich damit meine, dass jedes Gewässer einer eigenen Beurteilung bedarf unter Berücksichtung der gegebenen Umstände, aber die wird es wohl nicht geben. Ein ü75 Verbot in HH mag Sinn machen aber im Gewässer 4km daneben evtl halt nicht.

Für mich sollte eine angepasste Alterspyramide das Optimum sein, da brauch ich nicht jeden Biss den ü100 Hecht oder ü50 Barsch. 
Ich höre leider Pro Entnahmeverbot meist nur von Guides oder Anglern die in der Öffentlichkeit stehen und auf „Großfänge“ angewiesen sind alleine aus beruflichen Gründen. Ein YouTube Video ohne Meterhecht oder ein Guiding nur mit Schniepeln macht halt nicht so viel her. 

Und biologisch gesehen sind die Laichqualitäten eines Meters sicherlich besser wie die eines 60ers, ob das bei einer 130 Oma noch so ist bezweifle ich doch stark. Der Hecht mag hier nur mal als Beispiel herhalten.

Zu der Aussage, dass ich es für den Anfang des Endes halte, das sehe ich so, da wir in Dt. Neunmal in einem Land voller Naturfremder Umweltfanatiker leben. Viele glauben ja mittlerweile ja schon, dass das Fleisch im Kühlregal in der Fabrik gepresst wird. Da wirst du einem Umweltaktivisten noch vermitteln können warum es ein Mindestmaß gibt, da wird er mit sehr viel Glück noch Einsicht haben, aber warum du große Fische schonst wirst du denjenigen nicht mehr glaubhaft vermitteln können. Und in Dt. Ist Nahrungsbeschaffung und Hege nunmal die einzige Legitimierung zum Angeln und Catch&Release hat weder mit Hege noch mit Nahrungsbeschaffung etwas zu tun.

Ist jetzt alles etwas ungeordneter Gedankengang, man mag es mir nachsehen.


----------



## JottU (5. April 2019)

Sein persönliches Entnahmefenster kann ja jeder machen wie er will, mir egal. 
Das hier aber schon wieder nach neuen Vorschriften, Reglementierungen geschrien wird, da fass ich mir an Kopp. Armes Deutschland, alles muss von oben geregelt und festgeschrieben werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. April 2019)

Ein gesunder Fischbestand, der keine kleinen Hechte kennt, und v.a. keine kleinen Hechte in Wurfweite, ist ja mal was ganz neues.

Wenn diese Regeln zu besseren Fischbeständen führen, fände ich es gut, wenn es geregelt wird. Trotz aller Regeln wird es genug Schlaumeier geben, die sich darüber hinwegsetzen.


----------



## Wingsuiter (5. April 2019)

@Testudo natürlich gibt es auch ne Menge kleiner Hechte, die Wahrscheinlichkeit Große zu fangen ist aber halt sehr groß.
Wenn du in einem Stausee mit Badewannen Charakter und Steinschüttungen anstatt Krautfeldern am Rand angelst stehen die Fische nunmal im Freiwasser und oft außer Wurfweite.

Und was JottU sagt ist auch genau mein Gedanke. Sich selbst Vorschriften und Reglementierungen schaffen ist einfach dumm. Wer einen Fisch nicht Entnehmen möchte kann ihn ja aus Versehen aus den Händen rutschen lassen. Das gibt auch jetzt schon keine Probleme mit jetziger Gesetzeslage.

Ich fordere als Dieselfahrer doch auch kein Fahrverbot in Großstädten


----------



## Nemo (6. April 2019)

Wingsuiter schrieb:


> @Testudo natürlich gibt es auch ne Menge kleiner Hechte, die Wahrscheinlichkeit Große zu fangen ist aber halt sehr groß.
> Wenn du in einem Stausee mit Badewannen Charakter und Steinschüttungen anstatt Krautfeldern am Rand angelst stehen die Fische nunmal im Freiwasser und oft außer Wurfweite.
> 
> Und was JottU sagt ist auch genau mein Gedanke. Sich selbst Vorschriften und Reglementierungen schaffen ist einfach dumm. Wer einen Fisch nicht Entnehmen möchte kann ihn ja aus Versehen aus den Händen rutschen lassen. Das gibt auch jetzt schon keine Probleme mit jetziger Gesetzeslage.
> ...



Nein, aber wenn ständig irgend welche Dieselfahrer wegen Umweltverschmutzung angezeigt werden, würdest du doch auch fordern, dass endlich mal klargestellt werden soll, mit welchen Motoren man denn nun in welche Stadt fahren darf, anstatt das immer der Willkür und dem Einzelfall zu überlassen. Man muss ja schon fast vorsichtig sein, wie man sich überhaupt öffentlich äußert (Forum).

Darüber hinaus geht es aber eigentlich darum, was für den Fischbestand am besten ist. Und wenn durch das Entnahmefenster der Bestand sich am besten entwickelt, wird man mittelfristig auch mehr Fische im Entnahmefenster fangen.

Aber natürlich muss es auch zum Gewässer passen. Bei unserem Gewässer würde ich 75 cm für Hecht auch als zu niedrig ansehen. Richtung 90 würde eher passen. Egal was man macht, man muss es ordentlich machen.

Ich persönlich würde mir auch mehr Freiheit wünschen und bin für mehr Selbstverantwortung, aber ich befürchte, das funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Wingsuiter (6. April 2019)

Aber warum werden denn die Angler angezeigt? Weil viele es für nötig halten minutenlange Fotosessions mit den Fischen zu veranstalten. Und wenn man seine Fangbilder dann noch meint auf Social Media verbreiten zu müssen ist man es doch selber schuld. Da Bedarf es keiner Klarstellung sondern einfach gesundem Menschenverstand.
Wenn ich nen Meter fange und ihn während ich ihn im Kiemengriff hab vom Haken befreie und dann direkt wieder zurücksetze oder sogar im Wasser belasse, dann brauch ich mir über Anzeigen keine Gedanken zu machen.

Und glaubst du ernsthaft mit Entnahmefenster wären Anzeigen Geschichte oder eine sichere Rechtslage geschaffen? 
Ich denke nicht. Es geht dann einfach nur weiter. Sobald das Fenster alles ü75 an Hecht(wie immer Beispiel) zum Zurücksetzen verpflichtet wirst du angezeigt sobald du einen Köder ü15cm benutzt, da er ja explizit auf Großfisch abzielt. Und kein Hecht u75 darauf beißt. Dass es anders ist weiß ich selber, hab auch schon nen 60er auf 15cm gefangen.
Das Problem ist doch, das es denen die uns Angler anzeigen nicht darum geht ob die Anzeige berechtigt ist oder nicht. Sondern es geht darum Angeln an sich zu verbieten.
Auch jetzt laufen doch 95% der Anzeigen ins Leere und es wird noch nicht einmal Anklage erhoben.
Wer sich halt mit einem 3m Waller breit ablichten lässt und das dann noch verbreitet ist halt selber Schuld.
Wir leben halt nicht in einer Gesellschaft wie in den Niederlanden


----------



## Wingsuiter (6. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir auch mehr Freiheit wünschen, aber ich befürchte, das funktioniert nicht.



Und du wünschst dir zum Einen mehr Freiheit und zum Anderen eine weitere Einschränkung. Das muss man erst einmal verstehen.
Im Moment hast du die Freiheit zu entscheiden ob du einen FIsch über Mindestmaß mitnimmst oder nicht. Mit Entnahmefenster ist diese Freiheit passé


----------



## Nemo (6. April 2019)

Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Und du wünschst dir zum Einen mehr Freiheit und zum Anderen eine weitere Einschränkung. Das muss man erst einmal verstehen.
> Im Moment hast du die Freiheit zu entscheiden ob du einen FIsch über Mindestmaß mitnimmst oder nicht. Mit Entnahmefenster ist diese Freiheit passé



Ja, das beschreibt eigentlich genau das Problem, das wir aktuell haben. Wie groß ist denn die bestehende "Freiheit", einen Meterhecht zurücksetzen zu können, wenn man noch nicht mal darüber reden darf? Reicht doch schon, wenn einer meint, dass sich aus der unklaren Rechtslage ein Abknüppelgebot ableiten ließe, und dann auch noch auf einen wirren Staatsanwalt trifft, der das auch noch verfolgt.

Das ist keine Freiheit für mich, wenn ich erst vor Gericht beweisen müsste, dass ich wie immer mit grundsätzlicher Entnahmeabsicht geangelt habe, aber in diesem Fall aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen zurückgesetzt hätte. Ist doch krank.


----------



## Wingsuiter (6. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Das ist keine Freiheit für mich, wenn ich erst vor Gericht beweisen müsste, dass ich wie immer mit grundsätzlicher Entnahmeabsicht geangelt habe, aber in diesem Fall aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen zurückgesetzt hätte. Ist doch krank.



Aber du musst ja vor Gericht nichts beweisen, da es niemals zu einer Anklage kommt solange du dich im Rahmen des Tierschutzgesetzes bewegst. Wenn du einfach einen Fisch fängst und diesen ohne stundenlanges gepose released wird kein Staatsanwalt Anklage erheben. Wenn man natürlich den Fisch landet, auf ne Plane bettet, sich daneben legt und das dann gemacht Foto auf FB hochlädt, dann hat die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht nur Beweise, sondern du dich auch nicht Gesetzeskonform verhalten, da du keinem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Leid zufügen darfst. Eine Fotosession dieser Art ist halt unnötiges Leid. Daher gibt es von mir keine Bilder im www.
Aufgrund einer bloßen Aussage eines Peta Mitgliedes oder sonstwem wird kein Verfahren eröffnet.
Wer Fangfotos von lebenden Fischen öffentlich zeigen will soll doch bitte offiziell in „Holland angeln“


----------



## Nemo (6. April 2019)

Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Aber du musst ja vor Gericht nichts beweisen, da es niemals zu einer Anklage kommt solange du dich im Rahmen des Tierschutzgesetzes bewegst. Wenn du einfach einen Fisch fängst und diesen ohne stundenlanges gepose released wird kein Staatsanwalt Anklage erheben. Wenn man natürlich den Fisch landet, auf ne Plane bettet, sich daneben legt und das dann gemacht Foto auf FB hochlädt, dann hat die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht nur Beweise, sondern du dich auch nicht Gesetzeskonform verhalten, da du keinem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Leid zufügen darfst. Eine Fotosession dieser Art ist halt unnötiges Leid. Daher gibt es von mir keine Bilder im www.
> Aufgrund einer bloßen Aussage eines Peta Mitgliedes oder sonstwem wird kein Verfahren eröffnet.
> Wer Fangfotos von lebenden Fischen öffentlich zeigen will soll doch bitte offiziell in „Holland angeln“


Da gebe ich dir grundsätzlich recht, nur habe ich in den Begründungen zu bisherigen Urteile gelesen, dass es da nicht um "stundenlange" Fotosessions ging, sondern dass da teilweise um Sekunden gefeilscht wurde, wenn die als "unnötig" betrachtet wurden.

Insofern wäre auch hier eine Klarstellung hilfreich, was bei der pflichtgemäßen Dokumentation der Fänge zulässig ist und was nicht.


----------



## Wingsuiter (6. April 2019)

Was ist denn für dich eine „Pflichtgemäße“ Dokumentation? 
Wenn es nach dem Gesetz geht hast du den Fisch entweder zu entnehmen und sofort waidgerecht zu töten oder ihn sofort unverzüglich schonend zurückzuführen. Da ist keine „Dokumentation“ vorgesehen.
Da ist rechtlich alles einwandfrei geregelte da brauch es keine Klarstellung. Ein Foto bedeutet für den Fisch immer dass er länger an der Luft ist wie unbedingt nötig egal ob 2 Sekunden oder 2 Minuten und beides ist sogesehen unnötig zugefügtes Leid.
Setzt du den Fisch direkt wieder zurück ohne Dokumentation dann hast du das Problem nicht.

Eine „Dokumentation“ sprich Foto inkl. Vermessen etc. ist nur dann erlaubt wenn du bsp. einen markierten Lachs oder Nase oder was so im wissenschaftlichen Auftrag unterwegs ist fängst. Da ist die Dokumentation aber auch rechtlich gestattet bzw. sogar erwünscht, dient schließlich insofern auch der Hege den markierten Fang zu dokumentieren.


----------



## fishhawk (6. April 2019)

hallo,



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Ich halte ja von Entnahmefenster nichts



Ich schon, allerdings nicht unbedingt flächendeckend.

Es sollte m.E., wenn es  dem jeweiligen Gewässer und den dort lebenden Fischarten angepasst wird, aber  als gute fachliche Praxis anerkannt werden und den Bewirtschaftern gestattet werden.

Vielleicht braucht es dazu halt noch ein paar Fortbildungen und  modern ausgebildeten Nachwuchs in den Behörden.

Das Beispiel Hamburg macht da jedenfalls etwas Hoffnung.


----------



## Nemo (6. April 2019)

Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Was ist denn für dich eine „Pflichtgemäße“ Dokumentation?
> Wenn es nach dem Gesetz geht hast du den Fisch entweder zu entnehmen und sofort waidgerecht zu töten oder ihn sofort unverzüglich schonend zurückzuführen. Da ist keine „Dokumentation“ vorgesehen.
> Da ist rechtlich alles einwandfrei geregelte da brauch es keine Klarstellung. Ein Foto bedeutet für den Fisch immer dass er länger an der Luft ist wie unbedingt nötig egal ob 2 Sekunden oder 2 Minuten und beides ist sogesehen unnötig zugefügtes Leid.
> Setzt du den Fisch direkt wieder zurück ohne Dokumentation dann hast du das Problem nicht.
> ...



Du tötest also zuerst und misst dann nach, ob der Fisch maßig war? Interessant.
Was dokumentiert werden muss ist unterschiedlich. Häufig nur Maße, teilweise aber auch Gewicht.

Foto vor dem Zurücksetzen meinte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, kann aber hilfreich sein. Abhakmatte mit integriertem Maßband, kurz abknipsen und später aufschreiben könnte da durchaus ok sein. Ich hab zwar bisher nur meine großen Fänge NACH dem Abschlagen fotografiert, würde aber ansonsten kein großes Problem daraus machen.


----------



## Wingsuiter (6. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Du tötest also zuerst und misst dann nach, ob der Fisch maßig war? Interessant.
> Was dokumentiert werden muss ist unterschiedlich. Häufig nur Maße, teilweise aber auch Gewicht.
> 
> Foto vor dem Zurücksetzen meinte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, kann aber hilfreich sein. Abhakmatte mit integriertem Maßband, kurz abknipsen und später aufschreiben könnte da durchaus ok sein. Ich hab zwar bisher nur meine großen Fänge NACH dem Abschlagen fotografiert, würde aber ansonsten kein großes Problem daraus machen.



Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Natürlich messe ich erst und töte dann. Man kann auch das Lesen was man gerne möchte. Das ist aber gesetzlich ja auch erlaubt den Fisch zu vermessen, allein schon durch die Vorgabe eines Mindestmaßes.
Anscheinend willst du es ja nicht verstehen.
Alles was nicht dem ordnungsgemäßen Fischfang dient ist verboten!
Dazu zählt auch ein kurzes Abknipsen auf der Abhakmatte. 
Ich weiß auch nicht wo das Problem ist das knipsen sein zu lassen, wer unbedingt ne Aufnahme braucht soll sich halt ne GoPro auf den Kopf setzen und immer mitlaufen lassen.
Es ist ganz klar gesetzlich geregelt, du angelst, fängst einen Fisch, sprich drillst ihn und landest ihn. Dann hast du ihn unverzüglich zu vermessen ob er das Mindestmaß hat und dann musst du ihn entsprechen fachgerecht töten oder zurücksetzen.
Wenn du dich an diese Vorgehensweise hälst wirst du nie im Leben Ärger bekommen.
Wenn du meinst du müsstest ein Foto vom Bild machen muss dir klar sein, dass du in diesem Moment gegen das Gesetz verstößt, mal abgesehen von oben beschriebener Ausnahme.
Und wenn es ein Entnahmefenster gibt wirst du auch kein Foto machen dürfen, da wird es noch umso tragischer sein, wenn der „große“ für den Laichbestand sehr bedeutend geschützte Fisch länger wie nötig an der Luft ist.
Wie man es letztendlich in der Praxis handhabt ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, aber bei uns dient der Fischfang vorrangig dem Nahrungserwerb, da gibt es auch KEIN kurzes Knipsen und Aufschreiben brauchst du im Normalfall auch nichts. Entweder der Fisch ist mäßig und du nimmst ihn mit oder eben nicht und lässt ihn frei. Größe aufschreiben ist für dich Privat vielleicht interessant aber rechtlich nicht vorgesehen im Normalfall und die cm Angabe wird man sich wohl auch behalten können bis der Fisch versorgt ist, egal in welchem Sinne.
Und wo Gewicht dokumentiert werden muss ist mir fraglich, habe ich noch in keinem Fischereierlaubnisvertrag gelesen, kannst du mir ein Beispiel nennen?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. April 2019)

Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Auch jetzt laufen doch 95% der Anzeigen ins Leere und es wird noch nicht einmal Anklage erhoben.
> Wer sich halt mit einem 3m Waller breit ablichten lässt und das dann noch verbreitet ist halt selber Schuld.
> Wir leben halt nicht in einer Gesellschaft wie in den Niederlanden



Ja, wenn man sich einen Anwalt nimmt und der sich dann einschaltet. Bei einer Einstellung des Verfahrens hat der Mandant dann aber auch in der Regel zwischen 600-700  € an der Backe. Daher besteht für Angler durchaus ein berechtigter Wunsch nach einer klaren Rechtslage. 

Ein pauschales Entnahmefenster halte ich auch nicht für sinnvoll.


----------



## Wingsuiter (6. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man sich einen Anwalt nimmt und der sich dann einschaltet. Bei einer Einstellung des Verfahrens hat der Mandant dann aber auch in der Regel zwischen 600-700  € an der Backe. Daher besteht für Angler durchaus ein berechtigter Wunsch nach einer klaren Rechtslage.



Da Lob ich mir eine Rechtsschutzvs die das abdeckt, lohnt sich durchaus auch schonmal in anderen Bereichen des Lebens. ;-)

Wo gibt es denn keine klare Rechtslage? Für mich ist die jetzige Rechtsituation ziemlich klar, siehe oben.


----------



## fishhawk (6. April 2019)

Hallo,



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Und wo Gewicht dokumentiert werden muss ist mir fraglich, habe ich noch in keinem Fischereierlaubnisvertrag gelesen, kannst du mir ein Beispiel nennen?



So unterschiedlich sind die Wahrnehmungen. Bei uns in der Gegend hab ich noch keinen Erlaubnisschein/Fangmeldung gesehen, wo nicht sofort die Fischart und das Gewicht + meist noch die Länge eingetragen werden muss.

Für den Bewirtschafter ist die entnommene Stückzahl und das Fanggewicht ne  entscheidende Information  für die Fischhege.

Kann natürlich anderswo ganz anders gehandhabt werden.


----------



## Nemo (6. April 2019)

Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Natürlich messe ich erst und töte dann. Man kann auch das Lesen was man gerne möchte. Das ist aber gesetzlich ja auch erlaubt den Fisch zu vermessen, allein schon durch die Vorgabe eines Mindestmaßes.
> Anscheinend willst du es ja nicht verstehen.
> Alles was nicht dem ordnungsgemäßen Fischfang dient ist verboten!
> Dazu zählt auch ein kurzes Abknipsen auf der Abhakmatte.
> ...


Ich weiß, was ich geschrieben habe. Mit Sicherheit war das nicht, dass ich meine, immer Fotos machen zu müssen.
Die Anforderungen, was alles dokumentiert werden muss, sind unterschiedlich,  manch einer hat hier sogar berichtet, eine Waage mitführen zu müssen. Ob das nur bei Entnahme galt, keine Ahnung.

Welche Handlungsschritte nun beim Messen, evtl. Zurücksetzen oder Abschlagen und dokumentieren nun erlaubt sind und der guten fachlichen anglerischen Praxis (die immer noch nicht eindeutig definiert ist) entsprechen, lasse ich mir gerne von entsprechender Stelle vorgeben (darum ging es mir hier auch ), aber bestimmt nicht von dir.


----------



## Wingsuiter (6. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Welche Handlungsschritte nun beim Messen, evtl. Zurücksetzen oder Abschlagen und dokumentieren nun erlaubt sind und der guten fachlichen anglerischen Praxis (die immer noch nicht eindeutig definiert ist) entsprechen, lasse ich mir gerne von entsprechender Stelle vorgeben (darum ging es mir hier auch ), aber bestimmt nicht von dir.



Wenn es dir darum geht, hilft dir ein Entnahmefenster allerdings auch nicht, damit wird nur das Zurücksetzen eines „zu großen“ Fisches vorgeschrieben. Sehr wahrscheinlich wird noch nichtmal geschrieben werden auf welche Art das zu geschehen hat, außer unverzüglich mit größt möglicher Sorgfalt etc.
Daher wird das dein Problem nicht lösen, die gute fachliche anglerische Praxis wird durch Entnahmefenster nicht genauer definiert werden. Es wird auch nicht genauer definiert werden wie nun gemessen abgeschlagen etc werden muss. Genauer wie jetzt wird es nicht werden.



fishhawk schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Wahrnehmungen. Bei uns in der Gegend hab ich noch keinen Erlaubnisschein/Fangmeldung gesehen, wo nicht sofort die Fischart und das Gewicht + meist noch die Länge eingetragen werden muss.
> 
> Für den Bewirtschafter ist die entnommene Stückzahl und das Fanggewicht ne  entscheidende Information  für die Fischhege.
> 
> Kann natürlich anderswo ganz anders gehandhabt werden.



Hast du zufällig so nen Schein zur Hand und kannst ihn reinstellen? (Geht mir nicht darum dass ich dir nicht glaube, nur was genau gefordert wird)
Ich bin mir sicher dabei geht es darum den getöteten und Entnommenen!! Fisch zu wiegen und dies zu dokumentieren.
Das steht ja auch in keinem Konflikt zum Gesetz. Und das „sofortige“ Eintragen bezieht sich ja darauf, das du nicht noch erst zum Auto läufst und 5 Fische wegbringst sondern direkt deinen Fang einträgst damit die Höchstmenge nachvollziehbar ist.


----------



## knutwuchtig (6. April 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist zwar schon ein knappes Jahr alt, aber so lesenswert, dass ich ihn hier nochmal teile. Die Erkenntnis, dass die dicken, alten Mamas besonders wichtig für die Fortpflanzung sind, ist für viele von uns sicherlich nicht neu. Spannend finde ich, dass das Thema in einer Tageszeitung aufgegriffen und ziemlich umfassend dargestellt wird (beim C+R schießen sie mal wieder knapp an der WAhrheit vorbei). Lesenswert!
> 
> https://www.tagesspiegel.de/wissen/...st-die-grossen-fische-schwimmen/22092356.html



vielleicht solltet ihr einfach mal aufhören mit dicken mamas zu posen. ?
nebenbei fixt ihr auch noch die member an mit einer  "bigger is better challenge"  an
vulgo: schlag den superangler .
peppt eure berichte schon mantramäßig so wie alle print zines und werbetreibende   mit gardemaß fischen auf .
da passt was nicht zusammen !
 wenn ihr meint , das man großfische schonen sollte , dann ändert eure berichterstattung und schafft nicht laufend begehrlichkeiten.
einen alten sack wird das nicht beeindrucken, aber so langsam sollte man dazu übergehen dem nachwuchs beizubringen, das verantwortungsvoller umgang mit dem fisch besser ist und nachhaltiger, als die 5 min fame im i net  und ein releaster fisch ,der kurze zeit später mit dem bauch oben treibt


----------



## knutwuchtig (6. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, dass in der Forellenzucht die Fische mit 8 Jahren spätestens einfach verkauft werden, weil mit weiter zunehmenden Alter das Risiko besteht, dass sie dahinscheiden und keine Einnahmen mehr bringen würden?


 nein sicherlich nicht . ich denke , es geht um die verwertbarkeit und höhere betriebskosten . einen fisch ewig zu hältern macht betriebswirtschaflich keinen sinn. die dicken brummer werden allenfalls als gladiatoren in put and take tüpeln nachgefragt


----------



## knutwuchtig (6. April 2019)

Wollebre schrieb:


> _Widerspricht zwar der alten Schule, aber wenn man danach ginge, würden auch z.B. __Karpfen__ im Winter in eine Art Starre verfallen und keine Nahrung aufnehmen. Da haben mittlerweile viele Angler den Gegenbeweis angetreten.
> _
> Wenn aus Gegenbeweis die grauen Zellen angestrengt werden würden, käme schnell dahinter woran das liegt.
> Karpfen kommen aus dem warmen asiatischen Raum und haben in Jahrtausenden über die Generationen nie kaltes Wasser kennen gelernt. Dann nach Europa eingeschleppt kennen die keine Winterstarre etc. weil es in den Genen nicht "programmiert" ist. Die genetische "Umprogrammierung" auf hiesige Temperaturverhältnisse geschiet nich in ein paar Jahrzehnte.
> ...


wenn sich karpfen nicht selbständig vermehren könnten, dann wären sie seit dem  mittelalter schon ausgestorben. ich hab letztens noch ein paar mini karpfen auf der senke gehabt !


ich würde mal gerne wissen , wieviel tonnen boilis und pellets  so über den ladentisch gehen  und dann mal einen fachmann nachrechnen lassen in wie weit die gewässer schaden nehmen ,durch diese teure form der  eutrophierung


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. April 2019)

Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Was ist denn für dich eine „Pflichtgemäße“ Dokumentation?
> Wenn es nach dem Gesetz geht hast du den Fisch entweder zu entnehmen und sofort waidgerecht zu töten oder ihn sofort unverzüglich schonend zurückzuführen. Da ist keine „Dokumentation“ vorgesehen.
> Da ist rechtlich alles einwandfrei geregelte da brauch es keine Klarstellung. Ein Foto bedeutet für den Fisch immer dass er länger an der Luft ist wie unbedingt nötig egal ob 2 Sekunden oder 2 Minuten und beides ist sogesehen unnötig zugefügtes Leid.



Ganz so klar ist es eben nicht: Zunächst unterstelle ich mal bei der geltenden rechtlichen Regelung, dass der Fang nicht verwertbar ist oder äußerhalb des Fensters liegt. Damit ist das zurücksetzen an sich ok. Jetzt zum Foto und der damit einhergehenden Verzögerung des Zurücksetzens.

Filmt oder fotografiert mich ein Kumpel beim Abhaken und Zurücksetzen tritt keine Verzögerung ein, also auch ok.

Bei eine Verzögerung und sei es nur eine Sekunde kommen jetzt drei unbestimmte Rechtsbegriffe ins Spiel, nämlich erhebliche, länger anhaltendes Leid. Unterstellt, die Zeit aus dem Wasser beeinträchtigt den Fisch, dann stellt sich nun die Frage, ab wie vielen Sekunden/ Minuten nach dem Abhaken beginnt nun 

- Leid?
- erhebliches Leid?
- erhebliches länger anhaltendes Leid?

Diese Frage, wird der Richter immer durch einen Gutachter beantworten lassen und das nicht etwa, weil die Rechts und Sachlage besonders eindeutig ist. Wer hier auf der sicheren Seite sein will, setzt ohne Verzögerung zurück und verzichtet im Zweifel auf Fotos. Alle anderen liefern sich der Bewertung eines Gutachters aus. Wer das Risiko liebt, lässt den ganzen Vorgang filmen und läßt das Material dann ungeschnitten als hervoragendes Beweismittel auf seiner Festplatte und läd die geschnittene Version auf Youtube hoch. Die nächste Hausdurchsuchung kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. April 2019)

Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Da Lob ich mir eine Rechtsschutzvs die das abdeckt, lohnt sich durchaus auch schonmal in anderen Bereichen des Lebens. ;-)



Irrglaube. Die Rechtsschutzversicherung kommt in den allermeisten dieser Fälle nicht auf. Der 0815 Rechtsschutzversicherungsvertrag versichert keine Vorsatzdelikte. § 17 TSK ist aber ein Vorsatzdelikt. Teurere Rechtsschutzversicherungen übernehmen den Versicherungschutz bei Vorsatzdelikten für den Fall, dass dem Versicherungsnehmer die Tat nicht nachgewiesen wird. Das wäre dann bei einem Freispruch oder einer Einstellung nach § 170 II StPO. Die allermeisten Verfahren enden jedoch mit einer Einstellung nach § 153 StPO oder § 153a StPO. Das ist die Einstellung wegen geringer Schuld, mal mit, mal ohne Geldauflage. Wenn die Schuld auch gering ist. Es bleibt Schuld und damit ein Vorsatzdelikt. Also war es das dann mit dem Versicherungsschutz.

Eine Rechtschutzversicherung halte ich persönlich für eine sehr sinnvolle Versicherung, damit hier keine Missverständnisse aufkommen. Nur hilft sie Angler beim § 17 TSG eben nichts.


----------



## fishhawk (6. April 2019)

Hallo,



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher dabei geht es darum den getöteten und Entnommenen!! Fisch zu wiegen und dies zu dokumentieren.



Ja so ist es, dass ihr übers Dokumentieren von zurückgesetzten Fischen diskutiert, hab ich wohl übersehen. Ist bei uns hier natürlich nicht vorgesehen.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nur hilft sie Angler beim § 17 TSG eben nichts.



Na ja, gab auch genug Anzeigen, die  nach § 170 II StPO eingestellt wurden, z.B. bei Schnupperangeln, Königsfischen, "Tatort" im Ausland, etc. .
dann müsste die Versicherung doch zahlen, oder.

Den Tierrechtlern geht es doch weniger um ne Verurteilung, sondern um schlechte Presse für die Angler.


----------



## Nemo (6. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> nein sicherlich nicht . ich denke , es geht um die verwertbarkeit und höhere betriebskosten . einen fisch ewig zu hältern macht betriebswirtschaflich keinen sinn. die dicken brummer werden allenfalls als gladiatoren in put and take tüpeln nachgefragt


Ja so in dem Sinne meinte ich das. Hast du besser ausgedrückt


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Na ja, gab auch genug Anzeigen, die  nach § 170 II StPO eingestellt wurden, z.B. bei Schnupperangeln, Königsfischen, "Tatort" im Ausland, etc. dann müsste die Versicherung doch zahlen, oder.



Nur wenn du über eine Versicherung verfügst, die diese erweiternde Klausel enthält. Eine "normale" Rechtschutzversicherung deckt Vorsatzdelikte generell nicht ab, auch nicht, wenn sich deine Unschuld herausstellen sollte.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. April 2019)

Ein Fenster für Karpfen ist m.E. sinnfrei. Aus Bewirtschaftungs- bzw. Verwertungssicht sind viele kleinere Karpfen besser, als weniger große. Ein Karpfen (egal, wie groß) wird in der Regel maximal 500g Gewicht pro Jahr zulegen. Damit legen 10 kg Karpfen, also 10 Karpfen je 1 kg bis zu 5 kg zu, während ein Karpfen mit dem Gewicht von 10 kg bestenfalls 500g Gewicht zulegt. In beiden Fällen scheißen aber 10 kg Karpfen in den Teich und belasten ihn damit.


----------



## knutwuchtig (6. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ein Fenster für Karpfen ist m.E. sinnfrei. .


 mal abgesehen von der sinnvollen verwertung . wer würde den so eine boilie gemästete schwabbelkugel überhaupt verwerten ? .

ich meine gerade bei der karpfenfallenstellerei , (denn selbsthakmethoden auslegen  wärend der angler  im verammelten zelt schläft,oder filmchen schaut , ist für mich kein richtiges angeln ) tun sich doch genau die abgründe auf , die dem gesetzgeber die möglichkeit gibt , den anglern knüppel zwischen die beine zu werfen .
wenn man kiloweise über einen längeren zeitraum industriell gefertigtes futter ins wasser verklappt ,kann man das auch nicht wirklich naturschutz nennen .
dazu landet noch jede menge kleinscheiß im wasser . sleeves , bleihaltiges putty, boiliestopper usw . in wie weit man bei einer tagelangen session  rücksicht auf brutvögel nimmt, liegt dann beim einzelnen und sein veranwortungsbewusstsein wie sonst auch .

ich hege da aber leise zweifel ! leider kann man auch  anschließend beobachten, das kein dixi klo in der nähe war

natürlich gehe ich hier von meinen persönlichen erfahrungen am wasser aus . wo anders wird es sicher wesentlich besser laufen 

zumal unterm strich für die ganze aktion nur ein foto und ein eutrophiertes gewässer herausspringt .

verwertungsabsicht ? gaanz dünnes eis !

warum nicht mal karpfen richtig angeln ?


----------



## fishhawk (6. April 2019)

Hallo,



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ein Karpfen (egal, wie groß) wird in der Regel maximal 500g Gewicht pro Jahr zulegen.



Würde ich so pauschal nicht zustimmen.

Beim Entnahmefenster geht es aber eh nicht um optimale Masterfolge, sondern um die Sicherung einer möglichst guten, natürlichen Reproduktion.

Damit dürfte sich das bei Karpfen in den meisten Gewässern eh erledigt haben.

Ansonsten hängt es halt vom jeweiligen Gewässer und Fischbestand ab, ob es sinnvoll eingesetzt werden kann oder nicht. 

Pauschalregelungen wie in Hamburg wird es wohl es zumindest in Flächenstaaten m.E.  eher nicht geben.

Ich fände es aber gut, wenn Bewirtschaftern  wenigsten die Option zugestanden würde.

Argumente wie: "Neumodisch debberts Zeigs, des hamma nu nie gmacht, do kennt ja jeda kumma" halte ich nicht für zielführend.


----------



## fishhawk (6. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> industriell gefertigtes futter



Wie das Futter gefertigt wurde ist ziemlich egal, entscheidend sind die Inhaltsstoffe. 

Wer ist jetzt als nächstes dran?  Angler die Blei verwenden, oder Gummifische, oder Nylonschnüre usw.

Wer glaubt, dass Angelgegner nen Unterschied zwischen guter und böser Angler machen, ist m.E. auf dem Holzweg.


----------



## Wingsuiter (6. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ganz so klar ist es eben nicht: Zunächst unterstelle ich mal bei der geltenden rechtlichen Regelung, dass der Fang nicht verwertbar ist oder äußerhalb des Fensters liegt. Damit ist das zurücksetzen an sich ok. Jetzt zum Foto und der damit einhergehenden Verzögerung des Zurücksetzens.
> 
> Filmt oder fotografiert mich ein Kumpel beim Abhaken und Zurücksetzen tritt keine Verzögerung ein, also auch ok.
> 
> ...



Aber genau das ist ja das was ich die ganze Zeit sage, verzichtet man auf selbstgemacht Poser Fangfotos hat man so gut wie nichts zu befürchten. Insofern ist die Rechtslage ja schon klar oder nicht? 
@Kolja Kreder wenn ich deinen veröffentlichten Beitrag mal verlinken darf https://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/i...rte-diskussion-ein-kommentar-von-kolja-kreder
Genau das versuche ich ZF die ganze Zeit klar zu machen das was diese Sache betrifft alles geregelt ist. Wer dann ein Foto macht und es irgendwie anderen Zugänglich macht muss halt mit Konsequenzen rechnen.
Und ZF ist ja der Meinung das ein Entnahmefenster dort hilfreich ist. Und das ist es auf den Bereich des Catch&Release inkl Fangfotos eben nicht. Durch das Fenster wird sich an der Brisanz des Fangfotos absolut nichts ändern da immer noch die Frage des Leids im Raum steht. 
 Ein Entnahmefenster nützt vorallem den Gruppen die ich schon genannt habe und natürlich der Carphunter Fraktion die sowieso ohne Entnahmeabsicht angeln. 



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Irrglaube. Die Rechtsschutzversicherung kommt in den allermeisten dieser Fälle nicht auf. Der 0815 Rechtsschutzversicherungsvertrag versichert keine Vorsatzdelikte. § 17 TSK ist aber ein Vorsatzdelikt. Teurere Rechtsschutzversicherungen übernehmen den Versicherungschutz bei Vorsatzdelikten für den Fall, dass dem Versicherungsnehmer die Tat nicht nachgewiesen wird. Das wäre dann bei einem Freispruch oder einer Einstellung nach § 170 II StPO. Die allermeisten Verfahren enden jedoch mit einer Einstellung nach § 153 StPO oder § 153a StPO. Das ist die Einstellung wegen geringer Schuld, mal mit, mal ohne Geldauflage. Wenn die Schuld auch gering ist. Es bleibt Schuld und damit ein Vorsatzdelikt. Also war es das dann mit dem Versicherungsschutz.
> 
> Eine Rechtschutzversicherung halte ich persönlich für eine sehr sinnvolle Versicherung, damit hier keine Missverständnisse aufkommen. Nur hilft sie Angler beim § 17 TSG eben nichts.



Da geb ich dir Recht war auch mit der RV eher als Spaß gemeint, was aber , wenn auch sehr Unwahrscheinlich, möglich wäre die Kosten Einzuklagen nach § 469 StPO. Auch wenn die Aussicht auf Erfolg wohl eher gering ist, aber bei der Anzahl an unberechtigten Anzeigen Seitens Peta Bspw. Nicht komplett auszuschließen.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wer ist jetzt als nächstes dran?  Angler die Blei verwenden, oder Gummifische, oder Nylonschnüre usw.
> 
> Wer glaubt, dass Angelgegner nen Unterschied zwischen guter und böser Angler machen, ist m.E. auf dem Holzweg.



Und genau deshalb bin ich auch gegen Entnahmefenster. Das den Angelgegnern oder auch der Öffentlichkeit vernünftig zu verkaufen ist gar nicht so einfach. Versuch mal jemandem zu erklären warum du in Hamburg einen ü75 Hecht nichtmehr entnehmen darfst in NRW aber doch und erst den ü80 nicht. 
Da werden nur weitere Verbote raus folge und die schwarzen Schafe werden trotzdem ihre Meter mit nach Hause nehmen.
LIeber die Freiheit die wir jetzt haben genießen und nicht nach weiter Einschränkungen brüllen


----------



## fishhawk (6. April 2019)

Hallo,



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> LIeber die Freiheit die wir jetzt haben genießen und nicht nach weiter Einschränkungen brüllen



Guter Witz.

Ich empfinde es nicht als Freiheit z.B. ne 65er Schleie oder ne 60er Nase und überhaupt jeden nicht irgendwie geschonten Fisch abschlagen zu müssen, weil das so in der AVFig steht.

Außerdem brüllt hier keiner nach weiteren Einschränkungen sondern es geht um Methoden nachhaltiger, dem Gewässer und Fischbestand angepasster Bewirtschaftung.



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Versuch mal jemandem zu erklären warum du in Hamburg einen ü75 Hecht nichtmehr entnehmen darfst in NRW aber doch und erst den ü80 nicht.



Versuch mal jemand zu erklären, warum auf der einen Rheinseite der Zander keine Schonzeit hat, aber auf der anderen sehr wohl.

Oder warum es für Eltern schulpflichtiger Kinder ne ziemliche Katastrophe ist, den Wohnsitz von Bremen nach Bayern verlagern zu müssen.

Oder warum Bayern jedes Jahr Milliarden an andere Bundesländer überweisen muss.

Föderalismus in Reinkultur.


----------



## fishhawk (6. April 2019)

Wingsuiter schrieb:


> die schwarzen Schafe werden trotzdem ihre Meter mit nach Hause nehmen.



Also Schonzeiten und Schonmaße allgemein abschaffen?


----------



## Wingsuiter (6. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Also Schonzeiten und Schonmaße allgemein abschaffen?


Natürlich nicht! Aber hättest du gelesen was ich am Anfang geschrieben hab wüsstest du das es mir darum geht, das ein individuell ans Gewässer angepasstes Entnahmefenster von Nöten wäre aber wohl nur sehr unwahrscheinlich umsetzbar ist!



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Guter Witz.
> 
> Ich empfinde es nicht als Freiheit z.B. ne 65er Schleie oder ne 60er Nase und überhaupt jeden nicht irgendwie geschonten Fisch abschlagen zu müssen, weil das so in der AVFig steht.
> ...



 Ja super warum machen wir nicht einfach komplett ein ganzheitliches Schonmaß. Sprich der FIsch ist komplett geschützt. Dann brauchst du die 65er Schleie oder 60er Nase nicht abschlagen.
Ende vom Lied wird aber sein dass du gar nicht mehr angeln darfst!

Und wie ihr nach weiteren Einschränkungen brüllt. Für mich stellt es eine dar, wenn ich nichtmehr selbst entscheiden kann welchen Fisch über dem Mindestmaß ich mitnehme und welchen nicht.
Les mal bitte Koljas Artikel da wirst du sehen, dass du die 65er Schleie oder die 60er Nase jetzt auch schon zurücksetzen darfst und nicht abschlagen musst. 
Spar dir nur einfach das Trophäenfoto dabei!
Es gibt nämlich nach Gesetz kein Abknüppelgebot!


----------



## Nemo (6. April 2019)

Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist ja das was ich die ganze Zeit sage, verzichtet man auf selbstgemacht Poser Fangfotos hat man so gut wie nichts zu befürchten.
> 
> LIeber die Freiheit die wir jetzt haben genießen und nicht nach weiter Einschränkungen





Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist ja das was ich die ganze Zeit sage, verzichtet man auf selbstgemacht Poser Fangfotos hat man so gut wie nichts zu befürchten. Insofern ist die Rechtslage ja schon klar oder nicht?
> @Kolja Kreder wenn ich deinen veröffentlichten Beitrag mal verlinken darf https://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/i...rte-diskussion-ein-kommentar-von-kolja-kreder
> Genau das versuche ich ZF die ganze Zeit klar zu machen das was diese Sache betrifft alles geregelt ist. Wer dann ein Foto macht und es irgendwie anderen Zugänglich macht muss halt mit Konsequenzen rechnen.
> Und ZF ist ja der Meinung das ein Entnahmefenster dort hilfreich ist. Und das ist es auf den Bereich des Catch&Release inkl Fangfotos eben nicht. Durch das Fenster wird sich an der Brisanz des Fangfotos absolut nichts ändern da immer noch die Frage des Leids im Raum steht.
> ...



Du hast überhaupt nicht verstanden, was ich meinte.

Natürlich ändert das Entnahmefenster nichts an der Frage, ob ein Foto ok ist ist oder nicht.
Hier kommen einige nicht eindeutig geklärte Rechtsfragen zusammen, ganz egal, was deine persönliche Meinung dazu ist.

Wenn du jetzt ernsthaft aus alldem die Schlussfolgerung gezogen hast, dass ich meine, dass gegenüber der bisherigen Regelung ein Entnahmefenster ein Foto rechtfertigen würde, dann ist dir nicht zu helfen.
Nimm Blutdrucksenker oder nimm dir einfach die Zeit zu Lesen und Nachzudenken bevor du antwortest.

Und fühl dich mal nicht zu sicher auf deinem hohen Ross. Die bisherigen Regelungen sind unklar genug, so dass dich ein Petrajünger bei jedem maßigen releasten Fisch anschwärzen könnte und du deinen grundsätzlichen Entnahmewillen dem Richter erklären kannst.
Auch wenn das vermutlich gut ausgehen wird, den Ärger und die Kosten hast du am Bein, siehe Beiträge von Kolja.


----------



## Wingsuiter (6. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Du hast überhaupt nicht verstanden, was ich meinte.
> 
> Natürlich ändert das Entnahmefenster nichts an der Frage, ob ein Foto ok ist ist oder nicht.
> Hier kommen einige nicht eindeutig geklärte Rechtsfragen zusammen, ganz egal, was deine persönliche Meinung dazu ist.
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht warum du hier persönlich wirst aber scheint ja anscheinend deine Art zu sein. Da habe ich auch keine Lust weiter mit dir zu diskutieren. Schade dass mal wieder kein Meinungsaustausch auf kameradschaftlicher Ebene möglich ist, haben wir schließlich alle das gleiche Hobby.
Ich weiß, dass du dich nicht nur auf ein Foto beziehst, damit habe ich mich nur auf deine „Dokumentation“ bezogen aber auch dir gebe ich nur mal den Tipp den Artikel von Kolja zu lesen.
Danach kannst du gerne schreiben was die deiner Meinung nach noch nicht eindeutig geklärten Rechtsfragen sind.

Und ersten sitze ich nicht auf einem hohen Ross, dass brauch ich mir von dir nicht sagen zu lassen und zweitens bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das ich mich im gesetzlichen Rahmen bewege und brauche mir definitiv keine Gedanken zu machen, jemals Ärger wegen eines releasten Fisches zu bekommen.
Du weißt weder wie ich angel noch wie ich mit dem gefangenen Fisch umgehe, da du mich nicht kennst, also unterrichte mich bitte wo du deine Expertise her nimmst?


----------



## torstenhtr (6. April 2019)

> Deswegen nochmals und im Sinne einer Vertiefung der Hinweis auf ''Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern: Ein Praxisleitfaden'' von Robert Arlinghaus et al., ua meiner Person, was den juristischen Part betrifft. Online verfügbar über das IGB Berlin als Heft 30/ 2017.
> https://www.igb-berlin.de/sites/def...wnload-files/IGB_Bericht_Heft_30_2017_web.pdf



Leider gibt sich kaum ein "Angler" mehr Mühe als die Überschrift zu lesen, ansonsten wären solche Kommentare kaum zu erklären. Zumal dort Vor-/Nachteile ausführlich beschrieben werden. 

Dazu passend ist folgendes Zitat (siehe S. 97):

[..] Ein relevantes Argument gegen Entnahmefenster lautet, dass viele Angler ein Interesse haben, auch die großen Fische mit nach Hause zu nehmen. Die hohe *konsumtive Grundhaltung der meisten deutschen Angler* (Ensinger et al. 2016) ist wohl ein gewichtiger Hauptgrund, warum Entnahmefenster in vielen Vereinen bisher nicht umgesetzt worden sind. Darüber hinaus ist das Thema „Entnahmefenster“ in Deutschland eng mit dem Reizthema „illegales Catch-and-Release großer Fische“ bzw. „Förderung des Trophäenangelns“ (Arlinghaus 2014) verwoben (Kapitel 7). Das steht einem sachlichen Dialog gerade auf Behörden- oder Verbandsebene *massiv und auch unnötig *(vgl. Kapitel 7) entgegen.[..]

Unklar, warum hier Ängste/voreilendes Gehorsam wegen Fangbildern geschürt werden .. wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Anzeige?


----------



## Nemo (6. April 2019)

Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht warum du hier persönlich wirst aber scheint ja anscheinend deine Art zu sein. Da habe ich auch keine Lust weiter mit dir zu diskutieren. Schade dass mal wieder kein Meinungsaustausch auf kameradschaftlicher Ebene möglich ist, haben wir schließlich alle das gleiche Hobby.
> Ich weiß, dass du dich nicht nur auf ein Foto beziehst, damit habe ich mich nur auf deine „Dokumentation“ bezogen aber auch dir gebe ich nur mal den Tipp den Artikel von Kolja zu lesen.
> Danach kannst du gerne schreiben was die deiner Meinung nach noch nicht eindeutig geklärten Rechtsfragen sind.
> 
> ...



Die grundsätzliche Entnahmeabsicht ist eine subjektive Sache, weshalb du dir nie sicher sein kannst, dass ein komischer Staatsanwalt das doch mal genauer wissen möchte. 

Ja, wir harmonieren nicht sehr gut Du legst mir ständig Aussagen in den Mund die ich nie getätigt habe, verstehst dabei auch offensichtlich nicht, worum es mir ging und meinst, mir die Welt erklären zu müssen. Gerne lassen wir das. Petri.


----------



## Wingsuiter (6. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Die grundsätzliche Entnahmeabsicht ist eine subjektive Sache, weshalb du dir nie sicher sein kannst, dass ein komischer Staatsanwalt das doch mal genauer wissen möchte.
> 
> Ja, wir harmonieren nicht sehr gut Du legst mir ständig Aussagen in den Mund die ich nie getätigt habe, verstehst dabei auch offensichtlich nicht, worum es mir ging und meinst, mir die Welt erklären zu müssen. Gerne lassen wir das. Petri.



Meine Entnahmeabsicht kann ich aber sehr gut beweisen, spätestens mit nem Bild vom fertig gegarten Fisch.

Ich wüsste nicht wo ich dir mal was in den Mund gelegt habe?!
Du eierst nur die ganze Zeit rum mit angeblich nicht eindeutig geklärten Rechtsfragen aber wirst nicht konkret. 
Und ich erklär dir auch nicht die Welt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne hast du auf meinen Post reagiert und nicht ich auf deinen oder?! 
Du scheinst eher wieder einer zu sein der nur seine Meinung akzeptiert und keine andere. Von daher viel Spaß noch am Wasser.


----------



## Nemo (7. April 2019)

Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Meine Entnahmeabsicht kann ich aber sehr gut beweisen, spätestens mit nem Bild vom fertig gegarten Fisch.
> 
> Ich wüsste nicht wo ich dir mal was in den Mund gelegt habe?!
> Du eierst nur die ganze Zeit rum mit angeblich nicht eindeutig geklärten Rechtsfragen aber wirst nicht konkret.
> ...


Ist gut. Dir auch, danke. Petri


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. April 2019)

Hier gings ja ab. Ich versuche es mal zu versachlichen:

Ist das Fenster eine Entscheidung pro C&R (Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht)?
- Nein, dass ist es nicht!

Ist das zurücksetzen eines Fisches grundsätzlich strafbar?
- Nein, dass ist es nicht!

Ich habe schon oft darüber geschrieben. Einen Fisch, den man nicht verwerten kann, darf man zurücksetzen. Schaut man sich die Urteile an, erfolgen die Verurteilungen in alller Regel wegen eines verzögerten Zurücksetzens, weil Fotos oder Videos angefertigt wurden.

Jetzt seien wir doch mal ehrlich zu uns selbst. Eigentlich können wir als Angler jederzeit einen Fisch zurücksetzen. Wenn mal ein "Veganer" hinter der Hecke hervorspringt, hilft immer die Begründung, die konkreten Fisch konnte man nicht verwerten.

Probleme haben doch ausschließlich die Angler, die mit iherem Fang posen oder, die aus journalistischem Interesse Fotografieren oder filmen. Otto-Normalangler setzt zurück, was er nicht verwerten will und gut ist.

Posen mit dem Fang ist gegenwertig gesellschaftlich nicht vermittlungsfähig. Dieser Teil der Angler macht vermutich aber nicht einmal 10% Angler aus. Diese 10% sollten mal einfach erkennen, dass sie den Anglern einen Bärendinst erweisen. Verdamt noch mal, filmt so, dass man euch nicht ans Zeug flicken kann. Wie das geht habe ich schon oft beschrieben.

Ich stehe für die Angler ein und ich versuche auch für jenden Poser das Beste herauszuholen. Ich bin als Anwalt aber nie besser, als mein Fall. In  der Regel kann ich dann nur Schadensbegrenzung betreiben. Das ist die Wahrheit!


----------



## thanatos (7. April 2019)

es geht doch hier nicht um zurücksetzen oder nicht sondern um groß oder klein - und meine Meinung dazu ist
daß,das jeder für sich entscheiden sollte und jedem klar sein müßte das für die Nachkommenschaft eines einzigen
Fisches eh nicht genug Nahrung vorhanden ist .Wenn man sich einen frisch geschlüpften Karpfen ansehen will
brauch man schon eine gute Lupe ,sein Futter erkennt man nur unter dem Mikroskop .
Extremer ist es noch bei Hechten die haben ihre Laichgebiete vielfach durch Melioration und Verbauung verloren .
Ein zweiter negativer Faktor ist sie sind ihren Fressfeinden schutzlos ausgeliefert .
Also zankt euch nicht so wie ihr es für richtig haltet ---so isset eben ! basta !!!


----------



## knutwuchtig (7. April 2019)

im grunde genommen müsste man für jedes einzelne gewässer erst einmal eine bestandsaufname machen, einen fundierten  fachlich abgesicherten  hegeplan erstellen und anschließend  kämen dann entsprechend die regeln, wie sich einzelne angler zu verhalten haben.

das wäre zwar sehr sperrig und aufwändig, aber das vernüftigste was man machen kann.

man kann diskutieren wie man will .

zwei optionen haben wir 1.) verwertungsabsicht  2.) hegemaßnamen.

freizeitspaß und der ganze quark von beschönigungen  bietet nur angriffsfläche

entnamefenster mach nur dann sinn, wenn man damit die alterspyramide effektiv stützt
alles andere ist nur blinder aktionismuss !

am allerwichtigsten ist ein punkt , der hier überhaupt noch nicht zum tragen gekommen ist

die selbstbeschränkung :


----------



## fishhawk (7. April 2019)

Hallo,



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> brauche mir definitiv keine Gedanken zu machen, jemals Ärger wegen eines releasten Fisches zu bekommen.



Irrglaube, schau mal ab 2:20 .  https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/baden-wuerttemberg/suedbaden/Der-Angler-Jaeger,av-o1056868-100.html



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> dass du die 65er Schleie oder die 60er Nase jetzt auch schon zurücksetzen darfst und nicht abschlagen musst.



Stimmt für mich nicht, denn es wäre erstens ne Ordnungswidrigkeit nach §32 AVFiG und würde je nach Bewirtschafter auch noch mit Entzug der Angelerlaubnis bestraft.  Was Kolja schreibt, ist seine persönliche Meinung und spiegelt nicht die Rechtslage in allen 16 Bundesländern an allen Gewässern wieder.



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Sprich der FIsch ist komplett geschützt.



Das ist ja genau der Effekt von Entnahmefenstern, dass man eine Fischart eben nicht komplett sperren muss, um den Bestand auf dem gewünschten Niveau zu erhalten. Deshalb wird das in den angelsächsischen Ländern auch so gehandhabt, da könnte man ja alternativ auch einfach C&R anordnen. Aber mit dieser Lösung hat man eben nen Kompromiss gefunden.

Hegepläne braucht man bei uns  sowieso für alle Gewässer, die der Hegepflicht unterliegen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Stimmt für mich nicht, denn es wäre erstens ne Ordnungswidrigkeit nach §32 AVFiG und würde je nach Bewirtschafter auch noch mit Entzug der Angelerlaubnis bestraft.  Was Kolja schreibt, ist seine persönliche Meinung und spiegelt nicht die Rechtslage in allen 16 Bundesländern an allen Gewässern wieder.



Nicht nur ich halten diese Norm aus Bayern für rechtswidrig, wenn man sie so auslegt, dass Fische nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen. So muss man sie aber nicht auslegen. Auch dazu habe ich schon geschrieben. - Wie oft kam diese Norm den in Bayern schon praktisch zur Anwendung?

Um Fragen vorzugreifen: Auch die Regelung in Hessen, bei der man für das Zurücksetzen einen vernünftigen Grund braucht, halte ich für rechtswidrig, weil mit § 17 TSG unvereinbar.


----------



## fishhawk (7. April 2019)

Hallo,



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nicht nur ich halten diese Norm aus Bayern für rechtswidrig, wenn man sie so auslegt, dass Fische nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen. So muss man sie aber nicht auslegen.



Wie soll man das anders auslegen?



> wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig  ...d)  unter Einhaltung der festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen gefangene Fische oder gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung wieder aussetzt


  ?

Solange diese Vorschrift existiert beginge man damit eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.  Da würde auch die Expertise von Kolja nichts dran ändern.
Wäre ja selber froh, wenn diese Regelung endlich verschwinden würde.

In den meisten Gewässern steht auf Verstöße gegen Gesetze und Verordnungen der Entzug der Angelerlaubnis als Strafe. Wie oft das in Bayern nun schon passiert ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht. 

Da ein Entnahmefenster ne Fangbeschränkung darstellt, wäre das aus meiner Sicht ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Aber wie gesagt gewässer- und fischartbezogen an die örtlichen Verhältnisse angepasst.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wie soll man das anders auslegen?



Habe ich schon einmal erläutert:
§ 11 AVBayFiG
_(8) Fische der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten, die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind, sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung dürfen nur zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayFiG), *unter Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts *und nach Maßgabe einer Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (§ 19 Abs. 1 Satz 3) wieder ausgesetzt werden. Gefangene Fische anderer als der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten dürfen nicht wieder ausgesetzt werden._

Die Frage ist doch, ob auf diese Weise § 17 Nr. 1TierSchG ausgehebelt werden kann:

_Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer
1. ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder ...
_
Der Angler also entgegen dem TierSchG einen Fisch ohne eine vernünftige Verwertung abknüppeln muss. In Bayern wird dann meist argumentiert, dass ja der Hegezweck hier ausreichender vernünftiger Grund sei. Dies ist aber insoweit problematisch, als man ein Heheziel nur gewässerspezifisch und nicht für ganz Bayern festlegen kann. Interpretiert man § 11 Abs. 8 aber so, dass er unabhängig vom Gewässer für ganz Bayern gilt, widerspricht er dem Gedanken des Tierschuzes. Genau das will er aber nicht, sonst wäre ja nicht die Formulierung "_*unter Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts" *_hineingekommen. Daher ist § 11 Abs. 8 m. E. tierschutzkonform, in der Weise auszulegen, dass ein nicht verwertbarer Fisch auch zurückgesetzt werden kann. Legt man in streng aus, hätte ich verfassungsrechtliche Bedenken. 




fishhawk schrieb:


> Solange diese Vorschrift existiert beginge man damit eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.  Da würde auch die Expertise von Kolja nichts dran ändern.



Wie oft ist denn nach dieser Norm schon ein Busgeld verhängt worden?




fishhawk schrieb:


> Wäre ja selber froh, wenn diese Regelung endlich verschwinden würde.


 Daran arbeiten wir im Netzwerk und haben dazu auch schon Kontakt mit den Freien Wählern, die diese Norm infragestellen.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wie oft das in Bayern nun schon passiert ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


 Mir ist bislang kein Fall bekannt. Ich vermute sehr stark, dass die Behörden sich der Problematik bewusst sind.


----------



## fishhawk (7. April 2019)

Hallo,



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Mir ist bislang kein Fall bekannt.



Ich war schon live dabei als ein Angler seinen Erlaubnisschein abgegeben musste und des Gewässers verwiesen wurde, weil er Satzkarpfen wieder schwimmen ließ. Von anderen Fällen wurde mir glaubhaft berichtet.

Solange §32 AVFiG rechtswirksam ist, kann man wohl nichts dagegen machen.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> sonst wäre ja nicht die Formulierung "_*unter Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts" *_hineingekommen



Müsste es dann nicht eher heißen, dürfen nur unter Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts entnommen werden?

Da sich die Formulierung ja explizit auf das Zurücksetzten bezieht, könnte ja auch "ohne länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden" beim Zurücksetzen gemeint sein.

Wissen kann das nur der Gesetzgeber.

Die freien Wähler sind da wohl die richtige Adresse.

Schade, dass die Karpfen-Gaby nicht in meinem Wahlkreis wohnt.


----------



## Wingsuiter (7. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Irrglaube, schau mal ab 2:20 .  https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/baden-wuerttemberg/suedbaden/Der-Angler-Jaeger,av-o1056868-100.html
> 
> 
> ...



Habs mir angeschaut und ist kein Irrglaube von mir, wenn ich mit nem Barschgeschirr und entsprechendem Köder nen Wels fange dann kann ich den auch zurücksetzen weil ich ihn nicht verwerten will. Wenn ich natürlich mit dickem Welsgeschirr da stehe dann kann ich natürlich nicht behaupten keinen Wels essen zu wollen. Sind doch bloße Mutmaßungen, wenn man die Einzelheiten nicht kennt. Und da ich meine Fischereiaufseher kenne und weiß wie die ticken brauch ich mir KEIN Gedanken zu machen. 

Zu deinen restlichen Behauptungen hat hat Kolja schon Stellung bezogen, mehr sag ich dazu auch nicht, da er da über mehr Kompetenz verfügt wie ich. Natürlich ist es nur seine Meinung aber die vertrete ich nunmal auch. Wer wurde denn bis jetzt rechtskräftig verurteilt?? Alles Poser mit großen Fangfotos.
Und davon abgesehen, beziehe ich mich natürlich auch auf die Rechtslage in dem Bundesland wo ich Angel, in diesem Fall NRW. Darauf bezog sich natürlich auch meine Aussage, vielleicht war das nicht ganz klar.

Wenn ich aber den Bestand in meinen Gewässern anschaue, dann ist die Alterspyramide bzw. Das NIveau des Bestandes absolut in Ordnung was Großfische angeht. Da brauch es kein Entnahmefenster. Eher ein angehobenes Mindestmaß.
Und ich sag’s auch gerne nochmal mir geht es darum das für jedes Gewässer eben individuell entschieden werden müsste, aber das wird niemals so umgesetzt werden können. Deswegen für MICH Entnahmefenster—>kein Sinn.


----------



## fishhawk (7. April 2019)

Hallo,



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Sind doch bloße Mutmaßungen, wenn man die Einzelheiten nicht kennt.



Eben, wie groß der Wels war, mit welcher Ausrüstung gefangen usw. wird gar nicht erwähnt. Nur, dass er nach dem Anlanden unmittelbar abgehakt und zurückgesetzt wurde und deshalb ne Anzeige erfolgte.



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Und da ich meine Fischereiaufseher kenne und weiß wie die ticken brauch ich mir KEIN Gedanken zu machen.



Wenn in NRW nur Fischereiaufseher Anzeige erstatten können und du sie alle kennst ist ja schön für dich.

Ist in Bayern leider anders. Da kann dich jeder besorgte Bürger anzeigen, der am Abend vorher "Hobby mit Widerhaken" gesehen hat. Auch wenn es sich um untermaßige Fische handelt. Ist zumindest nem Bekannten schon passiert.



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber den Bestand in meinen Gewässern anschaue, dann ist die Alterspyramide bzw. Das NIveau des Bestandes absolut in Ordnung was Großfische angeht. Da brauch es kein Entnahmefenster. Eher ein angehobenes Mindestmaß



Verlangt erstens keiner ein Entnahmefenster für deine Gewässer, und ansonsten entscheiden das die Bewirtschafter/Gewässerwarte, was nun angebracht ist, nicht einzelne Angler.

In Bayern müssen jedenfalls drei Voraussetzungen gleichzeitig erfüllt sein, um nen nicht geschonten legal zurücksetzten zu dürfen:

a) zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels     b) unter  Beachtung des Tierschutzgesetzes       c)  Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten

Als Angler kannst man hier eben nicht frei entscheiden, und die Fischereiausübungsberechtigten  müssen ggf. auch erst die Fachberatung konsultieren.

Wenn die in Zukunft eben auch Entnahmefenster als nachhaltige Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahme ansehen würden, wäre mir das sehr recht.

Was bei euch in NRW passiert steht dann eh auf nem anderen Blatt,


----------



## Fruehling (7. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ...Es bleibt Schuld und damit ein Vorsatzdelikt....



Wie bitte?


----------



## Wingsuiter (7. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Eben, wie groß der Wels war, mit welcher Ausrüstung gefangen usw. wird gar nicht erwähnt. Nur, dass er nach dem Anlanden unmittelbar abgehakt und zurückgesetzt wurde und deshalb ne Anzeige erfolgte.



Wie du sagst es ist nichts über die genauen Umstände bekannt, daher kannst du auch nicht sagen ob eine strafbare Handlung vorgelegen hat oder nicht. Warum sollte ich mir also Gedanken machen?  Wenn die genaue Sachlage doch gar nicht bekannt ist, ist das jawohl auch kein Argument, noch dazu dass journalistische Beiträge immer reißerisch aufgearbeitet werden. 3 Minuten Beitrag über Kontrollen ohne auch nur einen Vorfall hätte keinen Interessiert. Daher gebe ich nicht allzu viel auf den Beitrag. Ist meine Meinung, die muss dir ja nicht gefallen, darfst du gern anders sehen.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn in NRW nur Fischereiaufseher Anzeige erstatten können und du sie alle kennst ist ja schön für dich.
> 
> Ist in Bayern leider anders. Da kann dich jeder besorgte Bürger anzeigen, der am Abend vorher "Hobby mit Widerhaken" gesehen hat. Auch wenn es sich um untermaßige Fische handelt. Ist zumindest nem Bekannten schon passiert.



Was willst du eigentlich von mir? Ich habe lediglich gesagt dass ich mir keine Gedanken mache eine Anzeige zu bekommen. Wenn du dir welche machst, freut mich für dich, ist für mich aber unerheblich. Nur weil du wir welche machst muss ich mir auch welche machen oder was? Lächerlich!
Und nein bei uns kann auch jeder Anzeige erstatten und ich habe auch nur von meinem Gewässer geredet, ich kenne gewiss nicht alle Aufseher in NRW.
Aber meinst du Ernsthaft besorgte Petrajünger erstatten keine Anzeige mehr wenn es ein Entnahmefenster gibt?? DA kann ich ja nur lachen. Wenn du einen Fisch released wirst du selbst mit Fenster eine Anzeige bekommen wenn es einer von denen sieht. Dann musst du nämlich erst einmal beweisen, dass der Fisch nicht innerhalb des Fensters lag.
Die Leute interessiert es einen scheiß ob wir uns an geltendes Recht halten oder nicht. Die werden immer Anzeigen erstatten weil sie das Angeln an für sich verbieten wollen. Da wird dir das Entnahmefenster nichts nutzen.
Das hat einzig und allein einen Sinn an ausgewählten Gewässern biologisch bzw. Am Bestand etwas zu ändern.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Verlangt erstens keiner ein Entnahmefenster für deine Gewässer, und ansonsten entscheiden das die Bewirtschafter/Gewässerwarte, was nun angebracht ist, nicht einzelne Angler.



Ach, ehrlich? Das hab ich ja gar nicht gewusst. *Ironie aus*
Ich habe in meinem Eingangspost lediglich meine Meinung zum Fenster kundgetan und danach meine Argumente aufgeführt, warum ich diese Meinung teile. 
Die musst du ja nicht teilen aber in einer demokratischen Gesellschaft sollte man akzeptieren, dass unterschiedliche Leute unterschiedliche Meinungen vertreten.
Und du forderst doch ein Entnahmefenster. Und das allgemein, da wird dann wohl auch mein Gewässer zu gehören. 
Aber Gott sei Dank entscheidest dass ja wie du selber weißt auch nicht du.



fishhawk schrieb:


> In Bayern müssen jedenfalls drei Voraussetzungen gleichzeitig erfüllt sein, um nen nicht geschonten legal zurücksetzten zu dürfen:
> 
> a) zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels     b) unter  Beachtung des Tierschutzgesetzes       c)  Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten
> 
> ...



Ja das mag in Bayern so sein, aber ich vertrete ja auch nur meine Meinung. Ich akzeptiere ja auch deine, dass du Pro Fenster bist. Aber ich werd wohl noch aufführen dürfen warum ich dagegen bin und ich berücksichtige halt nur meine anglerische Situation. 
Wie es dir in Bayern damit geht ist mir dabei ehrlich gesagt völlig Wurscht. Die Bayern sind ja für ihre Extrawürste bekannt ;-P
Meine Meinung muss dir ja nicht gefallen, aber ich werde sie doch wohl weiter vertreten dürfen. Wir leben ja Gott sei Dank in einem freien Land wo jeder Denken kann was er möchte.


----------



## fishhawk (7. April 2019)

Hallo,



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Meine Meinung muss dir ja nicht gefallen, aber ich werde sie doch wohl weiter vertreten dürfen.



Klar kannst Du das, hab ich dir dieses Recht jemals abgesprochen?



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Wenn ich nen Meter fange und ihn während ich ihn im Kiemengriff hab vom Haken befreie und dann direkt wieder zurücksetze oder sogar im Wasser belasse, dann brauch ich mir über Anzeigen keine Gedanken zu machen.
> 
> Und glaubst du ernsthaft mit Entnahmefenster wären Anzeigen Geschichte oder eine sichere Rechtslage geschaffen?



Wenn du glaubst, dass du selbst dabei auch ohne Entnahmefenster vor Anzeigen sicher bist, aber andere Angler, die das bei Entnahmefenster täten sehr wohl mit Anzeigen rechnen müssten, dann ist das halt deine persönliche Meinung, aber keine Tatsache.



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Und du forderst doch ein Entnahmefenster.



Ach, tue ich das?  Wo, wann und für welche Gewässer und Fischarten denn?



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Dann musst du nämlich erst einmal beweisen, dass der Fisch nicht innerhalb des Fensters lag.



Ist das bei euch so?  Dann müsst ihr wohl auch jeden untermaßigen Fisch auf dem Maßband fotografieren, um zu beweisen, dass er wirklich untermaßig war oder wie?

Müsste in einem Rechtsstaat nicht eher die Strafverfolgungsbehörde die Schuld des Beklagten beweisen?

Aber du hast recht, Diskussionen zwischen uns beiden sind sinnlos.


----------



## Wingsuiter (7. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn du glaubst, dass du selbst dabei auch ohne Entnahmefenster vor Anzeigen sicher bist, aber andere Angler, die das bei Entnahmefenster täten sehr wohl mit Anzeigen rechnen müssten, dann ist das halt deine persönliche Meinung, aber keine Tatsache.



Das ist bei deiner Logik der Fall dass dich ein Entnahmefenster vor Anzeigen schützen würde. Meine Meinung ist dass du keins brauchst sondern jetzt schon davor sicher bist. Also es Anzeigentechnisch keinen Unterschied macht ob es eins gibt oder nicht.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch so?  Dann müsst ihr wohl auch jeden untermaßigen Fisch auf dem Maßband fotografieren, um zu beweisen, dass er wirklich untermaßig war oder wie?
> 
> Müsste in einem Rechtsstaat nicht eher die Strafverfolgungsbehörde die Schuld des Beklagten beweisen?


Wenn du meine Ausführung mal richtig im Zusammenhang gelesen hättest, dann hättest du vielleicht auch verstanden was ich geschrieben habe.

Natürlich gilt erst einmal in dubio pro reo, aber wir nehmen mal dein Beispiel in dem TV Beitrag. Der Aufseher A erstattet gegen den Angler B Anzeige. Mit der Aussage des A der das Geschehen inkl 2 Polizeibeamten beobachtet hat und bezeugen kann, dass B einen großen Waller zurückgesetzt hat liegt ja nunmal ein Beweis vor der die Schuld des B bezeugt. Dann ist B nunmal in der Beweispflicht dass er nicht schuldhaft gehandelt hat. Und das wäre im Falle eines großen Welses und einem Entnahmefenster die Sache, dass B beweisen muss dass der Fisch nicht innerhalb des Fensters lag.
Mal von den eigentlichen rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen und dessen Bewertung jetzt natürlich abgesehen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. April 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wie bitte?


Kannst dich ja mal mit der Rechtsschutzversicherung auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. April 2019)

Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Das ist bei deiner Logik der Fall dass dich ein Entnahmefenster vor Anzeigen schützen würde. Meine Meinung ist dass du keins brauchst sondern jetzt schon davor sicher bist. Also es Anzeigentechnisch keinen Unterschied macht ob es eins gibt oder nicht.
> 
> 
> Wenn du meine Ausführung mal richtig im Zusammenhang gelesen hättest, dann hättest du vielleicht auch verstanden was ich geschrieben habe.
> ...


Das ist so nicht richtig. Die StA muss beweisen, dass der Fisch nicht im Fenster lag und das der Angler den Fisch verwerten konnte. Letzteres ist fast unmöglich.


----------



## fishhawk (7. April 2019)

Hallo,

wenn du eine Frau wärst, würde ich jetzt Humphrey Bogart zitieren.



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage des A der das Geschehen inkl 2 Polizeibeamten beobachtet hat und bezeugen kann, dass B einen großen Waller zurückgesetzt hat liegt ja nunmal ein Beweis vor der die Schuld des B bezeugt





Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist dass du keins brauchst sondern jetzt schon davor sicher bist.



Was gilt denn nun? 



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Und das wäre im Falle eines großen Welses und einem Entnahmefenster die Sache, dass B beweisen muss dass der Fisch nicht innerhalb des Fensters lag.



Nein, die Strafverfolgung müsste beweisen, dass der Fisch innerhalb des Fensters lag.

Wenn der Richter entscheidet, dass er dem Augenmaß eines Polizisten mehr Glauben schenkt, als einem Angler, der die Länge am Maßband abgelesen hat, dann wäre  das natürlich Pech. 

Dürfte dann nach deiner Rechtsaufassung auch jeder Fisch, der zu klein oder zu groß ist, auch mit Maßband fotografiert werden , um den Beweis zu sichern?

Das wäre ja dann ein vernünftiger Grund, da die Angler ja beweispflichtig  wären.

Bin aber schwer am Zweifeln, ob das die Juristen genauso sehen.


----------



## Wingsuiter (7. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig. Die StA muss beweisen, dass der Fisch nicht im Fenster lag und das der Angler den Fisch verwerten konnte. Letzteres ist fast unmöglich.


Da wirst du mehr Ahnung haben wie ich. Angenommen die 3 Zeugen versichern alle glaubhaft, dass der Fisch im Fenster war und trotzdem released wurde, läge es doch bei dem Angler das Gegenteil zu beweisen, wenn er nicht verurteil werden will, oder nicht?. Wie gesagt ohne Berücksichtigung der richtigen rechtlichen Normen.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn du eine Frau wärst, würde ich jetzt Humphrey Bogart zitieren.
> Was gilt denn nun?


Differenzier doch bitte endlich mal meine Aussagen.
Dein zweites Zitat gibt meine Auffasung wieder, wie ich meine Gefahr einer Anzeige wenn ich real Angel sehe.
Das erste Zitat bezieht sich doch klar auf deine Rechtsauffassung.
Das sind doch zwei völlig verschiedene Sachen.
Ich folge halt Koljas Meinung das C&R jetzt schon möglich ist und du auch deswegen nicht angezeigt wirst, anders sieht das halt bei Fotosessions aus, die ich sowieso nicht betreibe.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn der Richter entscheidet, dass er dem Augenmaß eines Polizisten mehr Glauben schenkt, als einem Angler, der die Länge am Maßband abgelesen hat, dann wäre  das natürlich Pech.



Richtig und das meinte ich damit. Wenn er den Aussagen der anderen drei mehr glaubt musst du ja irgendwie beweisen das es nicht so ist, oder? Rechtssicherheit gibt da das Fenster halt auch nicht. Und ob es jetzt ein Aufseher und 2 Polizisten sind oder 3 Petaner mag sicherlich unterschiedlich gewichtet werden, aber Am Ende egal sein.

Ganz ehrlich fishhawk bei aller Liebe glaube ich wir kommen heut nichtmehr zusammen. Sollte ich dich mal irgendwann am Wasser treffen gebe ich dir gern ein Bier aus und wir unterhalten uns nochmal darüber aber ich glaube hier das führt zu nix. Wir haben zwei unterschiedliche Meinungen und das ist ja auch gut so.


----------



## fishhawk (7. April 2019)

Hallo,



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> D
> Sollte ich dich mal irgendwann am Wasser treffen gebe ich dir gern ein Bier aus und wir unterhalten uns nochmal darüber aber ich glaube hier das führt zu nix. Wir haben zwei unterschiedliche Meinungen und das ist ja auch gut so.



Danke für das Angebot, aber beim Angeln trinke ich keinen Alkohol. 

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass keiner hier jemals in diese Verlegenheit kommt.

Du kannst ruhig hoffen, dass es bei dir niemals Entnahmefenster geben wird. Ist dein gutes Recht

Ich bin gegenüber den Behörden hier sowieso skeptisch, würde mir aber wünschen, dass es für bestimmte Gewässer und Fischarten irgendwann doch möglich wird.

Beide Einstellungen halte ich für legitim.

Entscheiden würde ggf. hoffentlich sowieso der Bewirtschafter.

Aus meiner Sicht könnte man da alle Gewässer im Freistaat nicht über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## Uzz (7. April 2019)

Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage des A der das Geschehen inkl 2 Polizeibeamten beobachtet hat und bezeugen kann, dass B einen großen Waller zurückgesetzt hat liegt ja nunmal ein Beweis vor der die Schuld des B bezeugt. Dann ist B nunmal in der Beweispflicht dass er nicht schuldhaft gehandelt hat.


*grrr* Immer dieser lachse Umgang mit angeblichen Beweisen.  Offensichtlich ist unklar, was ein Beweis überhaupt ist. Wenn A eine Aussage X beweist, kann B nicht plötzlich das Gegenteil von X beweisen. Das geht nicht. Punkt!  Falls B tatsächlich das Gegenteil von X beweist, war X von Anfang an falsch und der ANGEBLICHE Beweis von A in Sachen X war von ANfang an kein Beweis sonder lediglich ein Beweisversuch, den B widerlegt hat. 

Man muß einem Gericht aber in aller Regel nichts beweisen. Überzeugen reicht. Das o.g. 'in dubio pro reo' ist wörtlich zu nehmen. Es bringt dem Angeklagten nur etwas, wenn das Gericht bei der Entscheidung Zweifel hat. Zweifel ist etwas völlig anderes als das Nichtvorliegen eines Beweises. War man überzeugend, zweifelt das Gericht nicht, obwohl u.U. nichts tatsächlich bewiesen wurde.


----------



## Wingsuiter (7. April 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> *grrr* Immer dieser lachse Umgang mit angeblichen Beweisen.  Offensichtlich ist unklar, was ein Beweis überhaupt ist. Wenn A eine Aussage X beweist, kann B nicht plötzlich das Gegenteil von X beweisen. Das geht nicht. Punkt!  Falls B tatsächlich das Gegenteil von X beweist, war X von Anfang an falsch und der ANGEBLICHE Beweis von A in Sachen X war von ANfang an kein Beweis sonder lediglich ein Beweisversuch, den B widerlegt hat.



Man kann aber auch kleinlich sein. Das ist ja jetzt echt erbsenzählerei  Ich denke jeder der es gelesen hat wird verstehen was damit gemeint war ;-)


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. April 2019)

Der Grundsatz "in dubio pro reo" wird weit überschätzt und hat auch erst einmal nichts damit zu tun, dass die StA die Straftat beweisen muss. Wenn der Angler behauptet, dass für ihn ein Fisch aufgrund der Art oder seiner Größe nicht verwertbar war, muss die StA dies widerlegen, was in der Regel nicht gelingen wird. 

In dubio pro reo bedeutet nur, dass für den Fall, dass das Gericht nicht vollständig davon überzeugt ist, dass dem Täter die Tat zur Last gelegt werden kann, es dann im Zweifel für den Angeklagten entscheidet. Dabei muss aber jedem klar sein, dass es 100% Klarheit nie gibt. Der Nachweis muss also "nur" so stark sein, dass er vernünftigen Zweifeln schweigen gebietet. Ist das Gericht hiervon überzeugt, dann reicht das. 

Sind Zeugen vorhanden (z.B. Polizeibeamte) dann muss das Gericht deren Aussagen würdigen. Sind die Zeugen glaubwürdig? Sind die Aussagen glaubhaft? Allen Juristen ist dabei klar, dass der Zeugenbeweis von allen Beweisen der unsicherste ist. Hier würde sicherlich danach gefragt, ob die Polizisten ein Maßband zur hand hatten und den Fisch gemessen haben. Wenn dem nicht so ist, wird es hinsichtlich der Glaubhaftigkeit der Aussage schon schwierig.


----------



## Fruehling (7. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Kannst dich ja mal mit der Rechtsschutzversicherung auseinandersetzen.



SchnickSchnackSchnuck, Kolja!

Wie man unschwer lesen kann, ging's bei meiner Verwunderung nicht um die Zahlungsmodalitäten von Rechtsschutzversicherungen, sondern um deine lapidare Feststellung, daß bei einem Schuldspruch grundsätzlich Vorsatz vorliegt. Was ich, mit Verlaub gesagt, für baren Unfug halte.


----------



## Nemo (7. April 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> SchnickSchnackSchnuck, Kolja!
> 
> Wie man unschwer lesen kann, ging's bei meiner Verwunderung nicht um die Zahlungsmodalitäten von Rechtsschutzversicherungen, sondern um deine lapidare Feststellung, daß bei einem Schuldspruch grundsätzlich Vorsatz vorliegt. Was ich, mit Verlaub gesagt, für baren Unfug halte.



Mein Youtube-Kurs in Strafrecht, den ich mir extra zu diesem Thema gegönnt habe, sagt, dass man bei einer Straftat immer vorsätzlich handeln muss, um verurteilt zu werden. Mit Sicherheit gibts da noch Ausnahmen und Abstufungen, aber grundsätzlich ist das wohl so. Manchmal ist das wohl schwer zu beweisen, aber da meistens bedingter Vorsatz genügt, ist man da auch schnell dabei. ...jetzt überlasse ich das Thema lieber wieder den Experten...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. April 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> ...  sondern um deine lapidare Feststellung, daß bei einem Schuldspruch grundsätzlich Vorsatz vorliegt. Was ich, mit Verlaub gesagt, für baren Unfug halte.



Schau einfach mal ins Strafgesetzbuch: https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/15.html

Zitat: "Strafbar ist nur vorsätzliches Handeln, wenn nicht das Gesetz fahrlässiges Handeln ausdrücklich mit Strafe bedroht."


----------



## Fruehling (7. April 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Schau einfach mal ins Strafgesetzbuch: https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/15.html
> 
> Zitat: "Strafbar ist nur vorsätzliches Handeln, wenn nicht das Gesetz fahrlässiges Handeln ausdrücklich mit Strafe bedroht."



Eben - denn wenn fahrlässiges Handeln mit Strafe bedroht ist, wird verurteilt ohne vorherigen Vorsatz.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. April 2019)

Spannend wie Ihr die  Rechtsauslegungen diskutiert...
Aber sollte man nicht eher darüber dikutieren, wie man das Rechts so gestalltet das es die Natur bewahrt?
Sind es nicht die die Abläufe in der Natur die man diskutieren sollte, um sie durch Regeln auf dem Papier zu schützen, anstatt die Natur dem anpassen zu wollen was man als Regeln auf Papier druckt?
Mir macht es Angst, wenn Natur und Eigenverantwortungen durch einfache  Regelungen ersetzt werden.
Denn genau daran krankt es, wenn erlaubt erscheint, was sich eigentlich von selbst verbietet.
Es ist wie in der technischen welt (der Wasserbauer) ganz einfach, wenn man keine Rücksicht auf die komplexe Natur nehmen braucht.
Fakt ist leider, das die bisherigen Amtlichen Schutzvorgaben sehr oft scheiterten.
Nun gar zu verlangen jeden Fisch zu entnehmen der nicht von Ihnen geschützt wird ist ein trauriger Witz.
(Aus Meiner Sicht gar eine  "kranke" Forderung entgegen der Tierschutzgesetzgebung und ganz bestimmt nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzauftrages.)
Der Witz daran ist das wir aus der Fischereiforschung um die Einbrüche der Hochseefische längst sehr genau wissen, wie wichtig der Schutz eines größeren Laichfischbestandes ist.
Die alten Betrachtungen stürzen gerade in sich zusammen, so wie die von Fachkräften überwachten und von Politikern geschützten Fischbestände.
Aus einem Mir nicht bekannten Grund, meinen einige Fachkräfte und Politiker da nun auch noch die Eigenverantwortung als Störend zu sehen.
Selbst so etwas wie Eigenverantwortung ist für sie eine viel zu komplexe Vorstellung, wobei das Tierschutzgesetz genau auf diese Eingenverantwortung zum Wohle des Tieres abziehlt.
Ich finde das Tierschutzgesetz nicht mal schlecht, wenn man  sinnloses Töten, sinnloses quälen, Leiden, Stören klar unterscheidet.
Und Töten um einem Gesetz zu diehnen kann dann auch sinnloses Töten sein, oder  gar der Gesetzgeber der sein, welcher zum Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz aufruft.


----------



## Nemo (8. April 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Eben - denn wenn fahrlässiges Handeln mit Strafe bedroht ist, wird verurteilt ohne vorherigen Vorsatz.



...damit müsste in § 17 TSG ausdrücklich stehen, dass fahrlässiges Handeln mit Strafe bedroht ist und das tut es nicht. Damit bleibts beim Vorsatzdelikt und passt doch?


----------



## thanatos (8. April 2019)

ja ein Fangfenster na klar super  wir haben hier so einen für Karpfen 35 - 55 cm .
Zu welchem Zweck ?????????????????
Ganz einfach um möglichst viel Angelkarten an die C&R Freunde zu verscherbeln ohne eine Gegenleistung zu
erbringen bei Entnahme müßte ja nachbesetzt werden denn von allein vermehren sie sich ja nicht und damit
sind sie für mich einfach nutzlose ,schädliche Fremdlinge die der angestammten Population nur die Nahrung
wegfressen .Die Sache hat aber noch einen Haken - es gibt keine Karpfen mehr unter 70 cm in diesen Gewässern
Zu der Rechtsfrage des unberechtigten Zurücksetzens - ich gehe angeln um Fische zu verwerten und wenn
ich Barsche will und dabei so´n verfressner 90 cm Hecht mit einsteigt wie will man mir beweisen das er nicht
untermaßig war  er ist ja längst wieder auf und davon .


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. April 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> SchnickSchnackSchnuck, Kolja!
> 
> Wie man unschwer lesen kann, ging's bei meiner Verwunderung nicht um die Zahlungsmodalitäten von Rechtsschutzversicherungen, sondern um deine lapidare Feststellung, daß bei einem Schuldspruch grundsätzlich Vorsatz vorliegt. Was ich, mit Verlaub gesagt, für baren Unfug halte.


Dir ist aber schon klar, dass § 17 TSG ein Vorsatzdelikt ist - oder? Folglich erfolgt eine Verurteilung nur bei Vorsatz. Das eine Einstellung nach § 153 bzw. § 153a StPO keine Verurteilung ist, dürfte klar sein. Hier ging es aber alleine um die Frage des Rechtsschutzes.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. April 2019)

Ein gesetzlich festgeschriebenes Entnahmefenster sehe ich sehr kritisch, weil es nicht auf die Besonderheiten des jeweiligen Gewässers eingeht. Allerdings - und das sehe ich positiv - findet durch den Gesetzentwurf ein Paradigmenwechsel statt. Erstmals wird anerkannt, dass es aus Gründen der Fischhege sinnvoll ist, nicht nur die kleinen Fische, sondern auch die großen zu schonen.


----------



## MarkusZ (8. April 2019)

Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Angenommen die 3 Zeugen versichern alle glaubhaft, dass der Fisch im Fenster war und trotzdem released wurde



Wenn sich mehrere Zeugen absprechen um Falschaussgen zur Länge des Fisches oder den Umständen des Rücksetzens zu machen, hat man vor Gericht so oder so ein Problem, egal ob man nun tatsächlich was unrechtes gemacht hat oder nicht.

Ein Entnahmefenster wäre aber wohl unstrittig ein weiterer Rechtfertigungsgrund, wenn man einen großen Fisch zurücksetzt.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ein gesetzlich festgeschriebenes Entnahmefenster sehe ich sehr kritisch



Das würden wohl viele so sehen. Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahmen sollten dem jeweiligen Gewässer angepasst werden.

Pauschal anordnen halte ich da ebenso für unangemesen wie pauschal verbieten.

Ohne fachliche Begründung macht ein Entnahmefenster eigentlich keinen Sinn und würde auch wohl einer rechtlichen Überprüfung nicht standhalten.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. April 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wenn sich mehrere Zeugen absprechen um Falschaussgen zur Länge des Fisches oder den Umständen des Rücksetzens zu machen, hat man vor Gericht so oder so ein Problem, egal ob man nun tatsächlich was unrechtes gemacht hat oder nicht.
> 
> Ein Entnahmefenster wäre aber wohl unstrittig ein weiterer Rechtfertigungsgrund, wenn man einen großen Fisch zurücksetzt.
> 
> ...



Wenn sich einige Tierschützer absprechen und gemeinsam als Zeugen aussagen, das dort nur C&R gemacht wurde, hat der Angler aber auch ein Problem.
Das Gute daran, Falschaussagen und Unterstellungen sind Strafbar...also brauchen wir da genau so wenig drüber reden wie über Fenstermaße für Karpfen, Teichstöre und so weiter...alles so kluge Dinge um zu versuchen das Recht auszutricksen.
Ich denke, Wir sollten den Rechtsbruch nicht als Normalzustand vorraussetzen, auch wenn das regional vielleicht leider so ist.
Die Gegenseite ist auch nicht besser, wenn sie zu bequem ist den Rechtsbruch zu unterbinden und dann pauschal das Abknüppeln verkündet.
(Da agieren ähnlich rücksichtslose Typen, die es mit Rücksicht,Eigenverantwortung und Freiheit nicht so haben)
Natürlich macht ein Fenster nur Sinn, wenn es der Natur und den Menschen hilft.
Das Ziel sollte sein in öffentlichen Gewässern möglichst ohne Besatz und Gesetzen klar zu kommen.
Das Ziel ist nicht alles bis ins Detail zu regeln und möglicht viele Fische unterschiedlicher Arten nun bedrohter Arten, nach zu setzen.

Übrings führt diese Ganze Diskussion um die Karpfen, dazu das sie regional schon gar nicht mehr besetzt werden.
Bei uns in Norddeutschland der letzte Schrei, da sie ja kaum gefangen oder entnommen werden und sie fast so zur Bedrohung aufgebauscht wurden wie der Besatz mit Grasern.
Auch Hechtbesatz gilt nun pauschal als sinnlos.
Welsbesatz geht gar nicht.
Aber Futterfisch und Aalbesatz und Besatz mit dem einst fast immer fremden Zander ist der letzte Schrei.
Machen wir uns doch nichts vor, P&T-Besatz selbst mit heimischen Arten ist gefährlicher als einzelne Karpfen.

Es ist schon Auffallend das hier fast nur Süddeutsche Diskutieren, der Region mit unglaublichen Besatzmengen, hoher Entnahme, hohen Preisen, hohen Auflagen und huch...den oft wiedersprüchlichen Auffassungen was richtig sei.
Das Doofe daran, oft übernehmen Andere die Betrachtungen der Gegensätze ohne die unterschiedliche Denke vor Ort zu unterscheiden.

Vielleicht sollte man wirklich einfach mal einige Jahre den Besatz ganz verbieten.
Wetten das dann der Erhalt der Laichfische plötzlich ganz neu betrachtet wird?


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man wirklich einfach mal einige Jahre den Besatz ganz verbieten.
> Wetten das dann der Erhalt der Laichfische plötzlich ganz neu betrachtet wird?



Hallo,

wenn Du den Karpfenbesatz in Bayern verbieten willst, kriegst Du aber Probleme. Das ist der "Brotfisch" Nr. 1 bei den Anglern hier. Bei Hechten würde sich dagegen ein Besatzverbot kaum auswirken, da die sich, zumindest in den Gewässern hier welche ich kenne, wirklich gut selbsterhalten und Besatz eigentlich überflüssig ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (9. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn Du den Karpfenbesatz in Bayern verbieten willst, kriegst Du aber Probleme. Das ist der "Brotfisch" Nr. 1 bei den Anglern hier. Bei Hechten würde sich dagegen ein Besatzverbot kaum auswirken, da die sich, zumindest in den Gewässern hier welche ich kenne, wirklich gut selbsterhalten und Besatz eigentlich überflüssig ist.
> 
> ...



Mir fällt halt auf, das Stammtischmeinungen hin und herschwappen.
Bei uns in Norddeutschland reagiert man nun auf die Probleme durch zu hohen Karpfenbesatz in Teilen von Süddeutschland und will sie nicht mehr im Gewässer.
Ich hoffe Dier ist klar das solche Meinungen auch wie Wellen zurücklaufen, wenn sie die öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit ereicht haben.
Da werden sich dann halt auch Angler im kleinen Bayern, an deutsche Wünsche anpassen müssen.
Ich war die Tage mal wieder an einem 4 ha Altarm, von 800m Länge, dort sind die Jahre etwa 50 K a1 Kg besetzt worden und die werden da bis 20 Kg.
Mal ehrlich, wenn man so ein Gewsser kennt, weiß man genau wo, wie und wann, die zu fangen sind.
So wie jedes Jahr war das eine Sache von 2x2h, mir meine Speisefische zu holen.
Wenn Ich dann erfahre das Andere da Besatz von vielen Hundert Kg setzen, denke ich die können nicht Angeln und wissen auch sonst nicht was sie tun.
Leider weiß ich aber auch, das hier selbst die 50 Kg noch als zu viel und als sinnfrei betrachtet werden.
Ich habe so das Gefühl, das die vielen Stammtisch-Blasen die Extreme begünstigen und die vernünmpftigen Mittelwege behindern.

Wir haben viel zu viele Angler, als das sie nur alle Aal, Zander, Forelle und Hecht nutzen sollten.
Alternativ  wäre da ja noch Brachse, denn aber viele nicht wollen...die Weißfische und die Grundeln.
Die Schlei und die Äsche haben in Norddeutschland ein Vogelproblem...
Bleiben schwierige Ansiedlungsversuche mit Wanderfischen und Quappen und auch das Wertschätzen von sich selbst erhaltenden Welsbeständen.
Bei Karpfen und R.F kann man mit Besatz ein wenig aufbessern und in Maßen auch naturverträglich, den Nutz u.Freizeitwert verbessern.

Gefühlt werden die Extremen immer Lauter, auch wenn sie nicht mal selbst lesen oder nachdenken.
Warum auch, der Stammtisch hat die einfachen Wahrheiten..

@Lajos
Sei Dier nicht zu sicher, das der Karpfen bei Euch seine Loby behält.
Die Umbrüche in Deutschland sind gewaltig.
Das Hechtbesatz sich meist nicht rechnet war klar und wurde von R.A bestätigt und nun verallgemeinert.
Seine Fenstermaße wurden von der Diskussion um C&R geentert und seine Gedanken zum Karpfenbesatz nicht gelesen.


----------



## MarkusZ (9. April 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Die Schlei und die Äsche haben in Norddeutschland ein Vogelproblem..



Nicht nur dort.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Mit Karpfen und R.F kann man mit Besatz ein wenig aufbessern und in Maßen auch naturverträglich den Nutz u.Freizeitwert verbessern.



In geschlossenen Gewässern würde ich zustimmen,für Fließgewässsern mit selbsterhaltenden Beständen anderer Arten wohl eher nicht.

Entnahmefenster für diese Arten hielte ich auch nicht angebracht.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. April 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> @Lajos
> Sei Dier nicht zu sicher, das der Karpfen bei Euch seine Loby behält.
> Die Umbrüche in Deutschland sind gewaltig.
> Das Hechtbesatz sich meist nicht rechnet war klar und wurde von R.A bestätigt und nun verallgemeinert.
> Seine Fenstermaße wurden von der Diskussion um C&R geentert und seine Gedanken zum Karpfenbesatz nicht gelesen.



Hallo,

der gesamte nordbayerische Raum ist "Karpfenland". Wir haben hier, im Aischgrund und in der Oberpfalz, die größten Karpfenzuchtgebiete von Deutschland. Bei uns gehen viel Angler los um eben einen oder auch mehrere für die Pfanne zu fangen. Karpfenessen ist bei uns "in" und von langer Tradition. Ich schrieb hier schon mal an anderer Stelle: "wenn hier einer einen Karpfen in Pfannengröße wieder schwimmen lässt, kann es passieren, dass die mit den weissen Turnschuhen kommen und ihn mitnehmen"; kleines Späßchen, aber im Ernst, für etwas verrückt würde derjenige schon gehalten werden.
Das mit den Hechtbesatz (dass der meist Blödsinn ist) hörte ich das erste Mal 1992 auf einem Lehrgang bei der Landesanstalt für Fischerei in Bayern, Referent Dr. Bayrle, da dachte der Arlinghaus nicht mal im Traum daran.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (9. April 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Entnahmefenster für diese Arten hielte ich auch nicht angebracht.



Da gebe ich Dier recht Entnahmefenster für Karpfen und R.F, sind schwerlich mit dem schutz der Laichfische zum Wohle der Natur zu begründen.

Spanender wäre die Frage, ob vom Kormoran befischte  Äschen und Schleien-Bestände, nicht den Schutz der Laichfische mit Fenstmaßen gebrauchen könnten. 
Da wäre die Diskussion sicher noch deutlich sinnvoller als beim Hecht.
Denn da scheint man mit kleinen Setzlingen, nichts mehr erreichen zu können.


----------



## MarkusZ (9. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> da dachte der Arlinghaus nicht mal im Traum daran.



Arlinghaus hat das auch nicht erfunden, ebensowenig wie die Entnahmefenster.
Er stützt sich da auf viele ausländsiche Quellen und eigene Versuche.

Aber er hat das in Deutschland in die Öffentlichkeit gebracht und sich nen entspechenden Ruf erworben.


----------



## MarkusZ (9. April 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Spanender wäre die Frage, ob vom Kormoran befischte  Äschen und Schleien-Bestände, nicht den Schutz der Laichfische mit Fenstmaßen gebrauchen könnten.



Allervollste Zustimmung!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BERND2000 (9. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der gesamte nordbayerische Raum ist "Karpfenland". Wir haben hier, im Aischgrund und in der Oberpfalz, die größten Karpfenzuchtgebiete von Deutschland. Bei uns gehen viel Angler los um eben einen oder auch mehrere für die Pfanne zu fangen. Karpfenessen ist bei uns "in" und von langer Tradition. Ich schrieb hier schon mal an anderer Stelle: "wenn hier einer einen Karpfen in Pfannengröße wieder schwimmen lässt, kann es passieren, dass die mit den weissen Turnschuhen kommen und ihn mitnehmen"; kleines Späßchen, aber im Ernst, für etwas verrückt würde derjenige schon gehalten werden.
> 
> ...



Das ist wichtig das auch zu schreiben.
Viele Angler in Deutschland haben vergessen das Karpfen auch gegessen werden und halten Karpfen aber auch Wels für kaum genießbar.
In der Folge sind sie dann der Meinung das Karpfenbesatz nur dem Spass und C&R Diene.
Einst war de rKarpfen ein unglaublich geschätzter Speisefisch, viel teurer als Fleisch oder Aal, Hecht und Lachs.
Aber da spielt auch viel Gewohnheit rein..
Ich kenne viele Aussiedler die ungleich lieber Brachsen als Karpfen wollen... da wurde ich neugierig.
Brachse ist Super, wenn man sich nicht an den Gräten stört und die Vorurteile der Erziehung überwindet.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. April 2019)

Der heilige Sportfisch Karpfen.

Der braucht hier an den Seen gar kein Entnahmefenster , der beste Schutz sind hier die Großkarpfenangler am Gewässer.

Erzählt denen mal , der 5kg. Fisch von letzter Woche hätte super geschmeckt und wartet mal die Reaktion ab.
Oder noch besser den Karpfen in Sichtweite mitnehmen.

Ist nat. reine Hypothese und wahrscheinlich bin ich voller Vorurteile.

Da ich recht uninformiert und ungebildet hinsichtlich Gewässerökologie bin , verstehe ich auch die alljährliche Besatzaktion nicht.

Der Karpfen ist doch außerordentlich Gewässer-protektiv.

Ganz besonders in naturnahen Baggerseen, die von dem Besatz deutlich profitieren.

Wer braucht denn auch einen schmalen Krautgürtel, der von den Fischen umgewühlt und wieder ausgeschi..en wird.
Weg mit den unnützen Wasserpflanzen, der Schutz für Kleinfisch und  die Sauerstofferzeugung wird ohnehin überbewertet.

Am sinnvollsten ist verschlammter, zugekoteter Grund und reichlich Nährstoffeintrag durch Zusatzfutter ( gerne auch Fütterorgien ).

Solch eine Gewässervielfalt braucht doch jeder Vereinsangler und ordentlich Nachbesatz , am Besten Jährlich ohne Entnahmeabsicht.

Prost !


----------



## Nemo (9. April 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Spanender wäre die Frage, ob vom Kormoran befischte  Äschen und Schleien-Bestände, nicht den Schutz der Laichfische mit Fenstmaßen gebrauchen könnten.



Absolut! Dann brauchen wir noch einen, der das in kormoranisch übersetzt und bei den regelmäßigen Kormoranversammlungen an den Laichschongebieten vorträgt.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. April 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das ist wichtig das auch zu schreiben.
> Viele Angler in Deutschland haben vergessen das Karpfen auch gegessen werden und halten Karpfen aber auch Wels für kaum genießbar.
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## MarkusZ (9. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Dann brauchen wir noch einen, der das in kormoranisch übersetzt



Na ja, wenn die Kormorane alles unter 50cm abräumen und die Angler die ü50, braucht man sich irgendwann keine Gedanken mehr über Laichschongebiete zu machen.

Bei uns sind die schwarzen Vögel im Winter das wirkliche Problem, weniger wenn die Schleien laichen.
Bei den Äschen kann das schon eher mal der Fall sein, wenn die sich zum Laichen sammeln.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. April 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn die Kormorane alles unter 50cm abräumen und die Angler die ü50, braucht man sich irgendwann keine Gedanken mehr über Laichschongebiete zu machen.
> 
> Bei uns sind die schwarzen Vögel im Winter das wirkliche Problem, weniger wenn die Schleien laichen.
> Bei den Äschen kann das schon eher mal der Fall sein, wenn die sich zum Laichen sammeln.




Ich erlebte vor 40 Jahren Laichwanderungen der Äsche, da wanderten tausende Äschen (30cm-40cm) und stauten sich am Wehr.
Dort soll heute nicht mehr viel sein.
Ich habe vor über 20 Jahren einen Wildbestand in Norddeutschland E.befischt der nur C&R genutzt wurde.
Dort gab es alle Größen bis 60cm...auch bei der Bachforelle.
Die Eigentümer waren halt der Meinung der Bestand sei am Einbrechen...und wollten Klarheit.
Ein zweites Fischen zeigte trotz Besatz den Einbruch und heute soll da im Bach die Inselpopulation ganz verschwunden sein.
Die Eigentümer vermuteten damals das der W.B.V schuld sei...

Was die Schlei betrifft einst fing ich die Setzlinge überall..einige erreichten das Maß, wenige wurden groß.
Dann brach Sie ein und Besatz verschwand einfach...
Erst der Besatz mit kapitalen Laichschleien brachte wieder bessere Fänge und nun findet sich auch wieder Nachwuchs bis zur Setzlingsgröße.
Schon super wenn man da dann die weiter gewachsenen  Großschleien gemeinsam im Schwarm laichen sieht, wo Setzlingsbesatz viele Jahre scheiterte.
Allein dieser Schwarm war mehr als hier tausende Angler im Jahr noch fingen.
Nein der Besatz mit Setzlingen bei K oder S, ist regional längst nur noch Geldverschwendung.
Die Bedingungen der Natur haben sich mit dem Kormoran bei einigen Fischen halt geändert, die kann man nicht einfach ignorieren und weiter machen wie bisher und meinen das es ja so richtig sei.

Für die jüngeren Angler in meiner Region, sind Schleien und viele Andere Arten wie auch Wandersalmoniden seltene Exoten und selbst der Hecht und der Karpfen eine Seltenheit.
Die fangen nur Weißfisch,Grundeln, Aal, Barsch und Zander in geringer Stückzahl, auch wenn sie unter vielen Gewässern auf großer Fläche wählen können.
Da kann Ich nur froh sein, meine Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben als es noch ungleich mehr Fisch gab, es ist schwerer geworden die richtigen Stellen zu finden an die sich die Fische sammeln.
Aber kaum schwerer sie dann zu fangen.

Die Veränderungen durch den Kormoran sind brutal und werden doch von vielen noch gar nicht so ernst genommen.
Bei vielen Arten von Äsche, Schlei, Rotfeder bis zur Zährte wird der Schutz der wenigen Lachfische nun immer wichtiger.
Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal Anmerken, das der Rückgang beim Aal bei uns kaum größer ist als bei Fischen wie Schlei, Rotfeder oder Karpfen.
Das könnte auch an einem gemeinsamen Problem liegen, wo dann noch weitere Speziellere hin zu kommen.

International ist es im Übriegen gar keine Diskussion mehr Wert, ob größere Fische für den Fortbestand der Art wichtig sind. 
Das ist bei vielen Fischarten längst belegt, das die Eier größer sind und auch die Laichzeiten günstige werden.
Da diskutiert keiner mehr das junge Dorsche ja auch laichen und das jüngere Fische ja gesündere Eier haben könnten.
Das hat man früher geglaubt und lag leider total falsch.
Wildfischbestände und Fischzucht ist eben nicht das Gleiche.
Wobei einige Vereine ja auch eher Fischzucht oder Fischhälterung betreiben, als Wildfischbestände zu hegen.
Ertrags-Bewirtschaftung oder Naturnah-Hegen, da liegt wohl die Unterscheidung.


----------



## fishhawk (9. April 2019)

Hallo,


BERND2000 schrieb:


> International ist es im Übriegen gar keine Diskussion mehr Wert, ob größere Fische für den Fortbestand der Art wichtig sind.





BERND2000 schrieb:


> Bei vielen Arten von Äsche, Schlei, Rotfeder bis zur Zährte wird der Schutz der wenigen Lachfische nun immer wichtiger.





BERND2000 schrieb:


> Erst der Besatz mit kapitalen Laichschleien brachte wieder bessere Fänge und nun findet sich auch wieder Nachwuchs bis zur Setzlingsgröße.



Ich hoffe ja noch, dass sich diese Erkenntnisse auch mal bis in unsere Gegend rumspricht.

Gar nicht so leicht z.B. kormoransichere Laichschleien für den Besatz zu bekommen und auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen.

Wenn die dann von ordnungsgemäß nach AVFiG agierenden Anglern gleich wieder eins auf die Mütze bekämen, wäre das wahrscheinlich schon kontraproduktiv für die Bestandsentwicklung.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (9. April 2019)

Hallo miteinander



BERND2000 schrieb:


> International ist es im Übriegen gar keine Diskussion mehr Wert, ob größere Fische für den Fortbestand der Art wichtig sind.
> Das ist bei vielen Fischarten längst belegt, das die Eier größer sind und auch die Laichzeiten günstige werden.
> Da diskutiert keiner mehr das junge Dorsche ja auch laichen und das jüngere Fische ja gesündere Eier haben könnten.
> Das hat man früher geglaubt und lag leider total falsch.
> ...



Naja, das wird hier im Form seit einiger Zeit behauptet, dass da alles ganz klar wäre. Hält aber leider der Realität nicht stand.

Eigentlich sollten alle Alarmglocken angehen, wenn alle Profifischzüchter unisono sagen, dass ältere Fische keinen guten Laich abgeben. Ja, das Argument, dass Zuchtfische  "verhaltensgestört" sind, muss dann herhalten. Richtig: Die Teile, die durch die Zuchtbedingungen konditioniert werden (Schwarmverhalten, Nähe zum Menschen, schlechte Schwimmfähigkeit ...) ändern sich rasch, Aber eben nicht die Genetik. Also müsste man hellhörig werden, wenn Züchter sagen, dass die Theorie von den guten alten Laichfischen nicht stimmt. Aber geschenkt: Darauf kommt es nicht an.

Bei uns wurden vor  gut 3 Wochen die Wildfänge der Äschen abgestreift und dieser Tage sind die Nasen dran. Und bei all diesen Wildfischen zeigt sich seit Jahren. dass die Größen um die 40 cm die besten Laichergebnisse bringen. Der Laich der großen Fische ist praktisch unbrauchbar. In unserer Gegend war es weit verbreitet, dass man die Äsche ganzjährig geschont hat, in der Hoffnung die Bestandsdichte wieder hochzubringen. Seit einiger Zeit sind aber die meisten Vereine dazu übergegangen, dass Äschen ab 45 cm aufwärts entnommen werden dürfen weil deren Laich nichts mehr bringt.

Von diesem Sachverhalt hat die Fischereifachberatung Kenntnis (logisch: Muss ja die ganzjährige Schonung der Äsche genehmigen).

Wenn man in Bayern ernsthaft mit Zwischenschonmaßen arbeiten will ( ich mag das Wort "Küchenfenster" nicht sonderlich), dann wäre es klug, gut abgewachsene Fische  zu schonen und die ganz großen wieder zur Entnahme frei zu geben.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## rheinfischer70 (10. April 2019)

Was heißt eigentlich unbrauchbar? Äschen ab 45cm produzieren keinen Nachwuchs mehr? Sind diese unfruchtbar?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. April 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Sind diese unfruchtbar?


Weitestgehend ja.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. April 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

sehe ich auch so und wie schon erwähnt, warum nehmen Züchter Forellen zwischen 6 und 8 Jahren aus der Zucht, wenn diese etwa doppelt so alt werden? Bestimmt nicht, weil sie keine Ahnung haben. Bei allen Lebewesen läßt die Fortpflanzungsfähigkeit in Bezug auf Quantität und Qualität mit zunehmenden Alter nach, warum sollte es bei Fischen gerade anders sein.
Zum "Zwischenschonmaß" z.B. beim Hecht wäre 90-110 cm eventuell interessant, einen größeren Fisch zu schonen macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn mehr.
Abgesehen davon sehe ich den Hecht (für den soll ja das Zwischenschonmaß hauptsächlich erfunden worden sein) in keiner Weise in seinem Bestand irgendwie bedroht.
Wir haben keinen Fisch, welcher in Bezug auf seinen Lebensraum so flexibel ist wie der Hecht. Er kommt von der unteren Forellenregion bis ins Brackwasser vor, das schafft sonst kein Fisch. Wenn eine Fischart in Deutschland nicht bedroht ist, ist das der Hecht. Wieso sollte der eine besondere Schonung erfahren?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (10. April 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Der Laich der großen Fische ist praktisch unbrauchbar.



Liest sich hier wieder ganz anders -: http://www.argefa.org/sites/default/files/publikationen/pdf/Abschlussbericht_Aesche_2007.pdf

Seite 23   Da waren z.B. die Brütlinge der Äsche von 44,5 cm deutlich scherer und hatten eine signifikant niedrigere Mortaltiätsräte als die der 35 cm und 40,5 cm Fische.

Na gut, die war jetzt auch nen halben cm zu kurz, aber ich halte es trotzdem für unwahrscheinich, dass die beim nächsten Laichgang plötzlich nen Totalausfall produzieren wird.

Bemerkenwert auch die Aussage: 





> Die Beziehung "größere Laicher produzieren mehr und größere Eier die wiederum größere und stärkere Brut liefern" ist in der Forellenzucht bekannt (Bohl 1999).



Aber jeder hat so seine eigenen Erfahrungen und neigt gerne zu Pauschlierungen.

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass was in Gewässer A funktioniert deshalb nicht unbedingt in Gewässer B auch zutrifft.

Entnahmefenster kateogorisch zu verbieten halte ich deshalb für ebenso sinnfrei wie sie flächendeckend anzuordnen.

Wenn es in einem Gewässer nachweislich funktioniert, in einem anderen nicht, kann man ja individuell entscheiden.

Wenn es gar nicht erst erlaubt wird, wird man das aber nie rausfinden können.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (10. April 2019)

cancel


----------



## Fruehling (10. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Bei allen Lebewesen läßt die Fortpflanzungsfähigkeit in Bezug auf Quantität und Qualität mit zunehmenden Alter nach, warum sollte es bei Fischen gerade anders sein....



Vorstellbar wäre, daß die mit steigendem Eivolumen relativ kleiner werdende Eioberfläche eine Rolle spielt. Die Angriffsfläche für Keime z.B. ist bei kleinen Eiern im Verhältnis zum Volumen *deutlich* größer.

Vorstellbar wäre aber auch, daß Fisch, als wechselwarmes Lebewesen, so gar nicht in die Betrachtung herkömmlicher Fortpflanzungsfähigkeitsrelationen paßt. Wie verhält sich das eigentlich bei anderen "Kaltblütern"?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. April 2019)

Hallo miteinander



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wenn es gar nicht erst erlaubt wird, wird man das aber nie rausfinden können.



ich hab´s ja schon ein paar mal hier geschrieben: Einem meiner Vereine wurde das Zwischenschonmaß genehmigt, und zwar für Forellen. Ob es letztlich funktioniert hätte kann ich nicht sagen. Denn an dieser Regelung wäre der Verein innerlich fast zerbrochen. Die Mehrheit der Angler hatte kein Einsehen größere Forellen zurückzusetzen. Und so haben  wir  nach einem Jahr von uns aus wieder auf das alte System  mit dem Mindestmaß umgestellt.

Mir ist es nach wie vor ein Rätsel wieso scheinbar so viele Vereine mit der Fischereifachberatung auf Kriegsfuß stehen. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Wingsuiter (10. April 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Seite 23   Da waren z.B. die Brütlinge der Äsche von 44,5 cm deutlich scherer und hatten eine signifikant niedrigere Mortaltiätsräte als die der 35 cm und 40,5 cm Fische.
> 
> Na gut, die war jetzt auch nen halben cm zu kurz, aber ich halte es trotzdem für unwahrscheinich, dass die beim nächsten Laichgang plötzlich nen Totalausfall produzieren wird.



Es ist doch bekannt, dass die Äsche mit 45cm in ihre Wechseljahre kommt. Deswegen werden die dann auch so zickig beim befischen und haben Stimmungsschwankungen ;-)


----------



## BERND2000 (10. April 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Lajos1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wir haben keinen Fisch, welcher in Bezug auf seinen Lebensraum so flexibel ist wie der Hecht. Er kommt von der unteren Forellenregion bis ins Brackwasser vor, das schafft sonst kein Fisch. Wenn eine Fischart in Deutschland nicht bedroht ist, ist das der Hecht. Wieso sollte der eine besondere Schonung erfahren?
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. April 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Vorstellbar wäre, daß die mit steigendem Eivolumen relativ kleiner werdende Eioberfläche eine Rolle spielt. Die Angriffsfläche für Keime z.B. ist bei kleinen Eiern im Verhältnis zum Volumen *deutlich* größer.
> 
> Vorstellbar wäre aber auch, daß Fisch, als wechselwarmes Lebewesen, so gar nicht in die Betrachtung herkömmlicher Fortpflanzungsfähigkeitsrelationen paßt. Wie verhält sich das eigentlich bei anderen "Kaltblütern"?


Bei Reptilien sieht es so aus, das größere  Muttertiere in der Regel größere Nachkommen  (Eier) haben. Bei einigen nimmt auch die Zahl der Eier zu, aber eben auch die Größe.


----------



## MarkusZ (10. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> größere _* Mutterliebe *_in der Regel größere Nachkommen  (Eier) haben.



Kann man das messen oder war die automatische Rechtschreibkorrektur zu voreilig?



> Wenn eine Fischart in Deutschland nicht bedroht ist, ist das der Hecht. Wieso sollte der eine besondere Schonung erfahren?



Ich würde mir nicht anmaßen wollen, die Situation für alle Gewässer in D pauschal beurteilen zu können. Bin zwar schon ein bisschen rumgekommen, aber dazu kenne ich viel zu wenige.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. April 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist schon wieder bei Fischzucht gelandet....
Ich finde es ja interessant was Du schreibst, aber das kann man auch im Hinblick von Schadstoffen hinterfragen.
Der hohe Schlupferfolg ist draußen aber weniger wichtig...
Die künstliche Vermehrung braucht man immer dann, wenn die nachhaltige, naturnahe Bewirtschaftung von Wildfischen schon scheiterte.
Böse könnte man sagen in Deutschland immer öfter.....wei die Regeln der nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung von Deutschland so erfolgreich sind.
Aber es stimmt einfach nicht das Fischzüchter nicht auch große Fische verwenden, beim Hecht und vielen Anderen tun sie es halt.
Aber von Bedeutung ist eher die natürliche Vermehrung.
Die wurde im Süßwasser halt selten untersucht, weil man erforscht wo es um Geld geht wie in der Fischzucht.
Vielleicht sollte man da mal auf die gut untersuchten Wirtschaftsfische der Hochseefischerei schauen.....
Dort wird auch nicht gezüchtet oder besetzt, aber dort brechen die Bestände ein wenn man sich darauf verlässt das die Jungfische den Nachwuchs schon liefern.
Dort vermisst man nun die alten Laichfische und hält sie für wertvoll.....
Dort hat das System Mindestmaß und staatlicher Schutz längst total versagt.
Was unterscheidet eigentlich Süß und Salzwasserfischbestände...?
Die Möglichkeit, mit Fischzucht und Besatz das Versagen zu verschleiern, wenn es genügend Ehrenamtliche Hilfe bekommt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. April 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Kann man das messen oder war die automatische Rechtschreibkorrektur zu voreilig?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich würde mir nicht anmaßen wollen, die Situation für alle Gewässer in D pauschal beurteilen zu können. Bin zwar schon ein bisschen rumgekommen, aber dazu kenne ich viel zu wenige.




 eine Seuche


----------



## Lajos1 (10. April 2019)

Hallo Bernd2000,

was die Wasserstrassen betrifft gebe ich Dir recht. Wir haben hier den RMD-Kanal auf 65 Kilometer zum Befischen. Das ist tatsächlich das schlechteste Hechtgewässer, welches ich kenne. Aber das schon von Anfang an (wird seit rund 45 Jahren befischt), das liegt aber daran, dass solche "Wasserstrassen" für den Hecht einen denkbar schlechten Lebensraum bieten und meiner Meinung nach da ein Hechtbesatz auch Blödsinn ist. Wenn ein Gewässer nicht für Hechte geeignet ist, dann sind es eben solche Wasserstrassen. Alle anderen Gewässer hier, welche ich kenne und befische haben einen guten bis sehr guten Hechtbestand (bis auf die Salmonidengewässer) und das schon seit ich das beurteilen kann (1960). 
Ich finde daher nicht, dass der Hecht in solchen Wasserstrassen bedroht ist, das ist halt nur der denkbar schlechteste Lebensraum für diesen Fisch. Mit den Zandern sieht es da natürlich ganz anders aus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (10. April 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Kann man das messen oder war die automatische Rechtschreibkorrektur zu voreilig?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich würde mir nicht anmaßen wollen, die Situation für alle Gewässer in D pauschal beurteilen zu können. Bin zwar schon ein bisschen rumgekommen, aber dazu kenne ich viel zu wenige.



Hallo,

das sollte auch keine pauschale Beurteilung sein, die ich ja auch nicht direkt abgeben kann. Aber was man so liest und hört, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das der Hecht besonders schützenswert sein sollte. 
Welches Potential die Gewässer wirklich haben, auch bei uns, kann man sehen, wenn man da mit einem Hechtspezialisten (welcher ich nicht bin) mal unterwegs ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. April 2019)

Moin,

vergesst doch bitte die Mär vom Kapitalen , besseren Laichfisch !

Es ist nicht logisch nachzuvollziehen , da die breite Masse auch die meisten Eier / Nachfahren produziert - NICHT die wenigen Altfische.

Fische mittlerer Größe haben im Vergleich zu den Kleinen Laichfischen deutlich weniger Fressfeinde.
Gleichzeitig steigt aber die Mortalität der Altfische an.

Es gibt gute Gründe, warum der 90er oder Meterzander so selten ist.

Als der eutrophe Rhein von mir befischt wurde und die Fische als ungeniessbar galten, waren die Durchschnittsfänge Fische zwischen 40und 50cm.

Diese breite Masse war reichlich vorhanden.

Es gab weniger 55-65 er Fische und selten einen 70er Zander zu fangen.

Der Fang von großen Altfischen 80++ war sehr selten...und Meterfische nat. seltene Zufälle.

Ein gesunder Bestand besteht in Pyramidenform und die wichtigesten Laichfische würde ich niemals an der kleinsten Stelle , der Spitze , verorten.

Die größten Fische im Gewässer zu schonen , ist Unsinn.

Nehmt kleinere und die ganz Großen mit und gut is.

Am großen Hecht erkennt man den schlechten Fischer ( Bewirtschafter ).

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (10. April 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd2000,
> 
> was die Wasserstrassen betrifft gebe ich Dir recht. Wir haben hier den RMD-Kanal auf 65 Kilometer zum Befischen. Das ist tatsächlich das schlechteste Hechtgewässer, welches ich kenne. Aber das schon von Anfang an (wird seit rund 45 Jahren befischt),  Mit den Zandern sieht es da natürlich ganz anders aus.
> 
> ...



Tut mir Leid, aber das ist deine rein subjektive Wahrnehmung.

Ich hab in den 70/80ern dort sehr gut Hecht gefangen und ich bin auch kein "Spezialist". Durchschnitt so 70 - 90 cm. die größten so 100 -120cm, alles auf Kunstköder.

Laut Fangstatistik des Verbandes wurden zu dieser Zeit auch ungefähr so viele Hechte gefangen wie heutzutage Zander. Allerdings durfte man anfangs ja nur von Hausen bis Nürnberg fischen, also nur die Hälfte der heutigen Strecke.

Nach meiner Beobachtung ging es mit dem Hechtbestand bergab als der Kanal durchgängig befahrbar wurde man begann rund um die Uhr zu schleusen und zu fahren und die großen Schubverbände und Hotelschiffe kamen. Da hätte wohl auch ein Entnahmefenster nichts gebracht, das Habitat hat sich halt verändert.

Das 45er Äschen grundsätzlich  unbrauchbare Laicher wären kann man m.E. auch nicht verallgemeinern. Mag zwar in manchen Gewässern so sein, aber das könnte da auch mehr am Alter und dem Stamm liegen.  Wenn dort 45er schon im letzten Lebensabschnitt sind, könnte ich mir das schon vorstellen.

Es gibt aber sehr produktive Gewässer mit großwüchsigen Fischen, wie z.B. die Gmundner Traun, da wäre ne 45er noch im besten Alter und hätte noch so 15cm Wachstum vor sich. 

Hatte auch mal nen Bericht eines kanadischen Biologen gelesen, dass eine 48er arktische Äsche sein allerbester Fisch für die hatchery gewesen.wäre.

Mit Pauschalurteilen sollte man vorsichtig sein.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. April 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> vergesst doch bitte die Mär vom Kapitalen , besseren Laichfisch !
> 
> ...



Nur das der Zander halt im Rhein kaum länger vorkommt wie die Wollhandkrabbe...

Aber Egal ich denke Du stellst eine logische Theorie auf, wenn Du behauptest in der Natur würden Fische nur aus Versehen groß und Alt werden und das sei gar nicht nötig.
Ich Drehe die Fragestellung einfach mal um, kannst Du beweisen das Altfische in der Natur unnötig sind? 
Denn so stellt sich die Frage wenn man die Natur achtet und wertschätzt und erhalten will.
Wenn nicht, dann sollte man das nicht anzweifeln das es einen Grund gibt...
Ich halte das für menschliche Selbstüberschätzung, klüger sein zu wollen als die erprobte Realität der Natur.
Mit der umgekehrten Betrachtung, werden wir nur immer neue Probleme erschaffen, die nicht alle wieder in wenigen Jahrzehnten zu beheben sind.

Auch in einem Wald sind alte große Baume unnötig, denn sie vermehren sich ja früh, wenn sie nicht gar gepflanzt werden.
Nur ist es dann ein Nutzwald und nicht der Lebensraum Ur-Wald.
Jetzt kann man sich fragen, wie viel Natur Wir wollen und zulassen.
Beim Wald haben wir uns längst darn gewöhnt das der sich nicht mehr selbst erhalten muss, da wird aufgeforstet.
Nur bei den Fischen erwartet man eigentlich immer noch das die sich selbst erhalten und finden Besatz nicht so toll.

Nicht einmal die alte Betrachtung der Pyramiede ist sicher, wenn Du  die Natur betrachtest.
Oft sind es die Alten die Ihre erreichte Stellung sehr lange auskosten, bis sie am Alter sterben.
Der fitteste Nachwuchs steht dann in Reseve bereit, wenn oben was frei wird.

Die Mär ist, das es langfristig reicht das kaum noch ältere Laichfische erhalten bleiben.
Vemutlich hätte ein gesunder Hechtbestand unter deinen mitleren Zandern im Rhein ganz ordentlich aufgeräumt.
So wie der Hecht das oft tut, wenn es ein Hechtgewässer ist.
In guten Hechtgewässern tun sich Zander und Wels recht schwer große Zahlen zu erreichen oder?

Und diesen alten Spuch "Am großen Hecht erkennt man den schlechten Fischer" finde ich besonders gut.
Am fehlenden Großen Hecht erkennt man die Überfischung, Ertragsdenken und eine naturfehrne Bewirtschaftung.
Denn von  der Natur, ist der Großhecht ja vorgesehen.

Junge Fische sind oft schon unglaublich fruchtbar, oft auch unglaublich früh fruchtbar wenn sie beste Bedingungen haben.
Aber die Eier und Larven sind dann auch kleiner, empfindlicher und brauchen kleineres Futter.
Ich meine im Aquarium auch oft zu erleben das sie zahlreicher schlüpfen.
In der Fischzucht ist  das kein wirkliches Problem, aber draußen im Überlebenskampf und ums Futter.....geht es um kleinste Startvorteile.
Wenn dort Altfische größere Eier legen oder längere Laichfasen haben, vielleicht auch noch mehr Wert auf Partner, Laichzeitpunkt und Laichplatz legen.
Teilweise die Eier besser schützen können, ergeben sich multiplizierende Vorteile.
Dann kommt noch hin zu das, die diese Altfische erprobte Veteranen im Überlebenskampf sind, also viel unwahrscheinlicher verhungern, gefressen werden und vielleicht die langjährige Reseve sind, falls Halbstarke oder der Nachwuchs nicht überleben.
In den Alten schlummert der langjährige Erfahrungsschatz aus der Erprobung, da sind sie dann selbst die Reserve oder das "Genetische Gedächnis" der Population.

Werden immer mehr Erstlaicher und Halbstarke gefangen und die großen Altfische werden immer seltener, betrachtet man es eigentlich als erstes Alarmsignal der Überfischung.
Teilweise gibt es dann noch reichlich Nachwuchs, bis schwupp,huch....auch der dann einbricht.

Sagen wir mal so das System Mindestmaß hat seine Schwächen vor allem langfristig.
Aber es wurde ja auch für die Fischerei ersonnen und nicht für Millionen Freizeitangler und Hobyfischer, die das aus Freude am Fangen tun und die Großen und Seltenen ganz gezielt befischen.
Gleichzeitig wurde die Ausrüstung immer günstiger und besser, so das man nun auch Einzelfische suchen kann.
Dazu wurden einst die Fressfeinde der Fische im Binnenland kurz gehalten.
Da sollte man sich schon Gedanken machen ob alte Betrachtungen wie der Grund zum Fischen wäre nur Nahrungsgewinnung oder der Nachwuchs wird ja groß, nicht verfeinert werden müssen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (10. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wie das Futter gefertigt wurde ist ziemlich egal, entscheidend sind die Inhaltsstoffe.



stimmt auffallend , deshalb hat

Casein
Egg Albumin
Erdnussmehl
Fischmehl
Fleischmehl
Forellimehl
Garnelenmehl
Hanfmehl

Heilbuttmehl
Heringsmehl
Kabeljaumehl
Kartoffelmehl
Knochenmehl
Lactalbumin
Lachsmehl
Milchpulver
Maismehl
Natrium Casein
Oktopusmehl
Reismehl

Robin Red
Soja Konzentrat
Sojaisolat
Sojamehl vollfett
Thunfischmehl
Tigernussmehl
Vitamelo
Vollei Pulver
Weizengluten
Weizengrieß
eigentlich nix im wasser zu suchen!
man kann natürlich einen karpfen wie ein schwein mästen, dann düngt er auch das wasser wie ein schwein den acker.
oder das zeugs schimmelt am gewässergrund.
alles in allem hat man als angler den nährstoffeintrag ins gewässer zu unterlassen, wenn man probleme mit rückständen der agrarchemie  und eutrophierung vermeiden will.
die gewässer sind auch so schon viel zu hoch belastet

https://www.scinexx.de/news/biowiss...0ufk0bVDqy4fNMXXDYl2cr8BCHdYJnNYEwPkEN7cg0P6A


----------



## MarkusZ (11. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> rückständen der agrarchemie



Sind aber eigentlich alles Naturprodukte und biologisch abbaubar.  Aber natürlich muss man das trotzdem nicht zentnerweise verklappen.
Hängt aber immer von der Situation am jeweiligen Gewässer ab.



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> eigentlich nix im wasser zu suchen!



Wahrscheinlich angest du ohne deswegen ohne Blei, ohne Gummifische, ohne chemisch hergestellte Schnüre usw. ?



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Angler hatte kein Einsehen größere Forellen zurückzusetzen.



Da müsste man sich als Vereinsführung schon Gedanken machen, wenn die Mehrheit der Mitglieder sich nicht an beschlossene Hegemaßnahmen halten will.
Das spricht aus meiner Sicht eher gegen die Mitglieder als gegen die Hegemaßnahe.
Wurde nicht ausreichend aufgeklärt oder hat man bei der Mitgliederauswahl alles richtig gemacht?
Braucht man dann  auch keine Fanglimits und Vereinsschonzeiten mehr?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (11. April 2019)

Hallo MarkusZ,
Hallo miteinander



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Da müsste man sich als Vereinsführung schon Gedanken machen, wenn die Mehrheit der Mitglieder sich nicht an beschlossene Hegemaßnahmen halten will.
> Das spricht aus meiner Sicht eher gegen die Mitglieder als gegen die Hegemaßnahe.
> Wurde nicht ausreichend aufgeklärt oder hat man bei der Mitgliederauswahl alles richtig gemacht?
> Braucht man dann  auch keine Fanglimits und Vereinsschonzeiten mehr?



Die Mitglieder sind eigentlich handverlesen. Man kann dem Verein noch nicht mal so einfach beitreten. Aufnahmegebühr im vierstelligen Bereich, Jahresbeitrag im oberen dreistelligen Bereich, bekanntes Salmonidengewässer.

Die Sache war vereinsintern genau besprochen und auf der Mitgliederversammlung mehrheitlich auch beschlossen. Aber es waren halt nur gut  die Hälfte der Mitglieder auf der Versammlung.

Und wenn man dann merkt, dass der Widerstand groß ist, die Hälfte der Mitglieder das innerlich einfach nicht packt, dann muss man entscheiden ob man als Verein zusammen bleiben will oder nicht.

Und natürlich haben wir weiterhin Fanglimits:
1 Huchen pro Jahr                                                 Huchen 90 cm
5 Äschen pro Jahr                                                  Äsche 45 cm
80 Salmoniden (einschl. Huchen + Äsche)                Bachforelle 35 cm
                                                                             Regenbogen 28cm

Haben auch ansonsten zivilisierte Verhältnisse im Verein. Dürfen auch aus Hegegründen Salmoniden zurücksetzen, aber kein reines c+r betreiben.

Das Vereinsleben ist  auch wieder harmonisch.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Georg Baumann (11. April 2019)

Ich sag jetzt mal was ganz Ketzerisches. Träumen wir nicht alle davon, auch mal einen wirklich kapitalen Trophäenfisch zu fangen? Da hilft ein Zwischenschonmaß fernab von den ganzen Diskussionen um den Laicherfolg, etc. schon. Abgesehen davon sehe ich eigentlich keinen Grund, an den ganzen Forschungsergebnissen zu zweifeln - die stammen ja nicht nur aus Deutschland, sondern wie schon mehrfach geschrieben aus der ganzen Welt und sind da ziemlich eindeutig. Gerne können meinetwegen dann große Trophäenfische wieder entnommen werden, wenn's vereinsintern hilft, ein Zwischenmaß durchzusetzen.


----------



## Grünknochen (11. April 2019)

Absolut richtig. Bezweifeln kann man natürlich alles. Wenn man aber Dinge zu entscheiden hat, ist wissenschaftliche Expertise die einzig relevante Entscheidungsgrundlage. Exakt so ist das übrigens in Hamburg gelaufen.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. April 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Träumen wir nicht alle davon, auch mal einen wirklich kapitalen Trophäenfisch zu fangen?



Genau so auch in meinem Fall, seit Jahrzehnten auf der Jagd nach dem Großhecht (130+) und ich würde mich schlichtweg in den Arxxx beißen, wenn etwa mein Verein beschlossen hätte ein Fangfenster einzuführen und ich diesen Fisch dann nicht entnehmen dürfte!
Mir reicht nämlich ein Foto nicht, der Fisch würde definitiv als Präparat an meiner Wand seinen Platz finden und das Schönste ist, den Präparator müsste ich nicht mal zahlen.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon sehe ich eigentlich keinen Grund, an den ganzen Forschungsergebnissen zu zweifeln - die stammen ja nicht nur aus Deutschland, sondern wie schon mehrfach geschrieben aus der ganzen Welt und sind da ziemlich eindeutig.



Ich eigentlich auch nicht, aber die genannten Forschungen werden doch nur entsprechend nach dem eigenen Gusto ausgelegt und sollen in der Regel nur dazu dienen um eine ausreichende Bevorratung von Großfischen sicher zu stellen, um z.B. zahlende Gastangler ans Gewässer zu ziehen, oder auch nur Releasers Traum zu verwirklichen!
So an der Mürritz, wo es noch nie an Großhechten mangelte, man jetzt aber den Gästen zumindest vorgaukeln kann, möglichst beste Chancen auf das ersehnte Foto mit dem Kapitalen zu haben.
Also Fangfenster unnötigerweise, aus wirtschaftlicher Erwägung.
Wenn dann noch ernsthaft versucht wird ein Fangfenster auf Karpfen zu rechtfertigen, wie hier im Thread zu lesen, dann wirds einfach irrwitzig.
Ich warte eigentlich noch auf den Vorschlag, doch bitte Fangfenster auf Waller zu installieren und das möglichst flächendeckend?

Jürgen


----------



## Grünknochen (11. April 2019)

Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht. Hier kann man doch so ziemlich alles nachlesen zum Thema Entnahmefenster:
https://www.igb-berlin.de/sites/def...wnload-files/IGB_Bericht_Heft_30_2017_web.pdf


----------



## Taxidermist (11. April 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht. Hier kann man doch so ziemlich alles nachlesen zum Thema Entnahmefenster:
> https://www.igb-berlin.de/sites/def...wnload-files/IGB_Bericht_Heft_30_2017_web.pdf



Schön das du diese PDF als Argumentation hervorholst.
In deinem vorherigen Post beziehst du dich auf die Vorgänge in Hamburg.
Wie schon auf dem Titel dieser PDF ersichtlich ist, steht da "strukturloser Baggersee"!
Aus dieser Veröffentlichung geht nun hervor, das man zunächst erst mal Strukturverbesserungen am Gewässer vornehmen sollte und diese mindestens begleitend zum Fangfenster geschehen sollten?
Wo ist dies denn in Hamburg geschehen?
Im Gegenteil, man hat die Fahrrinne vertieft und so für ungünstige Strömungsverhältnisse gesorgt, um nicht sogar von Todeszonen für Fische zu sprechen.
Hier ist zu erkennen, dass wiedermal wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse/Veröffentlichungen beliebig ausgelegt werden, so wie es gerade mal passend erscheint!

Jürgen


----------



## Georg Baumann (11. April 2019)

@Taxidermist: Drücke Dir fest die Daumen, dass es mit dem 130+ irgendwann klappt und freue mich auf tolle Fotos, gerne auch vom Präparat. Ich persönlich plädiere ja auch dafür, dass die ganz großen Trophäenfische wieder entnommen werden dürfen. Wo die Grenze jeweils liegt, müsste aufs Gewässer angepasst werden. 

Vielleicht sollten wir aus der Debatte auch keine Glaubensfrage machen, sondern einfach nur festhalten, dass es da Forschungsergebnisse gibt, die zeigen, dass große Fische für die Fortpflanzung ziemlich wichtig sind. Was dann die einzelnen Bewirtschafter daraus machen, bleibt doch ihnen überlassen. Wenn es ein Gewässer nicht nötig hat bzw. die Vereinsmitglieder das nicht wolle - fein. Dort, wo es gewollt und umgesetzt wird, finde ich persönlich es eine gute Sache.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. April 2019)

@Taxidermist: Ich kann dich voll und ganz verstehen. Habe auch Jahrzehnte gebraucht, um auf 100+ zu kommen.


----------



## MarkusZ (11. April 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wo die Grenze jeweils liegt, müsste aufs Gewässer angepasst werden.



Das ist der Punkt, denn nicht in jedem Gewässer wachsen Fische gleich schnell und werden gleich groß. In einem Wasser könnte z.B. ein 1,20er Hecht schon ein Methusalem sein, woanders noch voll im Saft stehen. Und die Laichqualtät dürfte ja nicht wegen der Größe irgendwann wieder abnehmen, sondern wegen des Alters.
Selbst im gleichen Gewässer kann es bei manchen Fischen gleicher Größe beträchtliche Altersunterschiede geben.



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Dürfen auch aus Hegegründen Salmoniden zurücksetzen, aber kein reines c+r betreiben.



Wenn ihr ne Ausnahmegenehmigung habt, muss man in dem Fall nicht unbedingt mit Zwang arbeiten, sondern eben versuchen die ablehnenden Mitglieder zu überzeugen. Manchmal muss man auf den Faktor Zeit und das Vorbild setzen.  Egoisten sterben aber nie ganz aus.

Wichtig finde ich, dass dem Bewirtschafter eben die Möglichkeiten offen stehen. Ob er es dann auch macht sollte von der Situation abhängen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. April 2019)

moin,

ob man große Fische aus Hegegründen zurücksetzen muss , sollen kompetente Fachleute entscheiden.

Einem Angler fehlt das wissen und er hält sich an die Vorgaben des Fischereiberechtigten.

Mein Beispiel bezog sich auf einen Fluss ohne Besatz und guten Voraussetzungen für den Zanderbestand.

Einer der seltenen 90er Zander ist für den Bestand viel unwichtiger, als gute Lebensbedingungen.
Der Große hatte schon zigfach für Nachwuchs gesorgt und der Angler darf den Fisch dann auch gerne verwerten.

Er hat ja noch die Möglichkeit, den fisch unverzüglich schonend zurückzusetzen, wenn er keinen Bedarf an so viel Fisch hat oder anderweitig
argementiert wird.
In diesem Falle muss er ihn sogar zurücksetzen.

Ich habe kein Problem damit.

Das Beispiel mit den großen Besatzschleien zeigt aber auch, dass der große Laichfisch die Art entscheidend erhalten kann.

Es kommt auf das Gewässer an.

Ich habe in Jahrzehnten angelei noch keinen Hecht über 90cm. gefangen und ich "träume" davon auch nicht.

Ich bin ein Angler mit Verwertungsabsicht, der sein Hobby "dezent" auslebt - wenn ich genug Fisch habe , dann stelle ich das angeln ein.

Es gibt nämlich an viel beangelten Gewässern noch andere Möglichkeiten um die Bestände zu schonen.

Weniger angeln.
Dann braucht man kein Fangfenster sondern einen beschränkten Zugang zum Gewässer - das passt aber der Spassgesellschaft gar nicht,

denn Angeln wird derzeit als Lifestyle im Kunstködersektor verhökert - der (Trophäen)Fisch ist nur Mittel zum Zweck bei gewissen Leuten.

Orientiert wird sich an Werbemaßnahmen "Made in Holland" - ganz gefährliche Sackgasse !

Leider hängst die ausufernde Selbstdarstellung auch damit zusammen - geiler Fisch , geile Fotos , geile "Likes" , geiler Typ .

Schätzt , schützt und achtet die Natur mehr - back to the roots...

Unbequem - oder????


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. April 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wo die Grenze jeweils liegt, müsste aufs Gewässer angepasst werden.



Und darin liegt bereits ein Problem der Realisierbarkeit. Das mag vielleicht für Vereine machbar sein, die ne Handvoll Gewässer betreuen oder besitzen.
Schaut man sich aber mal die verschiedenen Regionen an, kommt man ganz schnell zu dem Schluss das es nicht grad wenige Regionen gibt die deutlich mehr Gewässer haben, wo niemand in der Lage sein wird, in den nächsten 20 Jahren auch nur annähernd sämtliche Gewässer zu analysieren und die Maßnahmen anzupassen.
Das ist einfach nen Ding der Unmöglichkeit, bestenfalls umsetzbar im sehr kleinen Rahmen oder nur auf Einzelgewässer.
Von daher bleibt nur ne Pauschalisierung, dann aber nicht mit Entnahmefenster eben weil es dann auch sehr viele Nachteile mit sich bringt, sondern wie üblich mit Mindestmaß. Das ist nunmal die einzige Option, ohne jemanden vor den Kopf zu stoßen oder gar die Beangelung einzelner Fischarten zu verbieten. Man hat ja schließlich auch noch Fangbegrenzungen in den Stückzahlen bei diversen Fischarten.
Flächendeckend mit Entnahmefenstern zu hantieren halte ich jedenfalls für nicht durchführbar. Bis das wirklich funktionieren würde und die Leute immernoch an ihren Fang kommen, hätten selbst meine Ururenkel nen grauen Bart.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. April 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Orientiert wird sich an Werbemaßnahmen "Made in Holland" - ganz gefährliche Sackgasse !



Wie kommst du darauf? Die Niederlande haben aufgrund ihrer C&R-Politik einen um Längen besseren Fischbestand als Deutschland. Die Sackgasse sehe ich in der deutschen Angelpolitik. Ohne Besatz wären hier die meisten Gewässer leer und das kann wohl auch nicht der richtige Weg sein.


----------



## Andal (11. April 2019)

Die kompromisslose Rücksetzung kapitaler Fische ermöglicht vor allem eines ziemlich gewiss. Es bestehen beste Gelegenheiten, dass dieser Fisch abermals zum Fotomodell wird. Besonders bei Karpfen, jenen die schon einen Eigennnamen führen, wird das ja sehr gerne lautstark kritisiert. Bei Forellen wieder viel weniger, weil die nun mal allen gut schmecken. Bei den üblichen Raubfischen ist es ein Sakrileg, wogegen bei einem Weissfisch kaum einer das Wort erhebt, wenn er verwertet wird. Sehr viel Janusköpfigkeit in der Debatte und das die Dosis das Gift macht, wird gerne mal unterschlagen, weil es ja ggf. das eigene Argument schwächen könnte.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. April 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Leider hängst die ausufernde Selbstdarstellung auch damit zusammen - geiler Fisch , geile Fotos , geile "Likes" , geiler Typ .
> 
> Schätzt , schützt und achtet die Natur mehr - back to the roots...
> 
> Unbequem - oder????



Ja, aber wahr.

Heutiges C&R und die einstigen Wettfischen auf Weißfische haben viel gemeinsam.
(Diese Helden taugen nichts als Vorbild, aber zur Werbung)
Nur wird Raubbau nicht besser wenn man die Fische dann auch noch tötet um sich rechtlich anzusichern.

Aber was ist mit dem Aalangler der zufällig, eine Quappe oder einen Wandersamoniden fängt.
Soll er die wirklich entnehmen (wo erlaubt), oder sollte man Ihn loben und nicht bestrafen, wenn Er sie schwimmen lässt.
Die meisten Angler träumen das sie mal einen seltenen Fang machen und versuchen es...
Sollen Sie diese Einzelfänge, dann wirklich auch immer verwerten oder zeigt es nicht auch besondere Achtung vor der Natur, das Besondere zu bewahren?
Ich habe das Gefühl das es gar nicht so einfach ist, Wer da wirklich Achtung vor der Natur/Kreatur hat.
Denn so einfach schwarz /weiß wie C&R/Verwertungsabsicht scheint es nicht zu sein.


----------



## Grünknochen (11. April 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schön das du diese PDF als Argumentation hervorholst.
> In deinem vorherigen Post beziehst du dich auf die Vorgänge in Hamburg.
> Wie schon auf dem Titel dieser PDF ersichtlich ist, steht da "strukturloser Baggersee"!
> Aus dieser Veröffentlichung geht nun hervor, das man zunächst erst mal Strukturverbesserungen am Gewässer vornehmen sollte und diese mindestens begleitend zum Fangfenster geschehen sollten?
> ...



Dumm nur, dass Autoren dieses Buches am Projekt HH beteiligt waren. Zu erkennen ist also lediglich, dass sich die zuständige Behörde des entsprechenden Sachverstandes bedient hat mit dem Ergebnis, dass ein Entnahmefenster für die spezielle Situation Hamburg Sinn macht. Dass die gesetzliche Vorgabe im Übrigen variabel ist, dh im Einzelfall aus hegerischen Gründen auf die konkreten Bedingungen eines einzelnen Gewässers - auch unter Aufhebung des Entnahmefensters - angepasst werden kann, tut sein übriges.  Machste nix.


----------



## Andal (11. April 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Aber was ist mit dem Aalangler der zufällig, eine Quappe oder einen Wandersamoniden fängt.
> Soll er die wirklich entnehmen (wo erlaubt)...


So wie üblicherweise auf Aal gefischt wird, steckt der Wurmhaken dann eh hinter den Pylorusanhängen fest. Dann sollte er den Fisch auch mitnehmen, statt ihn zu vermurksen und am Ende den Krebsen zum Fraße zu werfen. Ja ich weiß, auch dagegen gibt es markige Sprüche.


----------



## Fruehling (11. April 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Die kompromisslose Rücksetzung kapitaler Fische ermöglicht vor allem eines ziemlich gewiss. Es bestehen beste Gelegenheiten, dass dieser Fisch abermals zum Fotomodell wird....



Und nicht nur das! Es ermöglicht mindestens zu gleichen Teilen, daß der nächste Kochtopfangler, so er einen dieser kapitalen Fische fängt, einen größeren Topf braucht...


----------



## Nemo (11. April 2019)

Der Aal ist eigentlich ein wunderbares Beispiel dafür, dass man nicht alles einheitlich regeln kann sondern für jede Fischart separat betrachten muss.


----------



## fishhawk (11. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Der Aal ist eigentlich ein wunderbares Beispiel dafür, dass man nicht alles einheitlich regeln kann sondern für jede Fischart separat betrachten muss.



Joo, wenn Schonmaße den Zweck erfüllen sollen, dass der Fisch mindestens einmal ablaichen soll,  wozu hat der Aal dann z.B. in Bayern ein Mindestmaß? 

Ich glaube kaum dass dort untermaßige Aale schon jemals abgelaicht haben und Mehrfachlaicher scheint es beim Aal auch nicht zu geben. 
Da wäre ggf.  nur ein Mindestmaß über Geschlechtsreife zielführend und dann auch noch für männliche und weibliche Aale getrennt. Und selbst dann würde es wohl kaum ein Aal aus bayerischen Gewässern bis zu Sargassosee schaffen.

In Hamburg sieht das wieder ganz anders aus, da sind die ja razfaz in der Nordsee.



Andal schrieb:


> Es bestehen beste Gelegenheiten, dass dieser Fisch abermals zum Fotomodell wird. Besonders bei Karpfen, jenen die schon einen Eigennnamen führen, wird das ja sehr gerne lautstark kritisiert.



Wenn er es vorher trotz lautstarker Kritik auch schon gemacht wurde, warum sollte sich da dann was ändern?  Und wie sollte man überhaupt ein Entnahmefenster für Karpfen begründen?



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schaut man sich aber mal die verschiedenen Regionen an, kommt man ganz schnell zu dem Schluss das es nicht grad wenige Regionen gibt die deutlich mehr Gewässer haben, wo niemand in der Lage sein wird, in den nächsten 20 Jahren auch nur annähernd sämtliche Gewässer zu analysieren und die Maßnahmen anzupassen



Du glaubst also, dass die Bewirtschafter nicht in der Lage sind für diese Gewässer angepasste Pläne zu erstellen und Hegemaßnahmen durchzuführen, obwohl es meist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist?

Könnten sich so einige Gewässerwarte beleidigt fühlen.


----------



## fishhawk (11. April 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und wenn man dann merkt, dass der Widerstand groß ist, die Hälfte der Mitglieder das innerlich einfach nicht packt



Wie muss man sich das vorstellen, brechen da erwachsene Männer am Wasser in Tränen aus, weil sie ne übermaßige Forelle wieder schwimmen lassen müssen?



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Dürfen auch aus Hegegründen Salmoniden zurücksetzen, aber kein reines c+r betreiben.



Entnahmefenster, verlängerte Schonzeiten/Schonmaße, Rücksetzen nach individueller Entscheidung, ihr scheint da ne recht progressive Fachberatung zu haben. Ist aber glaub ich nicht überall in Bayern so.


----------



## Nemo (11. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Joo, wenn Schonmaße den Zweck erfüllen sollen, dass der Fisch mindestens einmal ablaichen soll,  wozu hat der Aal dann z.B. in Bayern ein Mindestmaß?
> 
> Ich glaube kaum dass dort untermaßige Aale schon jemals abgelaicht haben und Mehrfachlaicher scheint es beim Aal auch nicht zu geben.
> Da wäre ggf.  nur ein Mindestmaß über Geschlechtsreife zielführend und dann auch noch für männliche und weibliche Aale getrennt.



Nee, der Aal laicht nur ein Mal. Ich glaube beim Aal soll durch das Mindestmaß eine gewisse Fangbegrenzung umgesetzt sein. Wobei die Sinnhaftigkeit in Frage gestellt werden kann, wenn die verletzten untermaßigen zurück müssen. Aale schlucken gerne tief, deshalb bin ich auch gegen manche Empfehlungen, nach denen man minutenlang bis zum Anschlag warten soll.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. April 2019)

Mal wieder bei Fischzucht, Bayern, Karpfen und C&R gelandet....dabei ging es um wilde Meerefische und den Schutz von größeren (nicht alten) Laichfischen, von den Fachkräfte annehmen das sie sich erfolgreicher vermehren.
Das ist die nun immer öfter von Fachkräften beobachtete Feststellung..in der Fischereiforschung.
Da würde schon viel bewiesen, was Laien sich nicht vorstellen wollen...?

Das sollte man ruhig dann auch im Süßwasser in die Überlegungen einbeziehen....selbst wenn man oft nur Besatzfische im Fischteich beangelt. 
Da ging es nie um Karpfen und C&R Hintergrund auch wenn das sofort unterstellt wird.
Mir scheint das die Fachkräfte solche Maßnahmen wie Fenster durchaus als Begründung akzeptieren, nur scheinen die Angler gewisser Regionen doch sehr in der Gedankenwelt Fischzucht, Ertrags-Bewirtschaftung, Besatzfischen, C&R und Karpfen fest zu hängen.
Aber auch ich habe mal den Wunsch nach Fenstern abgelehnt, weil ich glaube das es dann zum C&R verkommt und nicht zum Vermeiden die Großfische zu fangen.
(Da tritt dann der Deutsche Tierschutzsonderfall ein, der C&R eben nicht als Begründung des Angeln betrachtet)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Du glaubst also, dass die Bewirtschafter nicht in der Lage sind für diese Gewässer angepasste Pläne zu erstellen und Hegemaßnahmen durchzuführen, obwohl es meist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist?
> 
> Könnten sich so einige Gewässerwarte beleidigt fühlen.



Ich glaube kaum das sich da einige beleidigt fühlen, zumindest nicht aus meinem Bundesland.
Bei einer Gewässerzahl die die vierstellige Summe deutlich übersteigt isses einfach nicht realisierbar.
Das schafft ja nichtmal der AV der Landeshauptstadt mit knapp ü30 betreuten Gewässern, wenn seit Dekaden fast nur Karpfen reingekippt werden und immernoch Hechte in Gewässer jährlich kommen, wo es bewiesenermaßen sinnfrei ist.

Man brauch sich nur mal das Gewässerverzeichnis von S-A und einzelne Gewässer darin anschauen, kommt man ziemlich schnell dahinter das dort ziemlich viel Schmarrn steht und ganz sicher weitab der Realität ist.

Wenn man einfach mal den Aal als Beispiel nimmt, da könnte ich mir ein striktes Entnahmefenster gut vorstellen.
Aber auch nur in jenen Gewässern, wo der Fisch auch die Möglichkeit hat abzuwandern. Wären hier die großen Flüsse mit anreihigen Gewässern die durch Hochwasser überspült werden oder direktem Verbindung zum Flusssystem.
Die ganze Besetzerei in geschlossenen Gewässern dient doch einfach nur der Bespaßung...kann man auch weglassen und das Geld (was nicht ganz unerheblich ist) für andere Arten ausgeben, die sich dort auch vermehren.
Gerade beim Aal ist das ja mehr als deutlich, die Bestände gehen nur noch nach unten. 
Ironie dabei, wir haben zwar ein Mindestmaß für den Aal, aber es gibt keine tägl. Fangbegrenzung. Für nahezu jede andre Fischart die sich vor Ort vermehren kann, gibt es diese Fangbegrenzung.
Dem Aal, dem es nachweisbar ziemlich  geht, fehlt diese komplett...kannst also auch deine 20 Schlangen am Tag mit nach Hause schleppen, wenn du sie denn fängst. 

Erklär das mal mit gesundem Menschenverstand und dann kann man mal über Hegemaßnahmen und angepasste Pläne nachdenken, inwieweit sowas realisierbar wäre im kleinen Rahmen.


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2019)

wie schön, da  veröffentlicht ein Prof.  das Fazit seiner Untersuchungen ,  was passiert ? seitenweise  wird erst mal alles in Frage gestellt. Ich frag mich warum hat der nen Dr-Hut und ne Professur inne  und von den hier Schreibenden werden die meisten weder einen Abschluss in Biologie o.ä oder in Jura haben.
der einzige mir bekannte, hier anwesende Prof. ( Tinca ) hat sich bis jetzt diskret zurück gehalten;-)))
Aber es spiegelt die Situation in D-Land Anglerschaft wieder - jeder meint irgendwas besser  besser  zu wissen und bevor  was unternommen wird in die richtige Richtung ist der Zug längst abgefahren - weil- genau , weil irgendwer einfach immer irgendwas sinnfreies zu meckern hat .
Schönes WE , mußte mal raus , wem die Jacke nicht passt, der soll sie sich bitte nicht anziehen.
Aber genau dieses Tun führt bei mir dazu, dass ich mich zur Neuwahl in den Vorstand eines Vereines nicht wieder aufstellen habe lasse. Ich habe dieses sinnfreie diskutieren einfach satt.


----------



## Wingsuiter (12. April 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> wie schön, da  veröffentlicht ein Prof.  das Fazit seiner Untersuchungen ,  was passiert ? seitenweise  wird erst mal alles in Frage gestellt. Ich frag mich warum hat der nen Dr-Hut und ne Professur inne  und von den hier Schreibenden werden die meisten weder einen Abschluss in Biologie o.ä oder in Jura haben.
> der einzige mir bekannte, hier anwesende Prof. ( Tinca ) hat sich bis jetzt diskret zurück gehalten;-)))
> Aber es spiegelt die Situation in D-Land Anglerschaft wieder - jeder meint irgendwas besser  besser  zu wissen und bevor  was unternommen wird in die richtige Richtung ist der Zug längst abgefahren - weil- genau , weil irgendwer einfach immer irgendwas sinnfreies zu meckern hat .
> Schönes WE , mußte mal raus , wem die Jacke nicht passt, der soll sie sich bitte nicht anziehen.
> Aber genau dieses Tun führt bei mir dazu, dass ich mich zur Neuwahl in den Vorstand eines Vereines nicht wieder aufstellen habe lasse. Ich habe dieses sinnfreie diskutieren einfach satt.



Sinnfreies diskutieren ist das wohl bei weitem nicht. Ich habe absolut Respekt vor Arlinghaus und seiner Fachkompetenz, aber auch Professoren und Doktoren geben nur ihre Meinung wieder meist basierend auf irgendwelchen Untersuchungen. Nicht selten gibt es mehrere Gelehrte die gänzlich unterschiedlicher Meinung sind und beide können ihre Meinung mit Studien untermauern. Auch wissenschaftlich ist nicht immer Alles eindeutig.
Grad wie du ansprichst der juristische Sektor ist in vielen Bereichen oft Auslegungssache und man kann sehr viele verschiedene Meinungen vertreten und keine dieser muss absolut falsch sein.
Vor Jahren haben zig Promovierte Wissenschaftler geschrien man dürfte keine Eier mehr essen, die wären absolut schädlich aufgrund des Cholesterins. Heute weiß man es besser, das selbst 40 Eier in der Woche auf deinen Cholesterinspiegel keine Auswirkungen haben. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen, muss jetzt Osterbedingt mal herhalten.
Es ist eben nicht immer alles schwarz und weiß in unserer Welt. Da kann man solche Themen auch ruhig mal diskutieren. Mal abgesehen, dass so ein Forum auch genau dafür gemacht ist..zum Meinungsaustausch


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2019)

Hallo,

ob der Arlinghaus jetzt Professor, Dr. , Master oder sonst was wäre sollte doch eigentlich egal sein.  Es geht um die Studie an sich und deren Ergebnisse.

Wer da also Fehler in Aufbau, Durchführung und Auswertung glaubhaft machen kann, darf das ruhig tun, sollte dann aber auch ggf. entsprechenden Gegengutachten als Quellen nennen.

Außerdem greift Arlinghaus ja nur auf längst bekanntes Wissen zurück. Entnahmefenster werden ja schon seit Jahrzehnten in diversen Gewässern im Ausland eingesetzt  und dort auch meist mit Erfolg. Selbst in der Fischzucht scheint ja bereits im letzten Jahrtausend bekannt gewesen zu sein, dass größere Laicher auch größere und stärkere Brut liefern (Martin Bohl, Zucht und Produktion von Süßwasserfischen, 1999). Und dass das nun in jedem Gewässer und bei jeder Fischart der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, wird ja auch nicht behauptet.

Pauschal den Gewässerbewirtschaften jede Sachkompetenz abzusprechen, plötzlich Fische mit Warmblütern oder Menschen zu vergleichen erscheint mir da nicht besonders wissenschaftlich.

Und wer gegen Entnahmefenster ist, weil er gerne nen Großfisch entnehmen möchte um ihn sich als Trophäe an die Wand zu nageln, liefert sich mit dieser Aussage juristisch ebenso an Messer wie die vorher gescholtenen "Poser".

Aber dieses Forum hier dient m.E. eh weniger der Gewinnung neuer Erkenntnisse, sondern hat mehr Unterhaltungswert.

Wenn hier unterschiedliche Meinungen aufeinander treffen, lässt sich doch kaum einmal jemand von seiner ursprünglichen Linie abbringen.

Ich finde es trotzdem ganz amüsant hier zu lesen und auch was zu posten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (12. April 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> wie schön, da  veröffentlicht ein Prof.  das Fazit seiner Untersuchungen ,  was passiert ? seitenweise  wird erst mal alles in Frage gestellt. Ich frag mich warum hat der nen Dr-Hut und ne Professur inne  und von den hier Schreibenden werden die meisten weder einen Abschluss in Biologie o.ä oder in Jura haben.
> der einzige mir bekannte, hier anwesende Prof. ( Tinca ) hat sich bis jetzt diskret zurück gehalten;-)))
> Aber es spiegelt die Situation in D-Land Anglerschaft wieder - jeder meint irgendwas besser  besser  zu wissen und bevor  was unternommen wird in die richtige Richtung ist der Zug längst abgefahren - weil- genau , weil irgendwer einfach immer irgendwas sinnfreies zu meckern hat .
> Schönes WE , mußte mal raus , wem die Jacke nicht passt, der soll sie sich bitte nicht anziehen.
> Aber genau dieses Tun führt bei mir dazu, dass ich mich zur Neuwahl in den Vorstand eines Vereines nicht wieder aufstellen habe lasse. Ich habe dieses sinnfreie diskutieren einfach satt.



Man muss nicht alles glauben, selbst wenn es von so genannten Professoren kommt.
Auch Akademiker haben nicht immer die Weisheit mit Löffeln gegessen.  

Das ist Demokratie und gelebte Meinungsfreiheit.

Fakt ist aber: Entnahmefenster können eine sinnvolle Hegemaßnahme sein.
und nu bitte nicht wieder mit...aber nicht in jedem gewässer..
nee hat auch niemand behauptet selbst Arlinghaus nicht.


----------



## Deep Down (12. April 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> wie schön, da  veröffentlicht ein Prof.  das Fazit seiner Untersuchungen ,  was passiert ? seitenweise  wird erst mal alles in Frage gestellt. Ich frag mich warum hat der nen Dr-Hut und ne Professur inne  und von den hier Schreibenden werden die meisten weder einen Abschluss in Biologie o.ä oder in Jura haben.
> ......



Dann darf ich!
Nur weil jemand einen Dr.-Titel trägt oder zum Professor berufen worden ist, heisst das erst einmal nicht, dass allein aus diesem Titel heraus, das Ergebnis seiner Forschung "richtig" oder für alle Ewigkeit in Stein gemeisselt ist. Solche Annahmen wären selbst für denjenigen schlimm!
Daher ist das Hinterfragen oder auch Infragestellen von Forschungsergebnissen unabdingbarer Bestandteil jedweder Weiterentwicklung in Forschung und Lehre! Der heutige Wissenstand wäre ansonsten niemals so erlangt worden und befindet sich aufgrund der Erlangung immer neuer Erkenntnisse in stetigem Fortgang.
Dieser Vorgang dient also dazu die Ergebnisse und damit die Forschung zu bestätigen oder aber zu widerlegen und dabei zu neuen Erkenntnissen zu gelangen.
Ob sich Annahmen aus solchen Studien daher bestätigen und in der Realität reproduzierbar sind, ist letztlich wohl nur im konkreten Fall unter wissenschaftlicher Begleitung in der Anwendungen zu bestätigen oder zu widerlegen. Aktuelles Beispiel der Nachweis eines schwarzen Loches auf der Basis und Bestätigung der Theorie von Albert Einstein. Nicht die Entdeckung ist dabei die "Sensation", was der Normalsterbliche annehmen mag, sondern die damit einhergehende Bestätigung/Nachweis der Theorie und der darauf basierenden Aussage, dass es diese "Schwerkraftfallen" geben muss.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Die zustellenden Anforderung an den Massstab einer ernsthaften auf Grundlagen der Wissenschaft beruhenden Arbeitsweise und Ergebniserzielung erfüllt der hiesige Kreis in seinem Ablehnen und Hinterfragen sicher nicht.
Da vertraut man dann doch besser Personen, die die Anwendung von wissenschaftlichen Methoden erlernt haben, geeignet und in der Lage sind, diese zu überprüfen. Dies gilt zumindestens in den meisten Fällen.


----------



## Grünknochen (12. April 2019)

Glauben kann man an von alles bis nichts. Und selbstverständlich hat kein Mensch - unabhängig von seinem Bildungsstatus - die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen. Ebenso unstreitig ist, dass in einer Demokratie wie der unseren unter anderem das Prinzip der Meinungsfreiheit gilt. Meinungen gibt es viele, unter anderem die, dass Wissenschaft ( insbesondere dann, wenn die Ergebnisse einem nicht passen) Auftraggeber abhängig ist, also Ergebnisse nach Bestellung abliefert.
Was helfen einem diese Globalismen bzw. Pauschalismen ( Thema Wissenschaft)? In einem konkreten Entscheidungsprozess gar nichts. Kommt es in einem solchen zB auf naturwissenschaftliche Grundlagen/ Erkenntnisse an, kann man - so hart dies gerade dann sein mag, wenn man eine ganz klare Meinung hat - erfolgreich nur auf gleicher Kompetenzebene argumentieren. 
Um es mal konkret zu machen: Ich empfehle sehr, sich mal die diversen Stellungnahmen des AVN im Kontext der Ausweisung von Schutzgebieten etc. anzuschauen. Diese Stellungnahmen sind das absolute Gegenteil von Glaubensbekenntnis und Meinungskundgabe. Genau deshalb agiert der AVN so erfolgreich im Interesse der Angler...


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. April 2019)

Moin,

es geht um Kompromisse - Nichts weiter.

Prof. Arlinghaus ist selbst begeisteter Großkarpfenangler.

In einem Beitrag auf DVD gab er sogar indirekt zu, dass Karpfenbesatz schädigend auf Gewässer wirken kann.

Um die Kurve zu bekommen (selbst Trophäenangler) relativierte er und gab sinngemäß an, dass die Dosis beim Besatz das Gift mache.

Also Karpfenbesatz an das Gewässer angepasst ( um SCHÄDEN kleinzuhalten ).

Die Dosis legt dann aber im Allgemeinen die Mitgliederversammlung oder ein ungeschulter Gewässerwart fest.

Findet den Fehler.



Faule Kompromisse findet man auch in der HH Fenstervorgabe.

Einerseits ist der Devisenfluss zu sichern , es kommen durch den Zanderhype Geld und Steuern ins Land.

Andererseits ist der Zanderbestand eingebrochen und das kontinuierlich seit Jahren.

Anstelle nun den Angeldruck massiv zu senken ( noch strengere Entnahmeregeln bspw. ) , versucht man nun
die Fensterlösung.

Politik.
Um den Zanderbestand schnellstmöglich aufzuhegen wäre ein bspw. Fangstop effektiver , als die handverlesenen Fische über 70cm
zu schonen.

Nicht durchsetzbar- hier gibt man diplomatischen Ansätzen Vorrang und Nichts weiter.

Aber ich hoffe, der Zandersegen kommt bald zurück , wünsche es HH.

R.S.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. April 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> es geht um Kompromisse - Nichts weiter.
> 
> ...



Finde den Fehler?
Ok....die Gegner des Angelns und die Fürsprecher des Ausgrenzens der Menschen aus der Natur bieten da eine ganz einfache Antwort, die Dier, Mir und Millionen gar nicht gefallen wird.

Und was den Zander betrifft, ist sein natürliches Vorkommen in der Elbe ähnlich unklar wie  des Karpfens..
Auch wenn es keiner hören will, der beliebte Zander ist in weiten Teilen Europas noch deutlich  "Neuer" als Karpfen und Wels.
Eigentlich sollte ein Rheinspezie Ihn für so heimisch halten wie die Wollhandkrabbe, den Kamber oder den Signalkrebs....nur ist er viel zu beliebt als das man da Fremdart sagt so etwas nennt man dann Ansiedlung im Wissen Ihn nie wieder los zu werden, selbst wenn man wollte.
Der Karpfen ist da harmloser, wenn er sich nicht vermehrt, wird er ja auch nie heimisch und man braucht auch den Trick "Ansiedlung" nicht verwenden.

R.A hat mit Karpfenangeln begonnen und Beruflich eine Richtung Eingeschlagen wo es um eine Betrachtung geht wo es darum geht, Soziale, Wirtschaftliche und Biologische Dinge zusammen zu bringen und zu optimieren......man könnte es mit der Erforschung den Freizeit-Wert zu verbessern umschreiben.
Da wurde halt weniger im Sinne von Naturschutz oder maximaler Nutzung durch Einzelne gedacht.

Solche Betrachtungen wie das größere Fische auch wertvoller für den Bestand sind, kommt eher aus der Biologie oder Fischereiforschung und dem Naturschutz, das hat Er nur eingepflegt in seine Betrachtung.
Wie seltsam das er so schnell zum Prof. hochgelobt wurde, wo Er doch sofort so viele Gegner, bei den einfachen Anglern hatte, ist es zu komplex oder zu Neu?
Könnte es sein das besonnders Fachkräfte das gut fanden und es auch einen Allgemeinen Bedarf gibt, die Dinge moderner und komplexer zu betrachten?

Alternativ, gibt es ja auch noch die einfache Antwort der Gegner des Angelns.


----------



## thanatos (14. April 2019)

Ich habe ja noch die Zeit erlebt als Besatz absolut egal war Fische denen das Gewässer gepasst hat die waren eben da.
Ja Karpfenteiche gab es auch aber es wurden sehr wenige in die Seen eingebracht .Was da war hat den Fischer ernährt und für uns Angler hat es auch gereicht .
Dann kamen die Genossenschaften und es ging nur noch um Gewinnoptimierung ,erst mit Aalen und schon sind einige Fische
verschwunden ,später kamen dann die Karpfen und Silberkarpfen die Veränderung hat in beiden Fällen wenig gestört
da die verdrängten Fische eh nicht so interessant für die " Verwerter " waren .
So nun bitte nicht angegriffen fühlen sondern mal nachdenken ( m.E. ein " Fehlverhalten das Asche auf mein Haupt ich selbst
auch gemacht habe ) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Es betrifft ganz speziell die Karpfenangler ,einst haben wir mit Kartoffeln geangelt und angefüttert - da wo der Karpfen
sein Futter ausbuddelt und da haben wir auch gut gefangen .
Als nun die Angelei mit Boilies losging haben wir da angefüttert wo der Karpfen sonst nicht auf futtersuche geht
auf den festen Sandgründen in Sorge sonst könnte ja alles im Schlamm versinken -ein Fehler in den letzten Jahren
angle ich wieder dort wo wir früher geangelt haben und der Erfolg gibt mir recht - brauche ich auf kiesigen Untergrund
drei Tage bis sich der Erfolg einstellt klappt es oft schon auf schlammigem am selben Tag und die Karpfen plündern
nicht das Gelege der Zander .
Es liegt eben in der Natur des Menschen die Welt nach seinen Wünsche hinzu biegen statt sie so zu nehmen
wie sie ist .


----------



## Deep Down (14. April 2019)

Die Forschung von Arlinghaus ist nicht für Angler gedacht, sondern ist ein Bewirtschaftungskonzept und zwar im Hinblick auf Sinn und Zweck von Besatzmassnahmen und Schaffung und Erhaltung sich selbsterhaltender Bestände. Und das muss man weiter denken, als die Freude über C&R und Erhaltung eines Großfischlaichbestandes.
Das beinhaltet nämlich auf der anderen Seite auch richtig unangenehme Wahrheiten und Folgen für Angler.
Um das Ziel zu erreichen, dürfte nämlich das Karpfenverklappen und der Refozirkus im Bereich der Angelei ganz schnell ein Ende finden.
Zu dem müsste die Überfischung (auch durch Angler) verhindert werden, was aufgrund der Erhaltung des begrenzten Gutes Fisch zu erheblichen Zugangsbeschränkungen und einer gewissen Exklusivität des Angelns führen könnte. Das könnte sogar die derzeitige Vereinsstruktur -> wenige Gewässer vs viele Mitgleider <- in frage stellen.
Ein Küchenfenster ist da ein Ansatz, der aber auch schon zu einer Einschränkung führt und die Entnahmemöglichkeit und -menge über ein Entnahmemaß und eine begrenzte Stückzahl für den Einzelnen reduziert. Das wird ganz kritisch, wenn man Angeln nur zur Verwertung rechtfertigt und der vorhandene Bestand keine weitere Entnahme rechtfertigt. Da kann also ganz schnell für den Rest des Jahres Schluß mit Weiterangeln sein. Reales (!) Beispiel einer solchen Lösung: Küchenfenster zwischen 60-80cm und Entnahme nur 1 Hecht pro Jahr/Angler!
Interesant übrigens dazu, dass im ersten Jahr nach Einführung im Küchenfenster gefangen wurde und im zweiten Jahr keiner mehr. Bedeutet das bereits eine Überfischung?

Die Forschung von Arlinghaus ist daher für Angler unter den derzeitigen rechtlichen Vorgaben durchaus unbequem.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. April 2019)

Hallo Deep Down,

teilweise kannst Du schon recht haben. Mit dem Zugangsbeschränkungen; ich weiss ja nicht, wie das in anderen Bundesländern geregelt ist, aber bei uns (Bayern) ist die Anzahl der Lizenzen von staatlicher Seite her gedeckelt und diese müssen von der Unteren Fischereibehörde genehmigt werden. Da kann ein Verein, oder auch sonst wer, nicht einfach Karten ausgeben, wie er lustig ist. Zum Hecht-Beispiel, ich  kann in den von mir befischten Gewässern keinen Rückgang der Hechtpopulation gegenüber von früher (bis 1960 zurück) feststellen. Deshalb bin ich auch gegen ein Küchenfenster, da es mir nicht nötig erscheint den Hecht einen besonderen Schutz zukommen zu lassen, noch dazu würde ich ein Hechtlein zwischen 60 und 70 cm sowieso nur im Falle schwererer Verletzung entnehmen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2019)

Hallo



Lajos1 schrieb:


> zum Hecht-Beispiel, ich  kann in den von mir befischten Gewässern keinen Rückgang der Hechtpopulation gegenüber von früher (bis 1960 zurück) feststellen. Deshalb bin ich auch gegen ein Küchenfenster, da es mir nicht nötig erscheint den Hecht einen besonderen Schutz zukommen zu lassen, noch dazu würde ich ein Hechtlein zwischen 60 und 70 cm sowieso nur im Falle schwererer Verletzung entnehmen.
> Petri Heil
> Lajos



Hat schon jemand ein Fenster für deine Gewässer gefordert?

Für die Bestimmung der Population fehlen mir für das Gewässer in dem ich noch ab und zu auf Hecht fische die Daten.  Allerdings kann ich die Fangstatistiken einsehen.

Die sagen aus, dass sich die Fänge dort in den letzten Jahren verschlechtert haben und nun bei etwa 50% im Vergleich zur letzten Dekade eingependelt haben.  Die Anzahl der Gewässerbesuche hat im gleichen Zeitraum zugenommen und schwankt zwischen 110% - 120%.

Woran das nun liegt dürfte schwierig zu bestimmen sein, aber wenn da versuchsweise mal ein Entnahmefenster getestet würde, hätte ich keine Einwände.

Für die Küche wäre mir ein 





> Hechtlein zwischen 60 und 70 cm


 sowieso lieber, als eine "Big Mama".



Deep Down schrieb:


> Da kann also ganz schnell für den Rest des Jahres Schluß mit Weiterangeln sein. Küchenfenster zwischen 60-80cm und Entnahme nur 1 Hecht pro Jahr/Angler!



Da wäre aber ohne Küchenfenster noch schneller Schluss mit Hechtangeln, denn dann müsste man ja bei *jedem* maßigen Hecht Schluss machen.



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die Forschung von Arlinghaus ist daher für Angler unter den derzeitigen rechtlichen Vorgaben durchaus unbequem.



Da stehen auch Sachen drin, die nicht jedem gefallen werden.

Ist in Übersee nicht anders. Ich glaube in Alberta haben sie mal ein Küchenfenster auf Walleye wieder abgeschafft, weil zu viele Angler dann trotzdem bei großer Tiefe oder warmen Wasser gefischt haben und die Mortalität zu hoch war.  macht ja nur Sinn, wenn die Fische auch anschließend wieder laichen.

Gab in Übersee m.W. übrigens auch schon Küchenfenster, wo man nur die Mittelklasse geschont hat, da durften dann zu kleine und zu große Fische entnommen werden.  Scheint sich aber weniger bewährt zu haben.

In den angelsächsichen Ländern werden auch Küchenfenster und Fanglimits kombiniert.  Also für verschiedene Größenklassen unterschiedliche Entnahmezahlen.

Dort ist die Forschung zum Gewässermanagement und zur Freizeitfischerei m.E. sowieso deutlich weiter und fortschrittlicher als in D.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hat schon jemand ein Fenster für deine Gewässer gefordert?
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2019)

Hallo,



> ich hätte früher nie geglaubt, wie gut unsere Hechtbestände sind.



Na dann ist ja bei euch alles prima.

Meine persönlichen Hechterfolge lasse ich mal außen vor, denn die waren nie repräsentativ.

Wenn in dem Gewässer aber trotz Zunahme der Besuche nur noch die Hälfte an Hecht gefangen wird, könnte das natürlich auch dran liegen, dass sich die Angler immer depperter anstellen.

Könnte aber auch sein, dass sich die Vereinsstruktur etwas verändert hat. Früher gab es ein Auswahlverfahren, da brauchte man Bürgen und musste zum Bewerbungsgespräch, mittlerweile wird jeder genommen, der Beitrag zahlt. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass da jetzt schon mehr Entnahme- und Wirtschaftlichkeitsmaximierer dabei sind.  Vor dem stetigen Rückgang der Hechtfänge gab es auch erst mal einen neuen Höchststand in der Fangstatistik. Von diesem Wert aus wäre  der Rückgang sogar 60%. Mehr Angel- und Entnahmedruck könnte also durchaus ne Ursache sein.

Aber wie gesagt alles Spekulation. Und ein Entnahmefenster kann ich mir bei der aktuellen Vereinsführung eh nicht vorstellen.

Zum Glück ist mein Interesse am Hechtangeln schon seit Jahren deutlich abgekühlt.  

Grundsätzlich würde ich mir aber schon wünschen, dass moderne Bewirtschaftungs- und Managementverfahren nach angelsächsischem Vorbild auch in Bayern möglich werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn in dem Gewässer aber trotz Zunahme der Besuche nur noch die Hälfte an Hecht gefangen wird, könnte das natürlich auch dran liegen, dass sich die Angler immer depperter anstellen.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. April 2019)

Es könnte aber auch sein, das viele Angler lieber die Forellen aus dem See angeln wollen als Hechte.


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2019)

Hallo,



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Es könnte aber auch sein, das viele Angler lieber die Forellen *aus dem See angeln *wollen als Hechte.



Ist ein Fluss, Forellen gibt es da keine. Werden auch keine besetzt.

Kann man sicher nicht ausschließen, dass die Angler sich jetzt dümmer anstellen als noch vor 10 jahren, ist aber eben nur eine mögliche Ursache.
Der Angeldruck ist definitiv gestiegen, ob die Hechtpopulation dadurch gesunken ist, kann man natürlich ohne wissenschaftliche Methoden nicht beurteilen. Jedenfalls stehen nur noch halb so viel Hechte in den Listen wie vor 10 Jahren, und nur 40% im Vergleich zum Höchststand.

Ob da ein Entnahmefenster was verbessern würde kann man eh nicht sagen, ohne es probiert zu haben. Ein Allheilmittel für alle Gewässer ist das sicher nicht, aber ne Möglichkeit schon.



> nur soviel, ein Meter - Hecht haut den nicht vom Hocker.



Mich auch nicht und ich bin kein Hecht-Spezialist.

Allerdings hatte ich in den 2,5 h, die ich letztes Jahr auf Hecht gefischt habe, keinen. Geben tuts die dort aber sicherlich noch.

Hängt aber auch immer von den lokalen Gegebenheiten ab. In einem Gewässer wo die Viecher nicht in dieser Größe rumschwimmen, würde sie wohl auch ein Uli Beyer nicht fangen. Da könnte aber ein Entnahmefenster helfen, dass vielleicht doch mal einer so groß wird.
Wobei das ja nicht das eigentlich Ziel dieser Maßnahme wäre.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann man sicher nicht ausschließen, dass die Angler sich jetzt dümmer anstellen als noch vor 10 jahren, ist aber eben nur eine mögliche Ursache.
> Der Angeldruck ist definitiv gestiegen, ob die Hechtpopulation dadurch gesunken ist, kann man natürlich ohne wissenschaftliche Methoden nicht beurteilen. Jedenfalls stehen nur noch halb so viel Hechte in den Listen wie vor 10 Jahren, und nur 40% im Vergleich zum Höchststand.
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2019)

Hallo,



> ich weiss nicht wann Dein "Höchststand" war, aber hast Du C&R mit auf der Rechnung? Vor 30 Jahren wurde noch so gut wie jeder maßige Hecht auch entnommen. Dürfte mittlerweile ganz anders aussehen



Das war zu Beginn des Jahrzehnts, seitdem stetig abgenommen, die letzten beiden Jahre hat es sich eingependelt.
Vor dreißig Jahren war es nur ca. 1/3 höher, aber da gab es noch keine Besucherstatistik.  Ich vermute allerdings damals weniger Besuche, da viele Angler damals noch nicht so gut motorisiert waren.

Wurde aber ne ganze Reihe neuer Mitglieder aufgenommen, an deren Einstellung zur Entnahme höchstens Drosse seine Freude hätte.

Ist aber wie gesagt müßig zu spekulieren, ohne handfeste Daten bleibt alles nur Vermutung.

Ich bin jedenfalls überzeugt, dass uns so mancher Angler in Deutschland um die Möglichkeiten beneiden würde,  auch wenn die Fänge schonmal besser waren.


----------

